# It is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.



## SassyIrishLass

Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.

It needs to be addressed 







*“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*

On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS

It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.

It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.

_*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.

So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.

What is the difference here? Children are being raped
*_
“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”


----------



## JGalt

Brits don't mind their children being raped by Muzzies. It's all part of their "diversity program" to bring some "color" into the country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JGalt said:


> Brits don't mind their children being raped by Muzzies. It's all part of their "diversity program" to bring come "color" into the country.



Britain has their priorities fucked up then


----------



## JoeB131

Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.  

Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.



You just played right into it, fool. 

Goddamn dumbass, try reading the link and you won't look like another Islamapolgist


----------



## deltex1

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.




Yeah...like that scary illegal who shot the cop in Ca last night.  GFY.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like that scary illegal who shot the cop in Ca last night.  GFY.
Click to expand...


Jackwads like JoeB will go to all lengths toeing the party line, raped children and dead cops don't matter


----------



## JGalt

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.



Regardless, a pedophilic Catholic priest will never shove a knife into your gut or slash your throat from ear to ear because you made fun of Jesus.

It's all priorities. You gotta pick your battles, dude.


----------



## Vagabond63

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.



Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?


----------



## Weatherman2020

SassyIrishLass said:


> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”


The Left will protect Islam at all costs.


----------



## JoeB131

SassyIrishLass said:


> You just played right into it, fool.
> 
> Goddamn dumbass, try reading the link and you won't look like another Islamapolgist



Life's too short to read Islamophobic bullshit. If you want to hold all Muslims responsible for what these guys did, then you should hold all Catholics responsible for the Clergy abuse they ALL KNEW was going on.


----------



## JoeB131

JGalt said:


> Regardless, a pedophilic Catholic priest will never shove a knife into your gut or slash your throat from ear to ear because you made fun of Jesus.
> 
> It's all priorities. You gotta pick your battles, dude.



I am.  

I don't fight a battle on the other side of the world because the Zionists and Oil Companies are trying to put one over on us.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hang them all! By the neck until dead.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JoeB131 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, a pedophilic Catholic priest will never shove a knife into your gut or slash your throat from ear to ear because you made fun of Jesus.
> 
> It's all priorities. You gotta pick your battles, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am.
> 
> I don't fight a battle on the other side of the world because the Zionists and Oil Companies are trying to put one over on us.
Click to expand...


You don't fight any battles, faggot. You talk shit on the internet and you're always wrong, fuck you.

You don't even own a weapon, how are you going to fight a battle?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Weatherman2020 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”
> 
> 
> 
> The Left will protect Islam at all costs.
Click to expand...


Ex: See JoeB131 deflecting in this thread.


----------



## Death Angel

JGalt said:


> It's all priorities. You gotta pick your battles, dude


He did. Brown good. White deserve it.


----------



## JoeB131

Marion Morrison said:


> You don't fight any battles, faggot. You talk shit on the internet and you're always wrong, fuck you.
> 
> You don't even own a weapon, how are you going to fight a battle?



That your mind is so tiny that you only think battles are fought with weapons is your problem.


----------



## Darkwind

So, the next step will be for the Brits to pass a law making it a hate crime to stop someone from raping your child and put YOU in prison for 5 to 10 years.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Vagabond63 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
Click to expand...


700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.

Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Marion Morrison said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”
> 
> 
> 
> The Left will protect Islam at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ex: See JoeB131 deflecting in this thread.
Click to expand...


I pay little attention to the old progtard. He speaks much about things he knows little of and has never met a filthy progressive stance he hasn't embraced


----------



## Marion Morrison

SassyIrishLass said:


> I pay little attention to the old progtard. He speaks much about things he knows little of and has never met a filthy progressive stance he hasn't embraced



Very true words.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.


I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians.


----------



## sealybobo

SassyIrishLass said:


> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”


I live near Dearborn,Michigan the Arab capital of America. This is not going on here. Maybe England should copy what we’re doing. 

Are these Muslims in England cut off from economic opportunity? Probably. The place is socialism. No one white there makes good money of course the minorities aren’t.


----------



## Death Angel

sealybobo said:


> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians


NO YOU DONT. If you do, you have serious mental illness


----------



## SassyIrishLass

sealybobo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians.
Click to expand...


No you don't. Good grief but deflection duly noted Sealy Boob


----------



## Meathead

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.


Now see, you've upset  JoeB about something as trivial as child rape!


----------



## deltex1

sealybobo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians.
Click to expand...

Then stop trying to break into our houses!


----------



## Death Angel

deltex1 said:


> Then stop trying to break into our houses!


That took me a second to process!


----------



## evenflow1969

SassyIrishLass said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just played right into it, fool.
> 
> Goddamn dumbass, try reading the link and you won't look like another Islamapolgist
Click to expand...

Towing party line like Gault up there saying the brits do not care about their children? This was obviously a fucked up situation. The Brits how ever found out about it,proved it and brought about indictments as should happen. There was some talk of how the police force was hesitant to go into this area for investigation. Some of the cops likey should not have been cops.Great Britain much like our system has to prove guilt. This can and likely is happening here some where. I hope we find perps at some point in our country and send them to jail for ever all so. It was islamists this time maybe the next but not a purely islamist thing.


----------



## Vagabond63

SassyIrishLass said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
Click to expand...


Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity. 

That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?

You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?


----------



## Vagabond63

Death Angel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DONT. If you do, you have serious mental illness
Click to expand...


...says someone called "DEATH ANGEL"


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Vagabond63 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
Click to expand...


Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass

More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread


----------



## Death Angel

Vagabond63 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
Click to expand...

"But, but.... Look at those white people!"


----------



## Vagabond63

SassyIrishLass said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
Click to expand...


The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.


----------



## Vagabond63

Death Angel said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "But, but.... Look at those white people!"
Click to expand...

See post #35.


----------



## Meathead

Vagabond63 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
Click to expand...

You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Vagabond63 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
Click to expand...


Its my thread and I'll discuss what I want...Muslim child rape 

Now what's your plan now Islamapologist?


----------



## Likkmee

The darker the skin the more often the sin


----------



## sealybobo

deltex1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop trying to break into our houses!
Click to expand...

No one broke into your house






*Number of mass shootings in the United States between 1982 and November 2018, by shooter's race and ethnicity*

*60% white mass shooters, 17% blacks, 9% latinos, 8% asians, *

*U.S.: mass shootings by race 1982-2018 | Statista*

*
We have a white problem here in America.  Stop worrying about muslims in England. *


----------



## Lysistrata

The header on this thread is very misleading. I think that Brits started discussing child-rape a long time ago. The BBC is one of the sites I go to for news on a daily basis. It has pages for news from Scotland, England, Wales, and Northern Ireland, each reporting locally on crime, politics, and other events. England and Scotland are broken down by areas of the country.

It seems like the UK is making a good effort in this regard, and there has been extensive investigation. It appears that this has been a widely discussed issue for decades, and the Brits are handling it. We have enough problems here in the U.S., including the destruction of rape kits, and failure by law enforcement to properly investigate rape reports, as well as the efforts of some politicians to make it easier to get away with sex crimes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I think these poor kids are standing for South African farmers whilst the right ponders their next "outrage". The majority of child rapes in the UK are carried out by white folks who generally know their victim. Those kids dont rate a concern for these frothers though.

The Pakistani rape gangs are primarily based on young asian taxi drivers preying on british girls from the underclass. These girls are generally in care and from dysfunctional families. They have been let down by the state and their families and are ripe for exploitation by men who ply them with drugs,alcohol,cigarettes and phone credit.


----------



## Baron

How to stop rape and other severe crimes?
Very simple.
Restoration of the death penalty and if proved an effective and quick punishment of perps.

Currently criminals are laughing because they know them happening nothing


----------



## Marion Morrison

Vagabond63 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
Click to expand...


Who is this thread-twatting twat?


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> No one broke into your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Number of mass shootings in the United States between 1982 and November 2018, by shooter's race and ethnicity*
> 
> *60% white mass shooters, 17% blacks, 9% latinos, 8% asians, *
> 
> *U.S.: mass shootings by race 1982-2018 | Statista*
> 
> 
> *We have a white problem here in America.  Stop worrying about muslims in England. *



That's why no one is dead, bitch. Care to give it a whirl?

50/50 on whether I report it or not.

Silly Boo Boo, you ain't got the balls to face me.


----------



## JoeB131

SassyIrishLass said:


> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic



We found out, the Catholic Clergy was hiding 500 Pedophile Priests in the Chicago area....  over a period of decades.  

Double standard much?


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
Click to expand...

If it is about Muslim child rape then why is it the perpetrators arent all Muslim?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is about Muslim child rape then why is it the perpetrators arent all Muslim?
Click to expand...


The vast majority are. If you wish to discuss something other than that feel free to start a thread on it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

1000 more....

https://sputniknews-com.cdn.ampproj.../201804091063289247-uk-muslim-grooming-gangs/


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is about Muslim child rape then why is it the perpetrators arent all Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority are. If you wish to discuss something other than that feel free to start a thread on it.
Click to expand...


I'll tell you the same thing Ive been telling your fellow leftists....lose the childish "funny". Its past tiresome

Now if you want to discuss your precious Muslims raping children go ahead


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is about Muslim child rape then why is it the perpetrators arent all Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority are. If you wish to discuss something other than that feel free to start a thread on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you the same thing Ive been telling your fellow leftists....lose the childish "funny". Its past tiresome
> 
> Now if you want to discuss your precious Muslims raping children go ahead
Click to expand...

I have actually been paying more attention to the Catholic pedo scandals because they have been erupting big time recently and in our own country and it only seems to be the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Darkwind

sealybobo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians.
Click to expand...

Wow, you must be one hell of a coward.

Are you a little spindly boi who jumps at his own shadows?


----------



## Vagabond63

Meathead said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
Click to expand...


I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump


----------



## Vagabond63

SassyIrishLass said:


> 1000 more....
> 
> https://sputniknews-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/sputniknews.com/amp/analysis/201804091063289247-uk-muslim-grooming-gangs/?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQECAFYAQ==#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201804091063289247-uk-muslim-grooming-gangs/



Peter McLoughlin another friend of Tommy Robinson and the EDL? Seriously? Oh, and the 1000's claim was apparently based on decades of reported crimes dating back to the 1970's by different perpetrators, not the same gang. 
Telford sex-crime claims 'sensationalised', says police chief


----------



## Vagabond63

Here's another one for sassyIRISHlass Suspected pedophile ring busted in Ireland, 12 arrested Seems the Irish aren't immune.


----------



## Meathead

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
Click to expand...

If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!


----------



## Vagabond63

Meathead said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
Click to expand...

Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh look, yet another neologism, "Islamapologist"; another triumph for your Scrabble board, no doubt. The people who perpetrate these crimes against children are the lowest of the low and deserve to be castrated in my view, regardless of their religion or ethnicity.
> 
> That said, there seems to be an orgy amongst the Far Right/UKIP brigade targeting/highlighting muslims while ignoring the white, presumably christian, gangs that carry out the same crimes. The EDL, BNP, and NF have child sex offenders in their organisations, you know, those organsations Tommy Robinson was a member of at some point. Wonder if "our Tommy" is doing his best to deflect attention from his scummy mates by calling out the Asian and Muslim scum?
> 
> You do know that your hero "Tommy" could have brought about a mistrial of those perps, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is about Muslim child rape then why is it the perpetrators arent all Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority are. If you wish to discuss something other than that feel free to start a thread on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you the same thing Ive been telling your fellow leftists....lose the childish "funny". Its past tiresome
> 
> Now if you want to discuss your precious Muslims raping children go ahead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have actually been paying more attention to the Catholic pedo scandals because they have been erupting big time recently and in our own country and it only seems to be the tip of the iceberg.
Click to expand...


More deflection...its about your precious child raping muzzies, Coyote

If you want to discuss priests start a thread about them. Besides this is the Europe forum


----------



## SassyIrishLass

More on it...

Britain's Grooming Gang Crisis - Quillette


----------



## Meathead

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
Click to expand...

This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
Click to expand...

Which posts were they ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys in the pic ain't Amish, dumbass
> 
> More deflection duly noted. The thread is about Muslim child rape if you wush to discuss Robinson I suggest you create your own thread
> 
> 
> 
> If it is about Muslim child rape then why is it the perpetrators arent all Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority are. If you wish to discuss something other than that feel free to start a thread on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you the same thing Ive been telling your fellow leftists....lose the childish "funny". Its past tiresome
> 
> Now if you want to discuss your precious Muslims raping children go ahead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have actually been paying more attention to the Catholic pedo scandals because they have been erupting big time recently and in our own country and it only seems to be the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection...its about your precious child raping muzzies, Coyote
> 
> If you want to discuss priests start a thread about them. Besides this is the Europe forum
Click to expand...

What about kids raped by non muslims? IE the majority. 

Is it time to talk about them ? The title of the OP does not make it very clear.


----------



## Vagabond63

Meathead said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of your OP says otherwise. If you want to discuss child rape in the UK, surely you should include the 126 white native British perpetrators/"rape gang" members convicted since 2006 and the 44 white "christian" child abuse gangs broken up over the same period? Let's not mention the role of the Catholic Church here, arguably the biggest child rape gang in the country at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
Click to expand...

I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.


----------



## SweetSue92

I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.


It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SweetSue92 said:


> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.



Predcitable....as I knew it would be.


----------



## SweetSue92

SassyIrishLass said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predcitable....as I knew it would be.
Click to expand...


It's also pathetic and utterly shameful.


----------



## Meathead

Vagabond63 said:


> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.


That's like objecting to discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
Click to expand...


TRAINING???

What, these men have to be trained not to RAPE WOMEN, is this what you're contending? 

You're such a great prog, revealing your true thinking--probably unintentionally, no doubt. Way to go.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.



I love the smell of Right wingers blinded by "white supremacy". Crying about Muslim pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "white people" commit the same crimes.


It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Conservatives.

There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Vagabond63

Meathead said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like objecting to the discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.
Click to expand...

Point out to me please, where I have objected to discusing child rape in the UK.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
Click to expand...


Hey Sassy Lass, if we're lucky, this evolved English dude might tell us the problem is NOT that Islam is a back ward religion that stones homosexuals and throws them off roofs.....

It's just inadequate "Training", you see.

Everyone take a minute and laugh and laugh and laugh at this.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Right wingers blinded by "white supremacy". Crying about Muslim pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "white people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Conservatives.
> 
> There, fixed it for you.
Click to expand...


You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude. I have you dead to rights. And I'm not a "white supremacist"; I loathe racism. But I don't KOWTOW to inferior thinking. You are brainwashed by "diversity", which is inferior thinking. You are so brainwashed by it that you are here, defending an ideology that encouraged these men to groom and rape women. 

That. Is. Pathetic. WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like objecting to the discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please, where I have objected to discusing child rape in the UK.
Click to expand...


Dear Prog, we can talk about it as long as we don't step on a thousand land mines, like implying that the poisonous ideology of Radical Islam infected these men's thinking. Which you call "religion". 

WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> 
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TRAINING???
> 
> What, these men have to be trained not to RAPE WOMEN, is this what you're contending?
> 
> You're such a great prog, revealing your true thinking--probably unintentionally, no doubt. Way to go.
Click to expand...


Ah, I see I'm dealing with an idiot, fair enough, I'll spell it out for you. Ignorance and lack of funding and training for the various local social services departments and the police in combatting this type of crime. OK, get it now?


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> 
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TRAINING???
> 
> What, these men have to be trained not to RAPE WOMEN, is this what you're contending?
> 
> You're such a great prog, revealing your true thinking--probably unintentionally, no doubt. Way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see I'm dealing with an idiot, fair enough, I'll spell it out for you. Ignorance and lack of funding and training for the various local social services departments and the police in combatting this type of crime. OK, get it now?
Click to expand...


They were afraid to speak up because they are brainwashed by "diversity", just like you. So are you advocating that the UK begin the de-programming process? Because that would be lovely, wouldn't it?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like objecting to the discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please, where I have objected to discusing child rape in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Prog, we can talk about it as long as we don't step on a thousand land mines, like implying that the poisonous ideology of Radical Islam infected these men's thinking. Which you call "religion".
> 
> WAKE UP!!!
Click to expand...

Your very selective interest in this subject shows that you are a racist. You have no interest in the vast majority of people who commit these crimes. Why is that ?


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like objecting to the discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please, where I have objected to discusing child rape in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Prog, we can talk about it as long as we don't step on a thousand land mines, like implying that the poisonous ideology of Radical Islam infected these men's thinking. Which you call "religion".
> 
> WAKE UP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your very selective interest in this subject shows that you are a racist. You have no interest in the vast majority of people who commit these crimes. Why is that ?
Click to expand...


Your presence on this board shows you are anti-American, just as I have said. You have just made your own case. Thank you for that, Tommy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
Click to expand...

They have no interest in child rape. It is just a hook for their islamophobia. Just a wankfest for the low info underclass.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.



ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Your presence on this board shows you are anti-American, just as I have said.


Hey, "superior thinker" you do realise that you are posting in the Europe forum about a UK topic?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like objecting to the discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please, where I have objected to discusing child rape in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Prog, we can talk about it as long as we don't step on a thousand land mines, like implying that the poisonous ideology of Radical Islam infected these men's thinking. Which you call "religion".
> 
> WAKE UP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your very selective interest in this subject shows that you are a racist. You have no interest in the vast majority of people who commit these crimes. Why is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your presence on this board shows you are anti-American, just as I have said. You have just made your own case. Thank you for that, Tommy.
Click to expand...

Nope, I just shot you down babe. I take no pride in it because you are so dumb. Do you actually care about all the victims or just the victims of muslim gangs ?.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> 
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no interest in child rape. It is just a hook for their islamophobia. Just a wankfest for the low info underclass.
Click to expand...


I have spoken out against Catholic abuse here, but you just made your case for being an anti-American, which everyone here already knows.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like objecting to the discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Point out to me please, where I have objected to discusing child rape in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Prog, we can talk about it as long as we don't step on a thousand land mines, like implying that the poisonous ideology of Radical Islam infected these men's thinking. Which you call "religion".
> 
> WAKE UP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your very selective interest in this subject shows that you are a racist. You have no interest in the vast majority of people who commit these crimes. Why is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your presence on this board shows you are anti-American, just as I have said. You have just made your own case. Thank you for that, Tommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I just shot you down babe. I take no pride in it because you are so dumb. Do you actually care about all the victims or just the victims of muslim gangs ?.
Click to expand...


I'm much smarter than you Tommy.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> They have no interest in child rape. It is just a hook for their islamophobia. Just a wankfest for the low info underclass.


We have no intertest in raping  children. Now, if you and Vagabond could explain to your Muslim boyfriends that it is unacceptable in Western scoieties, even if they are not Muslim children.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its amazing how quickly they fold and resort to personal abuse.Laughable.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
Click to expand...


You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its amazing how quickly they fold and resort to personal abuse.Laughable.



You defend Islam, Tommy, which from your stated worldview is indefensible. 

Since you have nothing to say to that, you will call me names and whine and cry. Go on, let's hear it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
Click to expand...

So its really just a muslim thing. OK.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its amazing how quickly they fold and resort to personal abuse.Laughable.



Yo tubby you called Sue dumb to begin with.

You're a well known Islamapologist on here and I knew you'd come sniffing around to defend the baby raping vermin


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
Click to expand...


No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle. 

Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your presence on this board shows you are anti-American, just as I have said.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, "superior thinker" you do realise that you are posting in the Europe forum about a UK topic?
Click to expand...


This one was asked to think too deeply about what Islam does, couldn't handle it, and logged off. 

Typical.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how quickly they fold and resort to personal abuse.Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tubby you called Sue dumb to begin with.
> 
> You're a well known Islamapologist on here and I knew you'd come sniffing around to defend the baby raping vermin
Click to expand...

Where have I done that ? its an accusation you throw around a lot but you can never back it up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
Click to expand...

You underline my point again.


----------



## SweetSue92

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
Click to expand...


Tommy aren't you in Labour?

Tommy, do you think the Islamic religion treats women and homosexuals well?

Tommy, can't you answer?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy aren't you in Labour?
> 
> Tommy, do you think the Islamic religion treats women and homosexuals well?
> 
> Tommy, can't you answer?
Click to expand...

Some places are worse than others . Overall they still have some way to go. But it is complicated.Pakistan is a backward third world state but they had a female prime minister 40 years ago. Many western states have yet to do that.

In a similar vein Gay rights are under attack in the west. Look at russia and discuss that country in terms of christian attitudes.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy aren't you in Labour?
> 
> Tommy, do you think the Islamic religion treats women and homosexuals well?
> 
> Tommy, can't you answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some places are worse than others . Overall they still have some way to go. But it is complicated.Pakistan is a backward third world state but they had a female prime minister 40 years ago. Many western states have yet to do that.
> 
> In a similar vein Gay rights are under attack in the west. Look at russia and discuss that country in terms of christian attitudes.
Click to expand...


It makes no sense to discuss these crimes only in terms of one religion or another if the ultimate goal is to eradicate these crimes altogether, as they are committed by all religions, or at least by those who can be identified with a religion by their background, even though they don't practice. I'm not sure anyone's degree of participation in their faith can ever be ascertained.

It is a different story when a person identifies his or her actions with a particular faith. Here in the U.S., we have problems with individuals who behave suspiciously while doing this. Some run indoctrinations to get young girls into submissive sex early, some defend the pursuit of teenagers, some refuse to respond to the problem of child marriage, and link these disgusting things with religious faith. Some even call for the murder of LGBTs:
Let's count Christian ministers who've advocated death for gays

It also makes no sense to say "It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children," as if they cannot be discussed simultaneously. Most of us can walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> It makes no sense to discuss these crimes only in terms of one religion or another if the ultimate goal is to eradicate these crimes altogether, as they are committed by all religions, or at least by those who can be identified with a religion by their background, even though they don't practice. I'm not sure anyone's degree of participation in their faith can ever be ascertained.
> 
> It is a different story when a person identifies his or her actions with a particular faith. Here in the U.S., we have problems with individuals who behave suspiciously while doing this. Some run indoctrinations to get young girls into submissive sex early, some defend the pursuit of teenagers, some refuse to respond to the problem of child marriage, and link these disgusting things with religious faith. Some even call for the murder of LGBTs:
> Let's count Christian ministers who've advocated death for gays
> 
> It also makes no sense to say "It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children," as if they cannot be discussed simultaneously. Most of us can walk and chew gum at the same time.


By this standard we cannot discuss much of anything. We can't talk about KKK lynchings because others lynched people too.

It is just desperate as well as patentely stupid excuse for child rape because you have some inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators.

Sick


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no sense to discuss these crimes only in terms of one religion or another if the ultimate goal is to eradicate these crimes altogether, as they are committed by all religions, or at least by those who can be identified with a religion by their background, even though they don't practice. I'm not sure anyone's degree of participation in their faith can ever be ascertained.
> 
> It is a different story when a person identifies his or her actions with a particular faith. Here in the U.S., we have problems with individuals who behave suspiciously while doing this. Some run indoctrinations to get young girls into submissive sex early, some defend the pursuit of teenagers, some refuse to respond to the problem of child marriage, and link these disgusting things with religious faith. Some even call for the murder of LGBTs:
> Let's count Christian ministers who've advocated death for gays
> 
> It also makes no sense to say "It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children," as if they cannot be discussed simultaneously. Most of us can walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> By this standard we cannot discuss much of anything. We can't talk about KKK lynchings because others lynched people too.
> 
> It just desperate as well as patentely stupid excuse for child rape because you have some inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators.
> 
> Sick
Click to expand...

No one has ever, ever excused child rape. Accusing me of excusing child rape is basically slander. I am thinking of reporting your post. I have no "inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators," just for catching any and all perps, regardless of background, and protecting the innocent. Are you protecting non-Muslim perps? Your motivation in singling out one religion out of many is totally suspicious.
As I clearly stated above, I think people who seek to hide behind their religion to do their dirty deeds should be treated in a different fashion.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no sense to discuss these crimes only in terms of one religion or another if the ultimate goal is to eradicate these crimes altogether, as they are committed by all religions, or at least by those who can be identified with a religion by their background, even though they don't practice. I'm not sure anyone's degree of participation in their faith can ever be ascertained.
> 
> It is a different story when a person identifies his or her actions with a particular faith. Here in the U.S., we have problems with individuals who behave suspiciously while doing this. Some run indoctrinations to get young girls into submissive sex early, some defend the pursuit of teenagers, some refuse to respond to the problem of child marriage, and link these disgusting things with religious faith. Some even call for the murder of LGBTs:
> Let's count Christian ministers who've advocated death for gays
> 
> It also makes no sense to say "It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children," as if they cannot be discussed simultaneously. Most of us can walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> By this standard we cannot discuss much of anything. We can't talk about KKK lynchings because others lynched people too.
> 
> It just desperate as well as patentely stupid excuse for child rape because you have some inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators.
> 
> Sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has ever, ever excused child rape. Accusing me of excusing child rape is basically slander. I am thinking of reporting your post. I have no "inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators," just for catching any and all perps, regardless of background, and protecting the innocent. Are you protecting non-Muslim perps? Your motivation in singling out one religion out of many is totally suspicious.
> As I clearly stated above, I think people who seek to hide behind their religion to do their dirty deeds should be treated in a different fashion.
Click to expand...

You  said what you said. It was hypocritical. Singling out the KKK for lynching would be unfairby your convoluted standard. It would be like saying the KKK shouldn't be faulted fofr their misdeeds. Implicitlly defending people who rape children by attacking those who post on the topic is plain sick.

Report me.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy aren't you in Labour?
> 
> Tommy, do you think the Islamic religion treats women and homosexuals well?
> 
> Tommy, can't you answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some places are worse than others . Overall they still have some way to go. But it is complicated.Pakistan is a backward third world state but they had a female prime minister 40 years ago. Many western states have yet to do that.
> 
> In a similar vein Gay rights are under attack in the west. Look at russia and discuss that country in terms of christian attitudes.
Click to expand...


You cannot talk about "Gay rights" in the West when in many Middle Eastern nations gays are stoned or thrown off roofs. I mean give me a break


----------



## Coyote

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em Vagabond. I mean who cares about child rape anyway?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
Click to expand...

Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.


I am assuming you are American.  We dont have a specific "muslim rape problem"...but we have and always have had human and child sex trafficking by all colors and creeds and we have had several huge and still developing scandals involving the Catholic Church and sports, for exame hundreds of children molested and assaulted by their gymnastics doctor.  These are just as real and serious as the grooming gangs in Britain.

The question is...is it a problem of a specific religion or simply a criminal ethic that views human beings as commodities?  Or predators who use their religion or vocation as a means to gain access to and prey upon children?

When you make it a muslim problem or a catholic problem or a mexican problem...it isnt the act that is the problem for you as much as the cultural or religious identity of the perpetrator.

And then..


----------



## Meathead

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you are American.  We dont have a specific "muslim rape problem"...but we have and always have had human and child sex trafficking by all colors and creeds and we have had several huge and still developing scandals involving the Catholic Church and sports, for exame hundreds of children molested and assaulted by their gymnastics doctor.  These are just as real and serious as the grooming gangs in Britain.
> 
> The question is...is it a problem of a specific religion or simply a criminal ethic that views human beings as commodities?  Or predators who use their religion or vocation as a means to gain access to and prey upon children?
> 
> When you make it a muslim problem or a catholic problem or a mexican problem...it isnt the act that is the problem for you as much as the cultural or religious identity of the perpetrator.
> 
> And then..
> 
> View attachment 237390
Click to expand...

So start a thread on the child molestation of Catholic clergy a gynmastics doctors. Go for it!


----------



## Coyote

Meathead said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like objecting to discussing the extermination of the Jews because of the Armenians and Cambodians and every other fucking tribe in the shithole of Africa.
Click to expand...

Actually...it is more like objecting to antisemitic canards.


----------



## Coyote

...cn


SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TRAINING???
> 
> What, these men have to be trained not to RAPE WOMEN, is this what you're contending?
> 
> You're such a great prog, revealing your true thinking--probably unintentionally, no doubt. Way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see I'm dealing with an idiot, fair enough, I'll spell it out for you. Ignorance and lack of funding and training for the various local social services departments and the police in combatting this type of crime. OK, get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were afraid to speak up because they are brainwashed by "diversity", just like you. So are you advocating that the UK begin the de-programming process? Because that would be lovely, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...

That is the only point in your rant against muslims that I totally agree with and is shameful.  They were overly concerned about being racist they held off on pursuing the crimes.  That has given them a huge black eye and led to changes in policing.  But sadly likely not in needed funding to improve funding.


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
Click to expand...



What matters more to you?  The cultural identity of the perpetrator or the crime?

I think we know answer when you have to make a whole thread on "the Muslim problem" instead of child trafficking.


----------



## OldLady

SassyIrishLass said:


> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”


I read your whole link, and I'm still not sure what's going on over there.  Is this what in this country we call Pimps/Prostitution, or is it Human Trafficking, or WHAT?  I saw absolutely nothing about 700 anythings happening to anyone, either.  
As presented, Sassy, this is propaganda.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What matters more to you?  The cultural identity of the perpetrator or the crime?
> 
> I think we know answer when you have to make a whole thread on "the Muslim problem" instead of child trafficking.
Click to expand...


I started the thread not Sue. 

And I'm not surprised at the posts. Britain  (and other European countries) have a Muslim problem, not only with child rape but other crimes and issues. I just read today Sweden is out of control and the populace has had enough.

Muslims have an assimilation problem and they'd be wise to correct it...but history proves they either can't or refuse to.


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What matters more to you?  The cultural identity of the perpetrator or the crime?
> 
> I think we know answer when you have to make a whole thread on "the Muslim problem" instead of child trafficking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started the thread not Sue.
> 
> And I'm not surprised at the posts. Britain  (and other European countries) have a Muslim problem, not only with child rape but other crimes and issues. I just read today Sweden is out of control and the populace has had enough.
> 
> Muslims have an assimilation problem and they'd be wise to correct it...but history proves they either can't or refuse to.
Click to expand...

Do they really have a problem....or is it selective hype?  What sources do you read and do you ever question them?

Assimilation is not a muslim problem.  It is more complex then that.  For rxample they assimilate well in the US and Canada.  Though some will always bring up an example of a criminal and say see! They dont assimilate.  Muslim spans many different cultures and the ability to assimilate depends on immigrant's culture, educational levels, opportunities available to them in the host countries as well as the host countries own cultural attitudes.  I think there is a lot of hype and fear mongering that is just as dangerous as the percieved Muslim threat.  That is my opinion.


----------



## BlueGin

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like that scary illegal who shot the cop in Ca last night.  GFY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jackwads like JoeB will go to all lengths toeing the party line, raped children and dead cops don't matter
Click to expand...

Liberals love pedophiles and cop killers. They protect them at great lengths. See Hollywood.


----------



## BlueGin

Weatherman2020 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”
> 
> 
> 
> The Left will protect Islam at all costs.
Click to expand...

It’s because they murder Christians and hate Israel. Just wait until they start coming after homosexuals...oh wait.

Well ...priorities and all that.


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no sense to discuss these crimes only in terms of one religion or another if the ultimate goal is to eradicate these crimes altogether, as they are committed by all religions, or at least by those who can be identified with a religion by their background, even though they don't practice. I'm not sure anyone's degree of participation in their faith can ever be ascertained.
> 
> It is a different story when a person identifies his or her actions with a particular faith. Here in the U.S., we have problems with individuals who behave suspiciously while doing this. Some run indoctrinations to get young girls into submissive sex early, some defend the pursuit of teenagers, some refuse to respond to the problem of child marriage, and link these disgusting things with religious faith. Some even call for the murder of LGBTs:
> Let's count Christian ministers who've advocated death for gays
> 
> It also makes no sense to say "It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children," as if they cannot be discussed simultaneously. Most of us can walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> By this standard we cannot discuss much of anything. We can't talk about KKK lynchings because others lynched people too.
> 
> It just desperate as well as patentely stupid excuse for child rape because you have some inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators.
> 
> Sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has ever, ever excused child rape. Accusing me of excusing child rape is basically slander. I am thinking of reporting your post. I have no "inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators," just for catching any and all perps, regardless of background, and protecting the innocent. Are you protecting non-Muslim perps? Your motivation in singling out one religion out of many is totally suspicious.
> As I clearly stated above, I think people who seek to hide behind their religion to do their dirty deeds should be treated in a different fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  said what you said. It was hypocritical. Singling out the KKK for lynching would be unfairby your convoluted standard. It would be like saying the KKK shouldn't be faulted fofr their misdeeds. Implicitlly defending people who rape children by attacking those who post on the topic is plain sick.
> 
> Report me.
Click to expand...


You do realize that you are implying that all Christians were members of the KKK and were involved in lynching, so all of Christianity needs to be discussed. The hoodlums and murderers in the KKK even referred to their gang as "Christian" they had among their ranks hoodlums posing as "Christian" preachers, and one of their most widely known gang rites has been to insult the Christian cross, but no suspicions or investigations involved _everyone_ who practices the Christian faith. 
If there is such a gang in the UK that calls itself Muslim and has sought to justify evil deeds such a child rape by their religion, the same reasoning applies. I fully agree with going after an organization that identifies as Muslim and that advocates child rape. The same is true of every other religion.
Read my post #95, where I referenced evil conduct going on in the U.S. that involves the perps trying to use their religion as cover, many of whom advocate grooming and hunting young people for sexual purposes and persons advocating murder.
BTW: Just whom have I attacked? End your unfounded and slanderous personal attacks.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no sense to discuss these crimes only in terms of one religion or another if the ultimate goal is to eradicate these crimes altogether, as they are committed by all religions, or at least by those who can be identified with a religion by their background, even though they don't practice. I'm not sure anyone's degree of participation in their faith can ever be ascertained.
> 
> It is a different story when a person identifies his or her actions with a particular faith. Here in the U.S., we have problems with individuals who behave suspiciously while doing this. Some run indoctrinations to get young girls into submissive sex early, some defend the pursuit of teenagers, some refuse to respond to the problem of child marriage, and link these disgusting things with religious faith. Some even call for the murder of LGBTs:
> Let's count Christian ministers who've advocated death for gays
> 
> It also makes no sense to say "It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children," as if they cannot be discussed simultaneously. Most of us can walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> By this standard we cannot discuss much of anything. We can't talk about KKK lynchings because others lynched people too.
> 
> It just desperate as well as patentely stupid excuse for child rape because you have some inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators.
> 
> Sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has ever, ever excused child rape. Accusing me of excusing child rape is basically slander. I am thinking of reporting your post. I have no "inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators," just for catching any and all perps, regardless of background, and protecting the innocent. Are you protecting non-Muslim perps? Your motivation in singling out one religion out of many is totally suspicious.
> As I clearly stated above, I think people who seek to hide behind their religion to do their dirty deeds should be treated in a different fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  said what you said. It was hypocritical. Singling out the KKK for lynching would be unfairby your convoluted standard. It would be like saying the KKK shouldn't be faulted fofr their misdeeds. Implicitlly defending people who rape children by attacking those who post on the topic is plain sick.
> 
> Report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are implying that all Christians were members of the KKK and were involved in lynching, so all of Christianity needs to be discussed. The hoodlums and murderers in the KKK even referred to their gang as "Christian" they had among their ranks hoodlums posing as "Christian" preachers, and one of their most widely known gang rites has been to insult the Christian cross, but no suspicions or investigations involved _everyone_ who practices the Christian faith.
> If there is such a gang in the UK that calls itself Muslim and has sought to justify evil deeds such a child rape by their religion, the same reasoning applies. I fully agree with going after an organization that identifies as Muslim and that advocates child rape. The same is true of every other religion.
> Read my post #95, where I referenced evil conduct going on in the U.S. that involves the perps trying to use their religion as cover, many of whom advocate grooming and hunting young people for sexual purposes and persons advocating murder.
> BTW: Just whom have I attacked? End your unfounded and slanderous personal attacks.
Click to expand...

So start a thread on Christians or the KKK. No one gives a shit. But when you rally to the defense and make excuses for child rapists because you think they are being singled out because of their "background, you can expect to be "slandered"or whatever the fuck you want to call it. I'd be damned if I started making excuses for the KKK .

I admit to having a low threashold of tolerance for child rapist and their apologists. My  threashold for snowflakes is not much greater.

I find it disgusting. I hope that's clear.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”


As if Deplorables care about rape......


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no sense to discuss these crimes only in terms of one religion or another if the ultimate goal is to eradicate these crimes altogether, as they are committed by all religions, or at least by those who can be identified with a religion by their background, even though they don't practice. I'm not sure anyone's degree of participation in their faith can ever be ascertained.
> 
> It is a different story when a person identifies his or her actions with a particular faith. Here in the U.S., we have problems with individuals who behave suspiciously while doing this. Some run indoctrinations to get young girls into submissive sex early, some defend the pursuit of teenagers, some refuse to respond to the problem of child marriage, and link these disgusting things with religious faith. Some even call for the murder of LGBTs:
> Let's count Christian ministers who've advocated death for gays
> 
> It also makes no sense to say "It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children," as if they cannot be discussed simultaneously. Most of us can walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> By this standard we cannot discuss much of anything. We can't talk about KKK lynchings because others lynched people too.
> 
> It just desperate as well as patentely stupid excuse for child rape because you have some inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators.
> 
> Sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has ever, ever excused child rape. Accusing me of excusing child rape is basically slander. I am thinking of reporting your post. I have no "inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators," just for catching any and all perps, regardless of background, and protecting the innocent. Are you protecting non-Muslim perps? Your motivation in singling out one religion out of many is totally suspicious.
> As I clearly stated above, I think people who seek to hide behind their religion to do their dirty deeds should be treated in a different fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  said what you said. It was hypocritical. Singling out the KKK for lynching would be unfairby your convoluted standard. It would be like saying the KKK shouldn't be faulted fofr their misdeeds. Implicitlly defending people who rape children by attacking those who post on the topic is plain sick.
> 
> Report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are implying that all Christians were members of the KKK and were involved in lynching, so all of Christianity needs to be discussed. The hoodlums and murderers in the KKK even referred to their gang as "Christian" they had among their ranks hoodlums posing as "Christian" preachers, and one of their most widely known gang rites has been to insult the Christian cross, but no suspicions or investigations involved _everyone_ who practices the Christian faith.
> If there is such a gang in the UK that calls itself Muslim and has sought to justify evil deeds such a child rape by their religion, the same reasoning applies. I fully agree with going after an organization that identifies as Muslim and that advocates child rape. The same is true of every other religion.
> Read my post #95, where I referenced evil conduct going on in the U.S. that involves the perps trying to use their religion as cover, many of whom advocate grooming and hunting young people for sexual purposes and persons advocating murder.
> BTW: Just whom have I attacked? End your unfounded and slanderous personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So start a thread on Christians or the KKK. No one gives a shit. But when you rally to the defense and make excuses for child rapists because you think they are being singled out because of their "background, you can expect to be "slandered"or whatever the fuck you want to call it. I'd be damned if I started making excuses for the KKK .
> 
> I admit for having a low threashold of tolerance for child rapist and their apologists. My  threashold for snowflakes is not much greater.
> 
> I find it disgusting. I hope that's clear.
Click to expand...


You have not answered my question as to how I, or anyone else for that matter, have ever indicated any sort of "of tolerance for child rapist and their apologists" in any shape, form, or manner. I, too, find it disgusting not matter who does it and regardless of the perp's religion or ethnicity.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this standard we cannot discuss much of anything. We can't talk about KKK lynchings because others lynched people too.
> 
> It just desperate as well as patentely stupid excuse for child rape because you have some inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators.
> 
> Sick
> 
> 
> 
> No one has ever, ever excused child rape. Accusing me of excusing child rape is basically slander. I am thinking of reporting your post. I have no "inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators," just for catching any and all perps, regardless of background, and protecting the innocent. Are you protecting non-Muslim perps? Your motivation in singling out one religion out of many is totally suspicious.
> As I clearly stated above, I think people who seek to hide behind their religion to do their dirty deeds should be treated in a different fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  said what you said. It was hypocritical. Singling out the KKK for lynching would be unfairby your convoluted standard. It would be like saying the KKK shouldn't be faulted fofr their misdeeds. Implicitlly defending people who rape children by attacking those who post on the topic is plain sick.
> 
> Report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are implying that all Christians were members of the KKK and were involved in lynching, so all of Christianity needs to be discussed. The hoodlums and murderers in the KKK even referred to their gang as "Christian" they had among their ranks hoodlums posing as "Christian" preachers, and one of their most widely known gang rites has been to insult the Christian cross, but no suspicions or investigations involved _everyone_ who practices the Christian faith.
> If there is such a gang in the UK that calls itself Muslim and has sought to justify evil deeds such a child rape by their religion, the same reasoning applies. I fully agree with going after an organization that identifies as Muslim and that advocates child rape. The same is true of every other religion.
> Read my post #95, where I referenced evil conduct going on in the U.S. that involves the perps trying to use their religion as cover, many of whom advocate grooming and hunting young people for sexual purposes and persons advocating murder.
> BTW: Just whom have I attacked? End your unfounded and slanderous personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So start a thread on Christians or the KKK. No one gives a shit. But when you rally to the defense and make excuses for child rapists because you think they are being singled out because of their "background, you can expect to be "slandered"or whatever the fuck you want to call it. I'd be damned if I started making excuses for the KKK .
> 
> I admit for having a low threashold of tolerance for child rapist and their apologists. My  threashold for snowflakes is not much greater.
> 
> I find it disgusting. I hope that's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to how I, or anyone else for that matter, have ever indicated any sort of "of tolerance for child rapist and their apologists" in any shape, form, or manner. I, too, find it disgusting not matter who does it and regardless of the perp's religion or ethnicity.
Click to expand...

I hope that you are not holding your breath. They cant back it up and generally just throw it out when they have run out of prompt cards.
"Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.


And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
Click to expand...

Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
Click to expand...

Where did I say only Muslims rape children? 

Why can't we have an honest conversatiion about these Muslim rape gangs?

Go!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say only Muslims rape children?
> 
> Why can't we have an honest conversatiion about these Muslim rape gangs?
> 
> Go!
Click to expand...

The Left will never condemn the actions of Muslims nor their leftist enablers who knowingly let the rape gangs go on for years.


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
Click to expand...


You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion. 

You are the one who has advocated the idea that all members of a religion are to blame for whatever some small group does. As I explained, I have not blamed all Christians for the actions of the KKK hoodlums, even though they had the unmitigated gall to designate their gang as "Christian" and had criminals in their ranks who called themselves "Christians" and even "Christian" clergy.

It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion.
> 
> It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.
Click to expand...

It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor. 

I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.

Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say only Muslims rape children?
> 
> Why can't we have an honest conversatiion about these Muslim rape gangs?
> 
> Go!
Click to expand...

You dont get to set the parameters. You have consistently proven on this board that you lack the ability to discuss anything with adults. Lets discuss the victims. What about the way we treat vulnerable kids ?


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say only Muslims rape children?
> 
> Why can't we have an honest conversatiion about these Muslim rape gangs?
> 
> Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont get to set the parameters. You have consistently proven on this board that you lack the ability to discuss anything with adults. Lets discuss the victims. What about the way we treat vulnerable kids ?
Click to expand...

So start a thread on the victims of Muslim rape gangs. You could use the OP to get it started.


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion.
> 
> It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor.
> 
> I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.
> 
> Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.
Click to expand...

Since no one has ever contended that "one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape," we will assume that you actually are a total idiot who can speak nothing but ridiculous hyperbole.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion.
> 
> It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor.
> 
> I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.
> 
> Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since no one has ever contended that "one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape," we will assume that you actually are a total idiot who can speak nothing but ridiculous hyperbole.
Click to expand...

They see the world through a limited prism that feeds their hate.He probably isnt the worst of them but is a good example nevertheless.
Has he delivered any evidence of your support for rape gangs yet ?


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion.
> 
> It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor.
> 
> I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.
> 
> Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since no one has ever contended that "one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape," we will assume that you actually are a total idiot who can speak nothing but ridiculous hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They see the world through a limited prism that feeds their hate.He probably isnt the worst of them but is a good example nevertheless.
> Has he delivered any evidence of your support for rape gangs yet ?
Click to expand...

There is a huge differnce between supporting child-rape gangs and being an being an apologist and mitigating them.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion.
> 
> It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor.
> 
> I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.
> 
> Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since no one has ever contended that "one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape," we will assume that you actually are a total idiot who can speak nothing but ridiculous hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They see the world through a limited prism that feeds their hate.He probably isnt the worst of them but is a good example nevertheless.
> Has he delivered any evidence of your support for rape gangs yet ?
Click to expand...


Absolutely NOT! 
I have an idea, let's set a time between you and I, assuming you are five hours ahead of me, and we can both don demon costumes and run around Wales and Virginia, encouraging child rape. Bubble, bubble. Toil and trouble.
I think that this moron assumes that we were both raised on both sides of the Pond by demons. I'm glad I'm not on his medications.


----------



## SweetSue92

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you are American.  We dont have a specific "muslim rape problem"...but we have and always have had human and child sex trafficking by all colors and creeds and we have had several huge and still developing scandals involving the Catholic Church and sports, for exame hundreds of children molested and assaulted by their gymnastics doctor.  These are just as real and serious as the grooming gangs in Britain.
> 
> The question is...is it a problem of a specific religion or simply a criminal ethic that views human beings as commodities?  Or predators who use their religion or vocation as a means to gain access to and prey upon children?
> 
> When you make it a muslim problem or a catholic problem or a mexican problem...it isnt the act that is the problem for you as much as the cultural or religious identity of the perpetrator.
> 
> And then..
> 
> View attachment 237390
Click to expand...


It is a human problem that manifests in Catholicism from priests because they cannot marry, in part.

It is a human problem that manifests in Islam in grooming gangs and rape because Islam hugely encourages misogyny, in part.

Now, the question is: why do Leftists hate Catholicism yet defend Islam? I don't expect an answer.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lysistrata said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion.
> 
> It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor.
> 
> I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.
> 
> Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since no one has ever contended that "one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape," we will assume that you actually are a total idiot who can speak nothing but ridiculous hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They see the world through a limited prism that feeds their hate.He probably isnt the worst of them but is a good example nevertheless.
> Has he delivered any evidence of your support for rape gangs yet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely NOT!
> I have an idea, let's set a time between you and I, assuming you are five hours ahead of me, and we can both don demon costumes and run around Wales and Virginia, encouraging child rape. Bubble, bubble. Toil and trouble.
> I think that this moron assumes that we were both raised on both sides of the Pond by demons. I'm glad I'm not on his medications.
Click to expand...

Well I am off to the pub.See ya tomorrow.


----------



## BlueGin

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
Click to expand...

Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

BlueGin said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
Click to expand...

Why do  right wing trash only focus on muslim crimes then ?


----------



## Lysistrata

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a true asshole and an outright liar if you ever think that I have defended a child rapist on the basis of religion or anything else. You never presented any proof that I have, but I understand that you are of limited intelligence and have an evil motive for your words. You apparently are prejudiced against Muslims, whatever your own, quite questionable, religion.
> 
> It is very difficult to figure out what it is that you morons want with your blathering.
> 
> 
> 
> It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor.
> 
> I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.
> 
> Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since no one has ever contended that "one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape," we will assume that you actually are a total idiot who can speak nothing but ridiculous hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They see the world through a limited prism that feeds their hate.He probably isnt the worst of them but is a good example nevertheless.
> Has he delivered any evidence of your support for rape gangs yet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely NOT!
> I have an idea, let's set a time between you and I, assuming you are five hours ahead of me, and we can both don demon costumes and run around Wales and Virginia, encouraging child rape. Bubble, bubble. Toil and trouble.
> I think that this moron assumes that we were both raised on both sides of the Pond by demons. I'm glad I'm not on his medications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am off to the pub.See ya tomorrow.
Click to expand...


I raise my glass to you! Have a sip of that pint for me, you awful demon!


----------



## Lysistrata

BlueGin said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
Click to expand...


The protestant fundies love theirs, too. Don't know about the Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc. The fundie prots groom their girls from a young age, even their own daughters, for sale for early sex, issuing "purity rings" so that they can get the best price for them when they are sold to sexually experienced older men, and they don't mind anyone chasing teenagers around the mall.


----------



## BlueGin

Tommy Tainant said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  right wing trash only focus on muslim crimes then ?
Click to expand...

Again they don’t. Stop lying.


----------



## BlueGin

Lysistrata said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The protestant fundies love theirs, too. Don't know about the Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc. The fundie prots groom their girls from a young age, even their own daughters, for sale for early sex, issuing "purity rings" so that they can get the best price for them when they are sold to sexually experienced older men, and they don't mind anyone chasing teenagers around the mall.
Click to expand...

Sounds more like Muslim’s.


----------



## Lysistrata

BlueGin said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The protestant fundies love theirs, too. Don't know about the Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc. The fundie prots groom their girls from a young age, even their own daughters, for sale for early sex, issuing "purity rings" so that they can get the best price for them when they are sold to sexually experienced older men, and they don't mind anyone chasing teenagers around the mall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like Muslim’s.
Click to expand...

Nope. It happens right here in the U.S. and it doesn't involve Muslims. The fundie prots have a trade circuit based on the flesh of girls who are not allowed to grow up to be educated adults. They are fundie cattle.


----------



## SweetSue92

Lysistrata said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It,'s much more honorable to defer and admit defeat, but you understand little about honor.
> 
> I still cannot understand whyy you think one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape.
> 
> Once again, it is more than merely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one has ever contended that "one's religion is a mitigating circumstance for child rape," we will assume that you actually are a total idiot who can speak nothing but ridiculous hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They see the world through a limited prism that feeds their hate.He probably isnt the worst of them but is a good example nevertheless.
> Has he delivered any evidence of your support for rape gangs yet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely NOT!
> I have an idea, let's set a time between you and I, assuming you are five hours ahead of me, and we can both don demon costumes and run around Wales and Virginia, encouraging child rape. Bubble, bubble. Toil and trouble.
> I think that this moron assumes that we were both raised on both sides of the Pond by demons. I'm glad I'm not on his medications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am off to the pub.See ya tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I raise my glass to you! Have a sip of that pint for me, you awful demon!
Click to expand...


And yet he is still here, almost two hours later.....


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  right wing trash only focus on muslim crimes then ?
Click to expand...


And why do you excuse the Muslim crimes, Tommy?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lysistrata said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The protestant fundies love theirs, too. Don't know about the Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc. The fundie prots groom their girls from a young age, even their own daughters, for sale for early sex, issuing "purity rings" so that they can get the best price for them when they are sold to sexually experienced older men, and they don't mind anyone chasing teenagers around the mall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like Muslim’s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. It happens right here in the U.S. and it doesn't involve Muslims. The fundie prots have a trade circuit based on the flesh of girls who are not allowed to grow up to be educated adults. They are fundie cattle.
Click to expand...


Stop lying. ...and deflecting while doing it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SassyIrishLass said:


> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”



Where's the "Eastern Europeans", I don't see any Eastern Europeans?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "Eastern Europeans", I don't see any Eastern Europeans?
Click to expand...


Probably that toad bottom row far right.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sealybobo said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop trying to break into our houses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one broke into your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Number of mass shootings in the United States between 1982 and November 2018, by shooter's race and ethnicity*
> 
> *60% white mass shooters, 17% blacks, 9% latinos, 8% asians, *
> 
> *U.S.: mass shootings by race 1982-2018 | Statista*
> 
> 
> *We have a white problem here in America.  Stop worrying about muslims in England. *
Click to expand...


LOL, Whites between 1982 - 2018 prob averaged 70% of the population, Blacks 12%, Latinos 10%, and Asians 3%.

Asians are the most over-represented in mass-shootings, clearly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on the tube earlier this week and now an article on iotrweport. 700 women and children sexually assaulted in one area alone, Newcastle. They have made 17 arrests...the perpetrators came from a diverse range of backgrounds including Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iranian, Iraqi, Kurdish, Turkish, Albanian and Eastern European.
> 
> It needs to be addressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”*
> 
> On the 17th December 2018, hosted by Lord Pearson in the House of Lords, the #1400 Campaign was launched to help the survivors of the rape gangs blighting Great Britain. A number of speeches and harrowing testimonies were given, and here is a transcript of the speech delivered by AltNewsMedia’s Shazia Hobbs. #The1400Campaign HOUSE OF LORDS LAUNCH SPEECH: SHAZIA HOBBS
> 
> It has been four years since the Alexis Jay Report was released. David Cameron who was Prime Minister at that time said that what the report revealed regarding child sexual exploitation “was a national threat akin to terrorism and a major civil disorder.” He also stated that anyone with responsibility for children who ignores the problem could face 5 years in jail. He described this as being on an industrial scale and promised a plethora of solutions.
> 
> It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and it is time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children.
> 
> _*When the institutionalised paedophilia in the Catholic Church was exposed, everyone was appalled and rightly. Everyone wanted to help these children and people left the Catholic faith disgusted by the behaviour of these men of God.
> 
> So why is it when Elizabeth and I set up #1400 we were met with no offers of help and support and instead we were met with cries of racists and far right.
> 
> What is the difference here? Children are being raped
> *_
> “It’s time to stop discussing racism and Islamophobia and time to start discussing the rape of Britain’s children”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "Eastern Europeans", I don't see any Eastern Europeans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably that toad bottom row far right.
Click to expand...


He's as bad as British pedos who traveled to Eastern Europe?

BBC News - Man jailed for Ukraine sex abuse

Latvian court jails British paedophile

Albanian court finds British paedophile guilty of sexual abuse

Swansea paedophile searched online for 'flat-chested sex dolls' in child sizes

Paedophiles `exploiting turmoil in Romania'


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JoeB131 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 700 victims in one area alone...700. Oh and pics of the perps.
> 
> Sit down Islamapologist. You people are pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found out, the Catholic Clergy was hiding 500 Pedophile Priests in the Chicago area....  over a period of decades.
> 
> Double standard much?
Click to expand...


Hmm.. 500 "Accused" of the over 2 million strong Catholic community of Chicago..... OVER DECADES.

Yet,.... 85 "Arrested" of  the over 200 thousand strong Orthodox Jewish community of Brooklyn.... In 3 Years.

U.S.: Paedophilia scandal among Orthodox Jews in Brooklyn

Yeah, sure, it's "ONLY" Catholics which are the problem.... Uh huh.


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop trying to break into our houses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one broke into your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Number of mass shootings in the United States between 1982 and November 2018, by shooter's race and ethnicity*
> 
> *60% white mass shooters, 17% blacks, 9% latinos, 8% asians, *
> 
> *U.S.: mass shootings by race 1982-2018 | Statista*
> 
> 
> *We have a white problem here in America.  Stop worrying about muslims in England. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Whites between 1982 - 2018 prob averaged 70% of the population, Blacks 12%, Latinos 10%, and Asians 3%.
> 
> Asians are the most over-represented in mass-shootings, clearly.
Click to expand...

True but then consider 95% of whites are killed by other whites not blacks.

And black people are very religious too.


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you are American.  We dont have a specific "muslim rape problem"...but we have and always have had human and child sex trafficking by all colors and creeds and we have had several huge and still developing scandals involving the Catholic Church and sports, for exame hundreds of children molested and assaulted by their gymnastics doctor.  These are just as real and serious as the grooming gangs in Britain.
> 
> The question is...is it a problem of a specific religion or simply a criminal ethic that views human beings as commodities?  Or predators who use their religion or vocation as a means to gain access to and prey upon children?
> 
> When you make it a muslim problem or a catholic problem or a mexican problem...it isnt the act that is the problem for you as much as the cultural or religious identity of the perpetrator.
> 
> And then..
> 
> View attachment 237390
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a human problem that manifests in Catholicism from priests because they cannot marry, in part.
> 
> It is a human problem that manifests in Islam in grooming gangs and rape because Islam hugely encourages misogyny, in part.
> 
> Now, the question is: why do Leftists hate Catholicism yet defend Islam? I don't expect an answer.
Click to expand...

Why do rightists make excuses for Catholic rape?  Child trafficking is no more condoned in Islam than in the religions of the multitude of traffickets you choose to excuse.

You can have your answer though.  I dont hate Catholics.  I don't hate Muslims.  I do hate child trafficking, child marriage, child abuse.  Do you...or is it just Muslims you hate?


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And not all KKK members lynch people, right? In fact very, very few of them were and those that were were a century ago. Stop defending child rapists because they are Muslims FFS! It's beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do I defend child rapists ? You are the ones deflecting by insisting that only muslims commit these crimes. Thats why we cant have an honest conversation about child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody claims that only Muslim’s rape children. Stop lying. Hollywood loves their pedophiles for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do  right wing trash only focus on muslim crimes then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you excuse the Muslim crimes, Tommy?
Click to expand...

Where has he done that?  Link?  Be specific please.


----------



## Coyote

Child trafficking for sex is a huge problem around the world and every culture, despite the rabid denials, is infested with pedo customers willing to pay.  So what are you going to do?  Blame the Muslims of course.

Worst countries for trafficking?  'Worst Human Traffickers' Include Russia, Belarus, Iran, Turkmenistan

So Britain has child trafficking grooming rings.  What are you going to do to stop it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Child trafficking for sex is a huge problem around the world and every culture, despite the rabid denials, is infested with pedo customers willing to pay.  So what are you going to do?  Blame the Muslims of course.
> 
> Worst countries for trafficking?  'Worst Human Traffickers' Include Russia, Belarus, Iran, Turkmenistan
> 
> So Britain has child trafficking grooming rings.  What are you going to do to stop it?



According to this, Only 1 White Christian country comes in the top 20 top Slavery countries, and that's Belarus

Maps | Global Slavery Index

Meanwhile, Many of the top 20 Slavery countries, are in fact non-Whites, including Muslims, be it Middle Eastern Muslim like Iran, or South Asian Muslims like Pakistanis & Afghanis,  Black Muslim like Mauritania, mixed Black Muslim & Black Christian like Eritirea & South Sudan, like  Black Christian like the Central African Republic, Asian  like Cambodia, Myanmar, or Mongolia, or Communist like North Korea.

P.S
The Russian Mafia is presumably a root cause of such issues, in Russia & Belarus.

Semion Mogilevich was it's founder, and Ludwig Fainberg it's most notorious Trafficker, both were Jews.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Child trafficking for sex is a huge problem around the world and every culture, despite the rabid denials, is infested with pedo customers willing to pay.  So what are you going to do?  Blame the Muslims of course.
> 
> Worst countries for trafficking?  'Worst Human Traffickers' Include Russia, Belarus, Iran, Turkmenistan
> 
> So Britain has child trafficking grooming rings.  What are you going to do to stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this, Only 1 White Christian country comes in the top 20 top Slavery countries, and that's Belarus
> 
> Maps | Global Slavery Index
> 
> Meanwhile, Many of the top 20 Slavery countries, are in fact non-Whites, including Muslims, be it Middle Eastern Muslim like Iran, or South Asian Muslims like Pakistanis & Afghanis,  Black Muslim like Mauritania, mixed Black Muslim & Black Christian like Eritirea & South Sudan, like  Black Christian like the Central African Republic, Asian  like Cambodia, Myanmar, or Mongolia, or Communist like North Korea.
> 
> P.S
> The Russian Mafia is presumably a root cause of such issues, in Russia & Belarus.
> 
> Semion Mogilevich was it's founder, and Ludwig Fainberg it's most notorious Trafficker, both were Jews.
Click to expand...

Oh good grief, not this again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Child trafficking for sex is a huge problem around the world and every culture, despite the rabid denials, is infested with pedo customers willing to pay.  So what are you going to do?  Blame the Muslims of course.
> 
> Worst countries for trafficking?  'Worst Human Traffickers' Include Russia, Belarus, Iran, Turkmenistan
> 
> So Britain has child trafficking grooming rings.  What are you going to do to stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this, Only 1 White Christian country comes in the top 20 top Slavery countries, and that's Belarus
> 
> Maps | Global Slavery Index
> 
> Meanwhile, Many of the top 20 Slavery countries, are in fact non-Whites, including Muslims, be it Middle Eastern Muslim like Iran, or South Asian Muslims like Pakistanis & Afghanis,  Black Muslim like Mauritania, mixed Black Muslim & Black Christian like Eritirea & South Sudan, like  Black Christian like the Central African Republic, Asian  like Cambodia, Myanmar, or Mongolia, or Communist like North Korea.
> 
> P.S
> The Russian Mafia is presumably a root cause of such issues, in Russia & Belarus.
> 
> Semion Mogilevich was it's founder, and Ludwig Fainberg it's most notorious Trafficker, both were Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good grief, not this again.
Click to expand...


Not this again?
What is this, exactly?


----------



## Coyote

Ml


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Child trafficking for sex is a huge problem around the world and every culture, despite the rabid denials, is infested with pedo customers willing to pay.  So what are you going to do?  Blame the Muslims of course.
> 
> Worst countries for trafficking?  'Worst Human Traffickers' Include Russia, Belarus, Iran, Turkmenistan
> 
> So Britain has child trafficking grooming rings.  What are you going to do to stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this, Only 1 White Christian country comes in the top 20 top Slavery countries, and that's Belarus
> 
> Maps | Global Slavery Index
> 
> Meanwhile, Many of the top 20 Slavery countries, are in fact non-Whites, including Muslims, be it Middle Eastern Muslim like Iran, or South Asian Muslims like Pakistanis & Afghanis,  Black Muslim like Mauritania, mixed Black Muslim & Black Christian like Eritirea & South Sudan, like  Black Christian like the Central African Republic, Asian  like Cambodia, Myanmar, or Mongolia, or Communist like North Korea.
> 
> P.S
> The Russian Mafia is presumably a root cause of such issues, in Russia & Belarus.
> 
> Semion Mogilevich was it's founder, and Ludwig Fainberg it's most notorious Trafficker, both were Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good grief, not this again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this again?
> What is this, exactly?
Click to expand...


Blaming Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Ml
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Child trafficking for sex is a huge problem around the world and every culture, despite the rabid denials, is infested with pedo customers willing to pay.  So what are you going to do?  Blame the Muslims of course.
> 
> Worst countries for trafficking?  'Worst Human Traffickers' Include Russia, Belarus, Iran, Turkmenistan
> 
> So Britain has child trafficking grooming rings.  What are you going to do to stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this, Only 1 White Christian country comes in the top 20 top Slavery countries, and that's Belarus
> 
> Maps | Global Slavery Index
> 
> Meanwhile, Many of the top 20 Slavery countries, are in fact non-Whites, including Muslims, be it Middle Eastern Muslim like Iran, or South Asian Muslims like Pakistanis & Afghanis,  Black Muslim like Mauritania, mixed Black Muslim & Black Christian like Eritirea & South Sudan, like  Black Christian like the Central African Republic, Asian  like Cambodia, Myanmar, or Mongolia, or Communist like North Korea.
> 
> P.S
> The Russian Mafia is presumably a root cause of such issues, in Russia & Belarus.
> 
> Semion Mogilevich was it's founder, and Ludwig Fainberg it's most notorious Trafficker, both were Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good grief, not this again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this again?
> What is this, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blaming Jews.
Click to expand...


Why is blaming everyone else on this thread somehow better than blaming Jews??????

We've blamed Catholics, Muslims, Eastern Europeans, Blacks, Asians, and White Brits, (Probably others too)

But, dare blame Jews, and all Hell breaks loose...

Too funny.


----------



## Vagabond63

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded but the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its really just a muslim thing. OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you DEFEND them because for you, it is. Leftists have a sweet little spot in their hearts for the Muslims which should not be there, since Islam violates their every "stated" principle.
> 
> Can you think about this, Tommy, aside from your schoolgirl crush on Muslims brown skin, "diverse" clothes, etc? Can you think about how they actually treat, say, women and homosexuals? Probably not. Your head will explode. (Do not deflect to CHRISTIANITY btw.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What matters more to you?  The cultural identity of the perpetrator or the crime?
> 
> I think we know answer when you have to make a whole thread on "the Muslim problem" instead of child trafficking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started the thread not Sue.
> 
> And I'm not surprised at the posts. Britain  (and other European countries) have a Muslim problem, not only with child rape but other crimes and issues. I just read today Sweden is out of control and the populace has had enough.
> 
> Muslims have an assimilation problem and they'd be wise to correct it...but history proves they either can't or refuse to.
Click to expand...

Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" unless you happen to be a member of the NF, EDL or any of the other far-right white supremacist groups over here. The same type of individuals bitched about a "Black problem" an "Asian problem" even a "Jewish Problem" at some points in our history. Guess what, the rest of us got over it and got on with our lives and let these "problems" assimalate in time.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
Click to expand...


Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your presence on this board shows you are anti-American, just as I have said.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, "superior thinker" you do realise that you are posting in the Europe forum about a UK topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one was asked to think too deeply about what Islam does, couldn't handle it, and logged off.
> 
> Typical.
Click to expand...

Oh, Im so sorry, I wasn't aware I couldn't go get some lunch or go to the toilet or basically live my life while the great "Superior Thinker" was ranting online.


----------



## SweetSue92

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you are American.  We dont have a specific "muslim rape problem"...but we have and always have had human and child sex trafficking by all colors and creeds and we have had several huge and still developing scandals involving the Catholic Church and sports, for exame hundreds of children molested and assaulted by their gymnastics doctor.  These are just as real and serious as the grooming gangs in Britain.
> 
> The question is...is it a problem of a specific religion or simply a criminal ethic that views human beings as commodities?  Or predators who use their religion or vocation as a means to gain access to and prey upon children?
> 
> When you make it a muslim problem or a catholic problem or a mexican problem...it isnt the act that is the problem for you as much as the cultural or religious identity of the perpetrator.
> 
> And then..
> 
> View attachment 237390
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a human problem that manifests in Catholicism from priests because they cannot marry, in part.
> 
> It is a human problem that manifests in Islam in grooming gangs and rape because Islam hugely encourages misogyny, in part.
> 
> Now, the question is: why do Leftists hate Catholicism yet defend Islam? I don't expect an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do rightists make excuses for Catholic rape?  Child trafficking is no more condoned in Islam than in the religions of the multitude of traffickets you choose to excuse.
> 
> You can have your answer though.  I dont hate Catholics.  I don't hate Muslims.  I do hate child trafficking, child marriage, child abuse.  Do you...or is it just Muslims you hate?
Click to expand...


Can't run away from this--Leftists hate Christianity but defend Islam.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
Click to expand...


Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.

_Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.
> 
> _Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_
Click to expand...


...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.


----------



## Vagabond63

Oh, going to get some breakfast now, if that's alright with you, oh great "Superior Thinker"


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.
> 
> _Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.
Click to expand...


Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.

Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, going to get some breakfast now, if that's alright with you, oh great "Superior Thinker"



I'm glad you acknowledge that Progressivism has warped your thinking. Now do something about it and start thinking clearly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Leftists blinded by "diversity". Crying about Catholic pedophiles: deflecting, deflecting, deflecting all the livelong day when their precious "brown people" commit the same crimes.
> 
> 
> It's so BORING and predictable, you brainless Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you are American.  We dont have a specific "muslim rape problem"...but we have and always have had human and child sex trafficking by all colors and creeds and we have had several huge and still developing scandals involving the Catholic Church and sports, for exame hundreds of children molested and assaulted by their gymnastics doctor.  These are just as real and serious as the grooming gangs in Britain.
> 
> The question is...is it a problem of a specific religion or simply a criminal ethic that views human beings as commodities?  Or predators who use their religion or vocation as a means to gain access to and prey upon children?
> 
> When you make it a muslim problem or a catholic problem or a mexican problem...it isnt the act that is the problem for you as much as the cultural or religious identity of the perpetrator.
> 
> And then..
> 
> View attachment 237390
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a human problem that manifests in Catholicism from priests because they cannot marry, in part.
> 
> It is a human problem that manifests in Islam in grooming gangs and rape because Islam hugely encourages misogyny, in part.
> 
> Now, the question is: why do Leftists hate Catholicism yet defend Islam? I don't expect an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do rightists make excuses for Catholic rape?  Child trafficking is no more condoned in Islam than in the religions of the multitude of traffickets you choose to excuse.
> 
> You can have your answer though.  I dont hate Catholics.  I don't hate Muslims.  I do hate child trafficking, child marriage, child abuse.  Do you...or is it just Muslims you hate?
Click to expand...


*"Why do rightists make excuses for Catholic rape?" *

I am Roman Catholic you know this also you know from previous threads I have condemned paedophile Priests and have condemned The Vatican. Also I add that in multiple threads about specifically child rape within Islam we have always the Deflection of but but but WHAT about Catholic Priests, it would be a good situation ONE TIME we had a thread about child rape within Islam that did NOT get Thread Jacked with the Roman Catholic thing and instead could stay On Topic of what the OP Topic is about.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm a superior thinker when all you can do is quote me, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
Click to expand...


*"what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?"*

I have great respect for Hindus, Taoists and Buddhists I have commented this in many threads about my respect for them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Ml
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Child trafficking for sex is a huge problem around the world and every culture, despite the rabid denials, is infested with pedo customers willing to pay.  So what are you going to do?  Blame the Muslims of course.
> 
> Worst countries for trafficking?  'Worst Human Traffickers' Include Russia, Belarus, Iran, Turkmenistan
> 
> So Britain has child trafficking grooming rings.  What are you going to do to stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this, Only 1 White Christian country comes in the top 20 top Slavery countries, and that's Belarus
> 
> Maps | Global Slavery Index
> 
> Meanwhile, Many of the top 20 Slavery countries, are in fact non-Whites, including Muslims, be it Middle Eastern Muslim like Iran, or South Asian Muslims like Pakistanis & Afghanis,  Black Muslim like Mauritania, mixed Black Muslim & Black Christian like Eritirea & South Sudan, like  Black Christian like the Central African Republic, Asian  like Cambodia, Myanmar, or Mongolia, or Communist like North Korea.
> 
> P.S
> The Russian Mafia is presumably a root cause of such issues, in Russia & Belarus.
> 
> Semion Mogilevich was it's founder, and Ludwig Fainberg it's most notorious Trafficker, both were Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good grief, not this again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this again?
> What is this, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blaming Jews.
Click to expand...


Many are also paedophiles and sex traffick children.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has ever, ever excused child rape. Accusing me of excusing child rape is basically slander. I am thinking of reporting your post. I have no "inexplicable affinity for the perpetrators," just for catching any and all perps, regardless of background, and protecting the innocent. Are you protecting non-Muslim perps? Your motivation in singling out one religion out of many is totally suspicious.
> As I clearly stated above, I think people who seek to hide behind their religion to do their dirty deeds should be treated in a different fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> You  said what you said. It was hypocritical. Singling out the KKK for lynching would be unfairby your convoluted standard. It would be like saying the KKK shouldn't be faulted fofr their misdeeds. Implicitlly defending people who rape children by attacking those who post on the topic is plain sick.
> 
> Report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are implying that all Christians were members of the KKK and were involved in lynching, so all of Christianity needs to be discussed. The hoodlums and murderers in the KKK even referred to their gang as "Christian" they had among their ranks hoodlums posing as "Christian" preachers, and one of their most widely known gang rites has been to insult the Christian cross, but no suspicions or investigations involved _everyone_ who practices the Christian faith.
> If there is such a gang in the UK that calls itself Muslim and has sought to justify evil deeds such a child rape by their religion, the same reasoning applies. I fully agree with going after an organization that identifies as Muslim and that advocates child rape. The same is true of every other religion.
> Read my post #95, where I referenced evil conduct going on in the U.S. that involves the perps trying to use their religion as cover, many of whom advocate grooming and hunting young people for sexual purposes and persons advocating murder.
> BTW: Just whom have I attacked? End your unfounded and slanderous personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So start a thread on Christians or the KKK. No one gives a shit. But when you rally to the defense and make excuses for child rapists because you think they are being singled out because of their "background, you can expect to be "slandered"or whatever the fuck you want to call it. I'd be damned if I started making excuses for the KKK .
> 
> I admit for having a low threashold of tolerance for child rapist and their apologists. My  threashold for snowflakes is not much greater.
> 
> I find it disgusting. I hope that's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not answered my question as to how I, or anyone else for that matter, have ever indicated any sort of "of tolerance for child rapist and their apologists" in any shape, form, or manner. I, too, find it disgusting not matter who does it and regardless of the perp's religion or ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that you are not holding your breath. They cant back it up and generally just throw it out when they have run out of prompt cards.
> "Not all muslims are rapists" generally tips them over the edge.
Click to expand...


*""Not all muslims are rapists"*

Of course not all Muslims are rapists, not all Roman Catholic Priests are rapists either. There is a big problem in India with rape, every three minutes in India a woman and/or a girl is raped and the majority of Indian men are not Muslim OR Christian. Many think that the epidemic of rape in India is because women outnumber men that it is difficult for the men then to get a woman to marry or whatever, this is the reason and/or excuse for the epidemic of rape that I have read but I am not sure if this is something I agree is the reason why they have this disturbing situation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, like most decent people. Right wing nut jobs on your side of the pond, however don't seem to care much.  Child molesters are thankful for Donald Trump
> 
> 
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
Click to expand...


Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, going to get some breakfast now, if that's alright with you, oh great "Superior Thinker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you acknowledge that Progressivism has warped your thinking. Now do something about it and start thinking clearly.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, it was thinking clearly that made me left-wing and "progressive" as you put it. If "conservatives" had had their way, we'd all still be sitting in caves wondering where our next meal was coming from. "Progressive," the clue is in the name. "Progressives" got down from the trees, left the caves, learned to farm and build; created more equal societies and developed technologies that benefited humanity, "progressives" landed a human being on the moon. Hey, no need to thank us, you just carry on with your "superior thinking".


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.
> 
> _Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
Click to expand...

Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.
> 
> _Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
Click to expand...


Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".

You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cared about child rape, why would you support those filthy Muslims? You're one sick chav!
> 
> 
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
Click to expand...


I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.

The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.

The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.

The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".

In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.

There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?

Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.

They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.

So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.

Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.

Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?

The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.


----------



## Meathead

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, going to get some breakfast now, if that's alright with you, oh great "Superior Thinker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you acknowledge that Progressivism has warped your thinking. Now do something about it and start thinking clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, it was thinking clearly that made me left-wing and "progressive" as you put it. If "conservatives" had had their way, we'd all still be sitting in caves wondering where our next meal was coming from. "Progressive," the clue is in the name. "Progressives" got down from the trees, left the caves, learned to farm and build; created more equal societies and developed technologies that benefited humanity, "progressives" landed a human being on the moon. Hey, no need to thank us, you just carry on with your "superior thinking".
Click to expand...

"Progressive" is a label brought on by liberals out of their humiliation in the Reagan/Thatcher years. It's meaning in practical terms is very much like that of "Democratic Socialsim", because we just know it's new and improved and won't bring us the "progressive" Stalins, Pol Pots and Maos  of yesteryear.

You're pretty simple, even for a chav.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
Click to expand...


All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, going to get some breakfast now, if that's alright with you, oh great "Superior Thinker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you acknowledge that Progressivism has warped your thinking. Now do something about it and start thinking clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, it was thinking clearly that made me left-wing and "progressive" as you put it. If "conservatives" had had their way, we'd all still be sitting in caves wondering where our next meal was coming from. "Progressive," the clue is in the name. "Progressives" got down from the trees, left the caves, learned to farm and build; created more equal societies and developed technologies that benefited humanity, "progressives" landed a human being on the moon. Hey, no need to thank us, you just carry on with your "superior thinking".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Progressive" is a label brought on by liberals out of their humiliation in the Reagan/Thatcher years. It's meaning in practical terms is very much like that of "Democratic Socialsim", because we just know it's new and improved and won't bring us the "progressive" Stalins, Pol Pots and Maos  of yesteryear.
> 
> You're pretty simple, even for a chav.
Click to expand...

Odd that you mention thatcher on a child abuse thread.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
Click to expand...


Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
Click to expand...


All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, going to get some breakfast now, if that's alright with you, oh great "Superior Thinker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you acknowledge that Progressivism has warped your thinking. Now do something about it and start thinking clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, it was thinking clearly that made me left-wing and "progressive" as you put it. If "conservatives" had had their way, we'd all still be sitting in caves wondering where our next meal was coming from. "Progressive," the clue is in the name. "Progressives" got down from the trees, left the caves, learned to farm and build; created more equal societies and developed technologies that benefited humanity, "progressives" landed a human being on the moon. Hey, no need to thank us, you just carry on with your "superior thinking".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Progressive" is a label brought on by liberals out of their humiliation in the Reagan/Thatcher years. It's meaning in practical terms is very much like that of "Democratic Socialsim", because we just know it's new and improved and won't bring us the "progressive" Stalins, Pol Pots and Maos  of yesteryear.
> 
> You're pretty simple, even for a chav.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd that you mention thatcher on a child abuse thread.
Click to expand...

Muslim child abuse thread. Wanna see a picture of Carter's wife with fag child-killer John Wayne Gacy?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
Click to expand...

No. Ive taken the trouble to outline some of the issues involved, put it in a historical context and even suggested a few remedies.
But you just want to "discuss" it in a very narrow way by focusing on one set of perps. You dont seem to have any curiosity about perps who arent brown. That is because you are a racist.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Ive taken the trouble to outline some of the issues involved, put it in a historical context and even suggested a few remedies.
> But you just want to "discuss" it in a very narrow way by focusing on one set of perps. You dont seem to have any curiosity about perps who arent brown. That is because you are a racist.
Click to expand...


Muslim isn't a race and you're doing exactly what the OP says is a major problem. Scream you're racist if you question muslim rape gangs.

In other words you're proving the point 


Side note: Lucy is not Sue's sock, syntax and mannerisms are too different. That's just deflection


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Ive taken the trouble to outline some of the issues involved, put it in a historical context and even suggested a few remedies.
> But you just want to "discuss" it in a very narrow way by focusing on one set of perps. You dont seem to have any curiosity about perps who arent brown. That is because you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim isn't a race and you're doing exactly what the OP says is a major problem. Scream you're racist if you question muslim rape gangs.
> 
> In other words you're proving the point
> 
> 
> Side note: Lucy is not Sue's sock, syntax and mannerisms are too different. That's just deflection
Click to expand...

Im not screaming at all. Ive given a decent assessment of the situation including some personal knowledge. But you have no interest in discussing this. 
What part off my post do you disagree with ? Lets discuss that . You set up a thread for it after all.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Ive taken the trouble to outline some of the issues involved, put it in a historical context and even suggested a few remedies.
> But you just want to "discuss" it in a very narrow way by focusing on one set of perps. You dont seem to have any curiosity about perps who arent brown. That is because you are a racist.
Click to expand...


That's just a filthy lie, and you only accuse because you have no arguments. We know this.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .




 The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out to me please where I have ever supported Muslim pedophiles and or child rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
Click to expand...


Good afternoon, Tommy! Great post! Mayhew's report about the Victorian era is really interesting. My father loved who-done-it's, and brought home many library books, including the Jack the Ripper ongoing mystery. One of the things that I was most taken with is that London is those days was mostly white, but the divide was so great between rich and poor whites, with the (mostly protestant) clergy advising that prosperity basically meant that the individual met with God's approval, and the poor were poor because of God's displeasure. Send them all to the workhouse where they can earn their porridge!

Things don't change much. There are still dysfunctional families, as well as tragedies, that produce uncared-for kids who are the most vulnerable to predators, and you are right, the higher up the food chain, the less likely the perps will be punished.

It's funny, though, that this thread suddenly jumped from "all of those nasty Muslim child-rapers" to "let's dump on Britain," in general.


----------



## Lysistrata

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
Click to expand...


How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel good about yourself. The rest of us "inferior thinkers" will realise I was taking the piss out of you by demonstrating that your "superior" comment could be very easily turned round against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on, not one and you know it, because you pretend to be "progressive" but defend the most un-progressive, backward religion the world over because they have brown skin, eat cool food, wear interesting clothing and sound different when they talk. It's like you're all middle school girls blinded by the Cool New Kids in town. It's just that sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.
> 
> _Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
Click to expand...

Actually the "othering" is your making this about Muslims not child sex trafficking.

I think you will find the police got stung badly over this and will no longer let ethnicity prevent them from policing.  I think we can all agree that is a good thing, unless you are hoping for violent retribution on Britain's Muslim population?


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
Click to expand...

Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
Click to expand...


It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.

How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

SweetSue92 said:


> That's just a filthy lie, and you only accuse because you have no arguments. We know this.


\

All of the child rape defenders are liars. It's what they do.

They have been trained to defend all things Islamic and so launch into defense regarding the epidemic of Muslim men raping thousands of children. They then immediately turn around and lie in denial that this is what they have just done.

It's a game all of the Islamic child rape defenders play.


----------



## Lysistrata

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
Click to expand...


Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.

The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.

You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.

Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
Click to expand...


Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.

Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc 

Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
Click to expand...

It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:

Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness

A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."

Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
Click to expand...

Of course you did .You did so through the use of the "funny" response.

You are DEFINETLY defending the Islamic rape gangs.  You and several others here.


----------



## Meathead

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did .You did so through the use of the "funny" response.
> 
> You are DEFINETLY defending the Islamic rape gangs.  You and several others here.
Click to expand...

They, like the Rotherham police, are more concerned with being politically correct than the lives of those girls. They don't give a rat's ass about them.

Disgusting!!!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
Click to expand...

Yep. They are actively facilitating the rape of children and doing so quite intentionally.

If They can cause enough fuss in response to those who object, they hope to intimidate good people into silence so the rapes can continue without objection .


----------



## Lysistrata

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did .You did so through the use of the "funny" response.
> 
> You are DEFINETLY defending the Islamic rape gangs.  You and several others here.
Click to expand...


You are an outright liar, and a sick one. Dumbass. You are just putting words in someone else's mouth that they never said in the first place. Try thinking for a change.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did .You did so through the use of the "funny" response.
> 
> You are DEFINETLY defending the Islamic rape gangs.  You and several others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an outright liar, and a sick one. Dumbass. You are just putting words in someone else's mouth that they never said in the first place. Try thinking for a change.
Click to expand...

You may be even more of a low-lfe than those Pakis.


----------



## ph3iron

JGalt said:


> Brits don't mind their children being raped by Muzzies. It's all part of their "diversity program" to bring some "color" into the country.


Kids are not raped here by white rubes?
I must have missed it


----------



## ph3iron

Meathead said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did .You did so through the use of the "funny" response.
> 
> You are DEFINETLY defending the Islamic rape gangs.  You and several others here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They, like the Rotherham police, are more concerned with being politically correct than the lives of those girls. They don't give a rat's ass about them.
> 
> Disgusting!!!
Click to expand...

Says our fat boy who brags about grabbing pussy?
Says his Vietnam sacrifice was not getting a STD after his dad's doc got  him 5 deferments?
Terrific role model for white rubes.
You think there are not rape gangs here?


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
Click to expand...


So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.


----------



## ph3iron

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
Click to expand...


I hear there were also Irish involved
What is the ratio of kids abused to kids?
0.01 %?
Less than here I'll bet.
Why don't you watch a bit of local tv?
I'd be more worried about the country I live in 
Rotherham is an old story


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
Click to expand...

I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism. 

I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.

I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.

You know, that kinda thing.


----------



## ph3iron

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
Click to expand...

Are you not worried about your fat boy leader who brags about grabbing pussy, snook into teenage girls dressing rooms, dragged his wife by the hair before raping her?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ph3iron said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you not worried about your fat boy leader who brags about grabbing pussy, snook into teenage girls dressing rooms, dragged his wife by the hair before raping her?
Click to expand...


Off topic. The thread is about child rape in the UK. 

Want to discuss Trump start your own thread


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
Click to expand...


But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else. 
I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means. 
Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
Click to expand...

So then put the welfare of these girls over your inexplicable affiinity for ther rapists. But I understand you doctrine of political correctness is monllithic and does not allow such nuance, even where it concerns children, ... well white ones, espspecially when the prepatrators belong to one of its protected groups


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then put the welfare of these girls over your inexplicable affiinity for ther rapists. But I understand you doctrine of political correctness is monllithic and does not allow such nuance, even where it concerns children, ... well white ones, espspecially when the prepatrator belong to one of its protected groups
Click to expand...

You keep repeating this "inexplicable affinity" rubbish. I'm not going to explain anymore that we protect the innocent, regardless of religion, capture and jail the guilty, and tend to the victims. This bizarre notion that anyone protects or defends rapists is pure nonsense.
You have babbled incessantly without offering any suggestions as to how British and Americans can do this any better.
I see that reading comprehension is not your forte.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
Click to expand...


The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.

 These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ph3iron said:


> Are you not worried about your fat boy leader who brags about grabbing pussy, snook into teenage girls dressing rooms, dragged his wife by the hair before raping her?




Snook?


----------



## boedicca

Vagabond63 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
Click to expand...



You're not very bright.

The rapes are real, as are the Muslim rapists.

Grooming for rape: Twenty men convicted of  sexually abusing young girls in Britain


----------



## Dogmaphobe

boedicca said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright.
> 
> The rapes are real, as are the Muslim rapists.
> 
> Grooming for rape: Twenty men convicted of  sexually abusing young girls in Britain
Click to expand...


 Can you just imagine the outrage if it were groups of white men raping thousand of Muslim girls in really violent ways and laughing about it by calling them "easy meat" since they were Muslims?

These child rape facilitators would be all over that one like shit on stink!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The crazy Liberals defend the Islamic pedorapist.
They believe that they are the victims of prejudice.
They think that the normal humans are bigots for complaining about the "grooming gangs".
*


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then put the welfare of these girls over your inexplicable affiinity for ther rapists. But I understand you doctrine of political correctness is monllithic and does not allow such nuance, even where it concerns children, ... well white ones, espspecially when the prepatrator belong to one of its protected groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating this "inexplicable affinity" rubbish. I'm not going to explain anymore that we protect the innocent, regardless of religion, capture and jail the guilty, and tend to the victims. This bizarre notion that anyone protects or defends rapists is pure nonsense.
> You have babbled incessantly without offering any suggestions as to how British and Americans can do this any better.
> I see that reading comprehension is not your forte.
Click to expand...

That's the whole fucking point. People like you failed to protect those girls because of their snowflake senstitivities to accsusing the Pakis who raped them.

You people and the Pakis are both disgusting. Your self-righteousness which manifests itself in political correctness is without doubt why these outrages were allowed to carry on for so long.

It's sleazy to the core.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
Click to expand...

They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The crazy Liberals defend the Islamic pedorapist.
> They believe that they are the victims of prejudice.
> They think that the normal humans are bigots for complaining about the "grooming gangs".*




 There low lifes do not defend the rape of children because they are liberal.

They defend the rape of children because they are authoritarian leftists without a liberal bone in their body.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
Click to expand...

You build the biggest straw man I have ever seen.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.




and because they had millions of those like you facilitating the rapists by verbally abusing any who wanted to stop the rapes.


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> 
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then put the welfare of these girls over your inexplicable affiinity for ther rapists. But I understand you doctrine of political correctness is monllithic and does not allow such nuance, even where it concerns children, ... well white ones, espspecially when the prepatrator belong to one of its protected groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating this "inexplicable affinity" rubbish. I'm not going to explain anymore that we protect the innocent, regardless of religion, capture and jail the guilty, and tend to the victims. This bizarre notion that anyone protects or defends rapists is pure nonsense.
> You have babbled incessantly without offering any suggestions as to how British and Americans can do this any better.
> I see that reading comprehension is not your forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the whole fucking point. People like you failed to protect those girls because of their snowflake senstitivities to accsusing the Pakis who raped them.
> 
> You people and the Pakis are both disgusting. Your self-righteousness which manifests itself in political correctness is without doubt why these outrages were allowed to carry on for so long.
> 
> It's sleazy to the core.
Click to expand...


And it was corrected. Shall we now ask about other rapists? You are mixing up religion with rape and continue to do so.
Again, what further is there to be done?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because they had millions of those like you facilitating the rapists by verbally abusing any who wanted to stop the rapes.
Click to expand...

The rapes went on undetected for years.The victims were not believed because they lacked credibility. Its better now. I am not sure how it is my fault. I am as guilty as you are.
Less so in that I condemn shite like yaxley who would see these people go free.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then put the welfare of these girls over your inexplicable affiinity for ther rapists. But I understand you doctrine of political correctness is monllithic and does not allow such nuance, even where it concerns children, ... well white ones, espspecially when the prepatrator belong to one of its protected groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating this "inexplicable affinity" rubbish. I'm not going to explain anymore that we protect the innocent, regardless of religion, capture and jail the guilty, and tend to the victims. This bizarre notion that anyone protects or defends rapists is pure nonsense.
> You have babbled incessantly without offering any suggestions as to how British and Americans can do this any better.
> I see that reading comprehension is not your forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the whole fucking point. People like you failed to protect those girls because of their snowflake senstitivities to accsusing the Pakis who raped them.
> 
> You people and the Pakis are both disgusting. Your self-righteousness which manifests itself in political correctness is without doubt why these outrages were allowed to carry on for so long.
> 
> It's sleazy to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it was corrected. Shall we now ask about other rapists? You are mixing up religion with rape and continue to do so.
> Again, what further is there to be done?
Click to expand...

They have no answers to any reasonable questions. They just want to scapegoat Muslims.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
Click to expand...


I on a different thread post about a variety of Charity organisations that deal with Child Trafficking I support and give assistance to and some weeks ago we had a Satellite link conference with Lahore, Pakistan and also Bombay, India this about very young boys and girls being sold for moneys to degenerate wastes of human skin this could be sold to any nation America, Bulgaria, France, Scotland, England etc we discuss how this can be reduced and the Child Traffickers and the degenerate wastes of human skin can be apprehended and this we work with both Europol and Interpol as partners in this mission. I post this to illustrate now from my experience which I did NOT have before getting involved with these two Charity organisations one in Pakistan and one in India I did not have the experience that peoples in Pakistan and India are as disgusted and concerned as we in Western nations are at the horrific abuse of young boys and girls and I was given another example of that in Pakistan a young girl age eight years in age was raped by a POS and her father and brothers knew who it was and they got him and beat him and burn him alive which is the only thing that paedophiles deserve burning alive they deserve this execution.

As a parent, as an adult it is our duty to protect ALL children from paedophiles and this without what skin colour or what religion they are.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online

Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.



There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.

The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:

United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because they had millions of those like you facilitating the rapists by verbally abusing any who wanted to stop the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rapes went on undetected for years.The victims were not believed because they lacked credibility. Its better now. I am not sure how it is my fault. I am as guilty as you are.
> Less so in that I condemn shite like yaxley who would see these people go free.
Click to expand...

You are lying

People knew about the rapes, but those like you made life hell for anybody who wanted to do something about them


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tommy Tainant said:


> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.



Unlike you we get outraged over any child being abused....think hard, Tubby


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you we get outraged over any child being abused....think hard, Tubby
Click to expand...


Sassy my responses in this thread, I think that paedophilia and sex abuse being so heinous it is important in my opinion not to single one group of POS out because doing so I think puts the cover over ALL the other POS who are doing the same thing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you we get outraged over any child being abused....think hard, Tubby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sassy my responses in this thread, I think that paedophilia and sex abuse being so heinous it is important in my opinion not to single one group of POS out because doing so I think puts the cover over ALL the other POS who are doing the same thing.
Click to expand...


I know the damage it causes a child, it's life long and I'll tolerate nobody abusing children like that. I also will not tolerate anyone giving anyone a pass on it. Nope not happening


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you we get outraged over any child being abused....think hard, Tubby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sassy my responses in this thread, I think that paedophilia and sex abuse being so heinous it is important in my opinion not to single one group of POS out because doing so I think puts the cover over ALL the other POS who are doing the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the damage it causes a child, it's life long and I'll tolerate nobody abusing children like that. I also will not tolerate anyone giving anyone a pass on it. Nope not happening
Click to expand...


You know I agree with you, many children who are sexually abused when adults their lives are ruined on every level the percentage is very high for drug and alcohol abuse and also for suicides. This is also why I think paedophiles should be executed, that they should be taken out and shot.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you we get outraged over any child being abused....think hard, Tubby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sassy my responses in this thread, I think that paedophilia and sex abuse being so heinous it is important in my opinion not to single one group of POS out because doing so I think puts the cover over ALL the other POS who are doing the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the damage it causes a child, it's life long and I'll tolerate nobody abusing children like that. I also will not tolerate anyone giving anyone a pass on it. Nope not happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I agree with you, many children who are sexually abused when adults their lives are ruined on every level the percentage is very high for drug and alcohol abuse and also for suicides. This is also why I think paedophiles should be executed, that they should be taken out and shot.
Click to expand...


I've said many times, the victim receives a life sentence, the perp should as well...but shooting them works as well


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.
> 
> The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:
> 
> United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Gary Speed had everything and yet he killed himself. Nobody knows why. Bennell, and others, were allowed to operate for years. The sport was not equipped and slow to react.I suspect that every organisation that dealt with kids will have a story to tell. These pervs are everywhere.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, going to get some breakfast now, if that's alright with you, oh great "Superior Thinker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you acknowledge that Progressivism has warped your thinking. Now do something about it and start thinking clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, it was thinking clearly that made me left-wing and "progressive" as you put it. If "conservatives" had had their way, we'd all still be sitting in caves wondering where our next meal was coming from. "Progressive," the clue is in the name. "Progressives" got down from the trees, left the caves, learned to farm and build; created more equal societies and developed technologies that benefited humanity, "progressives" landed a human being on the moon. Hey, no need to thank us, you just carry on with your "superior thinking".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Progressive" is a label brought on by liberals out of their humiliation in the Reagan/Thatcher years. It's meaning in practical terms is very much like that of "Democratic Socialsim", because we just know it's new and improved and won't bring us the "progressive" Stalins, Pol Pots and Maos  of yesteryear.
> 
> You're pretty simple, even for a chav.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd that you mention thatcher on a child abuse thread.
Click to expand...


I do not know if Margaret Thatcher knew about Jimmy Savile, what I do know is that Jimmy Savile for example with ZERO Psychology Degree and ZERO experience of working with Psychologically disturbed peoples was given a TOP office and a KEY to Broadmoor Hospital and with that again access to very vulnerable and disturbed individuals and that some staff who DID complain about his sinister behaviour were then removed from their positions and the man who give Jimmy Savile this TOP position and a KEY to Broadmoor Hospital was the British Home Secretary Leon Brittain who himself is suspected of being a paedophile like Jimmy Savile:

Jimmy Savile sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia

Operation Yewtree - Wikipedia

Broadmoor Hospital - Wikipedia

The Paedophile Ring Dossier compile by Geoffrey Dickens MP was given to the British Home Office and was disappeared Geoffrey Dickens MP personally hand his Paedophile Ring Dossier to British Home Secretary Leon Brittain and it was not seen again:

Westminster paedophile dossier - Wikipedia

Geoffrey Dickens - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.
> 
> The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:
> 
> United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gary Speed had everything and yet he killed himself. Nobody knows why. Bennell, and others, were allowed to operate for years. The sport was not equipped and slow to react.I suspect that every organisation that dealt with kids will have a story to tell. These pervs are everywhere.
Click to expand...


Gary Speed a great footballer and a GREAT football manager and he destroyed himself when he was at the very top, there were very dark hidden demons in his mind, he remain silent about what occur, two other footballers who were abused by Barry Bennell also committed suicide. I think many organisations do not want the scandal of that sexual abuse was and/or is happening and so they put their head in the sand and hope it will go away and doing this make them the Enablers and as guilty as the sexual abusers.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I despise thatcher but I doubt that she knew all of it. Saville,Rolf and Stuart Hall benefited from an environment where folk didnt believe this sort of thing happened.
Not too sure about the Brittain thing either. There were a lot of allegations about him.Ted Heath and others. None actually stood up. Not saying they were innocent but they havent been proven guilty. Yet.


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc
> 
> Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.
Click to expand...

Do they really?  Has anyone done an unbiased research on it?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc
> 
> Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they really?  Has anyone done an unbiased research on it?
Click to expand...


I know it's an issue in Germany, I converse with a couple of Army wives from there, that's about as unbiased as I can get. Tilly and Lucy would know


----------



## Dogmaphobe

SassyIrishLass said:


> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> .




Rape had been integral to Islam since its rapist in chief invented it.

Qur'an, Hadith and Scholars:Rape - WikiIslam

The head rapist, himself, instructed his warriors to rape the women in the lands they invaded.  The Muslim rapists responsible for the enormous spike in rapes throughout Europe are acting in accordance.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape had been integral to Islam since its rapist in chief invented it.
> 
> Qur'an, Hadith and Scholars:Rape - WikiIslam
> 
> The head rapist, himself, instructed his warriors to rape the women in the lands they invaded.  The Muslim rapists responsible for the enormous spike in rapes throughout Europe are acting in accordance.
Click to expand...


I think we all would agree that Prophet Muhammad was a paedophile, who decide that he was not if they could elaborate how a man who is married to and has sex with an 8 year old in age is NOT a paedophile then this would be good to read an elaboration.

Also IF they would NOT please deflect and do the but but but WHAT about Mormons or but but but WHAT about Aretha Franklin who had her first baby Clarence when aged 12 years in age and so would remain on the topic in this situation of Islam, Prophet Muhammad and Aisha he marry her when he was in age 51 years in age and she was 6 years in age and he had sex with her first when he was 53 years in age and she was 8 years in age.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc
> 
> Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they really?  Has anyone done an unbiased research on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's an issue in Germany, I converse with a couple of Army wives from there, that's about as unbiased as I can get. Tilly and Lucy would know
Click to expand...


Tilly has not posted for some time, getting worried that she is okay I hope she is just busy with whatever.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc
> 
> Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they really?  Has anyone done an unbiased research on it?
Click to expand...


The situation is that in Orthodox Islam there is a culture of it not being a problem to have sex with girls under 10 years in age, I add also to have sex with boys under 10 years in age, this because of how the Prophet Muhammad conducted his own personal life and the wish to emulate that to please the Prophet Muhammad and so with this then occur the Importing of that type of culture into Western nations where that type of thing in general is NOT acceptable, it's the same with the whole Honour Killing culture and the heinous situation of Female Genital Mutilation which also is getting Imported and to deny this Coyote is I think ignorant and not helping the situation of girls who are in that horrific and abusive viscious circle.

We CANNOT say that ZERO of this is a problem and/or who cares because X also do that type of thing because in many situations NO other group of people do THAT type of thing, it is in general NOT acceptable to Non-Muslims to have sex with girls and boys under the age of 10 years in age, it is NOT acceptable to do Honour Killings, it is NOT acceptable to do Female Genital Mutilation and I add it is NOT acceptable in the majority of Western Civilisation to tell women they have to cover the head and body with tent like clothing and be subservient to ALL men and Coyote do NOT mention Nuns please I comment this because the previous time we had this discussion and I mention in Islam the women having to cover the head and body with tent like clothing you said oh well but but but WHAT ABOUT NUNS AND THEIR CLOTHING?


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
Click to expand...

That isnt what he said.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
Click to expand...

And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?  

It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I on a different thread post about a variety of Charity organisations that deal with Child Trafficking I support and give assistance to and some weeks ago we had a Satellite link conference with Lahore, Pakistan and also Bombay, India this about very young boys and girls being sold for moneys to degenerate wastes of human skin this could be sold to any nation America, Bulgaria, France, Scotland, England etc we discuss how this can be reduced and the Child Traffickers and the degenerate wastes of human skin can be apprehended and this we work with both Europol and Interpol as partners in this mission. I post this to illustrate now from my experience which I did NOT have before getting involved with these two Charity organisations one in Pakistan and one in India I did not have the experience that peoples in Pakistan and India are as disgusted and concerned as we in Western nations are at the horrific abuse of young boys and girls and I was given another example of that in Pakistan a young girl age eight years in age was raped by a POS and her father and brothers knew who it was and they got him and beat him and burn him alive which is the only thing that paedophiles deserve burning alive they deserve this execution.
> 
> As a parent, as an adult it is our duty to protect ALL children from paedophiles and this without what skin colour or what religion they are.
Click to expand...

Child trafficking is s horrific problem all over the world and among war torn and unstable countries it is the worst.  I think we can all agree that it needs to end, along with child marriages as well.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.
> 
> The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:
> 
> United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


That sounds like the USA gymnastics scandal where hundreds of kids were abused by Nassar.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I on a different thread post about a variety of Charity organisations that deal with Child Trafficking I support and give assistance to and some weeks ago we had a Satellite link conference with Lahore, Pakistan and also Bombay, India this about very young boys and girls being sold for moneys to degenerate wastes of human skin this could be sold to any nation America, Bulgaria, France, Scotland, England etc we discuss how this can be reduced and the Child Traffickers and the degenerate wastes of human skin can be apprehended and this we work with both Europol and Interpol as partners in this mission. I post this to illustrate now from my experience which I did NOT have before getting involved with these two Charity organisations one in Pakistan and one in India I did not have the experience that peoples in Pakistan and India are as disgusted and concerned as we in Western nations are at the horrific abuse of young boys and girls and I was given another example of that in Pakistan a young girl age eight years in age was raped by a POS and her father and brothers knew who it was and they got him and beat him and burn him alive which is the only thing that paedophiles deserve burning alive they deserve this execution.
> 
> As a parent, as an adult it is our duty to protect ALL children from paedophiles and this without what skin colour or what religion they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Child trafficking is s horrific problem all over the world and among war torn and unstable countries it is the worst.  I think we can all agree that it needs to end, along with child marriages as well.
Click to expand...


I agree 100% and I add that the Yazidi girls and women who we have been helping now for 20 months and this include Mr. Lucy without fee giving them counsil and analysis and they have been through horrific abuse they were captured and taken as sex slaves by ISIS in Iraq and this for many many months until very brave peoples rescued them and help them to escape, the Yazidi girls and women we have been helping are such a TOTAL inspiration. We have been helping combined 80 of them there are many many more but they are in other places, but all say the same their now big wish is to return home and we support this because like the Palestinians the Yazidi's have a RIGHT to be at home on the earth that they have been on for thousands of years, the earth of their Ancestors, they are Displaced Peoples but we will help them to return to their home in Iraq but once we are certain it is 100% safe for them, many do NOT trust the Iraqi Government and many fear the return of ISIS and also many others who escape have been in Displaced Peoples Camps now for near four years and also many have no male family to return to as ISIS when they target the Yazidi's take THOUSANDS and THOUSANDS of the male family members and slaughter them and put them in mass graves, a tragic situation on all levels.

The Yazidi's Ancestors go back to Ancient Mesopotamia and that is how long the Yazidi's have been on that earth.

The Yazidi religion is Yazdânism they are Monotheists they believe in a Transcendental God which they refer to as Hâk and that he created this world but put this world in the care of seven Holy Beings which collectively are called Heft Sirr or The Seven Mysteries, the most important of them is Tawûsê Melek aka The Peacock Angel, the other name sometimes given to Tawûsê Melek is Shaytan which to the Islamists is a to much like Shayṭān which in The Qur'an Shayṭān is Satan and THIS is WHY ISIS targeted the Yazidi's because they consider them Devil Worshippers which of course they are NOT. 

The Yazidi's have been subjected to Genocide from ISIS, this below I post for anyone who is not aware about the Yazidi peoples and their history and also the horrific situation they have been subjected to and this from August 2018 it is thought that still more than 3,000 Yazidi women and children are captive with ISIS and/or groups affiliated with ISIS:

Yazidis The Endless Tragedy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.
> 
> The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:
> 
> United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like the USA gymnastics scandal where hundreds of kids were abused by Nassar.
Click to expand...


Was that in recent times or past times? I did not hear about the USA gymnastics happening, I will Google though.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.
> 
> The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:
> 
> United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like the USA gymnastics scandal where hundreds of kids were abused by Nassar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that in recent times or past times? I did not hear about the USA gymnastics happening, I will Google though.
Click to expand...

Recent.

Larry Nasser is a Muslim medical doctor who molested American girls while working as the U.S. gymnastics team doctor.

WATCH: Jewish Gold Medalist Confronts Her Muslim Abuser, Dr. Larry Nassar in Court: ‘The Tables Have Turned’


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.
> 
> The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:
> 
> United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like the USA gymnastics scandal where hundreds of kids were abused by Nassar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that in recent times or past times? I did not hear about the USA gymnastics happening, I will Google though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recent.
> 
> Larry Nasser is a Muslim medical doctor who molested American girls while working as the U.S. gymnastics team doctor.
Click to expand...

Your bigotry is showing.  

Lawrence Gerard ...son of Fred and Mary (real Islamic names huh?) ....taught Sunday school.... 

How MSU doc became suspect in dozens of rapes
Nassar also was a leader in the community, serving as the sports team doctor for Holt Public Schools and *teaching Sunday school at St. Thomas Aquinas Church in East Lansing*.

I think that is a Catholic Church.


----------



## Coyote

O


Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There also in the British football sex grooming rings for many many decades, some also of the footballers sexually abused when in their 30s and 40s then committed suicide, some also think that Gary Speed was a victim of the notorious sex abuser and rapist Barry Bennell and this he not mention in public but it psychologically scar him and this result in his suicide decades later after the sex abuse.
> 
> The football clubs in many situations knew that young football players were being groomed and sexually abused and also raped by coaches and scouts who then went to other football clubs and continue to do the same at those football clubs, this from the 1970s to the 1990s:
> 
> United Kingdom football sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like the USA gymnastics scandal where hundreds of kids were abused by Nassar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that in recent times or past times? I did not hear about the USA gymnastics happening, I will Google though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recent.
> 
> Larry Nasser is a Muslim medical doctor who molested American girls while working as the U.S. gymnastics team doctor.
> 
> WATCH: Jewish Gold Medalist Confronts Her Muslim Abuser, Dr. Larry Nassar in Court: ‘The Tables Have Turned’
Click to expand...

 See you edited your post and added a link.  Problem is the article doesn't support its title claim.  I think you have provided us with an excellent example of deliberate and dishonest demonizing.

Nassar taught Sunday school on a Catholic Church.  He got married in a Catholic ceremony.  Are you seriously going to insist he is Muslim?

Here is what media bias fact check has to say about your source: Jewish Breaking News - Media Bias/Fact Check


----------



## Meathead

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> 
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
Click to expand...

See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.

Disgusting!


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
Click to expand...

Why do you keep making this stuff up?  You are seriously twisted if you think that anyone excuses crimes against kids because of the perp's religious or ethnic background.

If you live in the U.S. and are serious, get started over here to help out victims of gangs, sexual grooming by religious cults and their leaders, perps who encourage and/or engage in child marriage, sickos who chase kids around malls, people who claim on TV that they are "religious" while recommending the chasing of teenagers.

Check out the people who are fleeing the sexual excesses of groups like Quiverfull, that groom kids for sex.

What It Was Like to Grow Up Quiverfull

From the above article:
Later, I got utterly fed up with the churches I'd grown up in because I kept finding out that they'd protected child abusers, rapists, and men who'd beaten their wives, all in the name of redemption stories, "biblical" male headship, and complementarian theology.​
Remember what happened to the kids who grew up in warren jeff's cult, koresh's cult, and those sent to indoctrination centers run by bill gothard:
Where’s Justice For Bill Gothard and IBLP’s Victims?

Try to feel sorry for the children who grow up conditioned for abuse here, and then have to leave, or even run. Don't be so concerned with crimes committed by some Muslims in another country.

BTW: unlike you, I do not believe that all persons who practice the Christian faith should be blamed for this vile behavior.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure comedy gold. Point out to me please where I've defended "the most un-progressive, backward religion the world", although as far as such religions go, which one are you talking about when you refer to "brown people" eating cool food,wearing interesting clothing and sounding different when they talk; what have you got against Hindus and Taoists, or maybe Buddhists now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.
> 
> _Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
Click to expand...


I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep making this stuff up?  You are seriously twisted if you think that anyone excuses crimes against kids because of the perp's religious or ethnic background.
> 
> If you live in the U.S. and are serious, get started over here to help out victims of gangs, sexual grooming by religious cults and their leaders, perps who encourage and/or engage in child marriage, sickos who chase kids around malls, people who claim on TV that they are "religious" while recommending the chasing of teenagers.
> 
> Check out the people who are fleeing the sexual excesses of groups like Quiverfull, that groom kids for sex.
> 
> What It Was Like to Grow Up Quiverfull
> 
> From the above article:
> Later, I got utterly fed up with the churches I'd grown up in because I kept finding out that they'd protected child abusers, rapists, and men who'd beaten their wives, all in the name of redemption stories, "biblical" male headship, and complementarian theology.​
> Remember what happened to the kids who grew up in warren jeff's cult, koresh's cult, and those sent to indoctrination centers run by bill gothard:
> Where’s Justice For Bill Gothard and IBLP’s Victims?
> 
> Try to feel sorry for the children who grow up conditioned for abuse here, and then have to leave, or even run. Don't be so concerned with crimes committed by some Muslims in another country.
> 
> BTW: unlike you, I do not believe that all persons who practice the Christian faith should be blamed for this vile behavior.
Click to expand...

Look, if you want to sacrifice young girls on the alter of political correctness, you're just going to have to bear with what you call slander.

You're just as disgusting as those Pakis.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's start right here, your very first post in the thread. "Othering", of course. And let's get this straight: I'm a superior thinker COMPARED TO YOU because I'm not a brainwashed Prog.
> 
> _Yet more UKIP/Far Right wet dream fantasies based on no real evidence, just media hype. The Muslims are coming! Lock up your daughters, etc. Blame the "other" for your woes, blah blah, next?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
Click to expand...


Is it breaking your brain?

"othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil. 

It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.

Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?


----------



## OldLady

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread. You've been apologising for them; same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
Click to expand...

Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.


----------



## SweetSue92

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
Click to expand...


I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.

If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.

If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that this was not just a "Muslim" issue; that's not "apologising" for anyone or anything, so if you want to discuss child rape in the UK, discuss it in all it's unsavoury aspects including white "Christian" gangs. The problem is not with religion or ethnicity, the problem lies with ignorance and lack of adequate funding and training.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
Click to expand...



What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?


Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?


----------



## Vagabond63

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc
> 
> Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.
Click to expand...

It's really about the refugee problem that started with US and European involvment in destabilising Iraq, Afghanistan and Syria. Before Sassam Hussein was overthrown there was no mass migration into Europe, thanks Yanks, how's that for honesty.


----------



## Vagabond63

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do not consider the violent rape of thousands of children any sort of problem says all a person needs to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
Click to expand...

Don't worry about him, he's more a dogmaphile or alethephobe, or both; generally not worth the bother.


----------



## Meathead

Vagabond63 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc
> 
> Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really about the refugee problem that started with US and European involvment in destabilising Iraq, Afghanistan and Syria. Before Sassam Hussein was overthrown there was no mass migration into Europe, thanks Yanks, how's that for honesty.
Click to expand...

Yeah, all those Muslims, Africans  and Pakis never went to Britain before Bush and Blair invaded Iraq. Besides. we thought you approved of Pakis sexually assaulting children.


----------



## Vagabond63

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get from Vagabond's comment that Britain does not have a "Muslim problem" to the conclusion that he doesn't consider child-rape to be a problem? He never said anything like that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
Click to expand...


No-one is making or has made "excuses" for child rapists, merely pointed out that the "problem" spans all sectors of British society and is not limited to Asians or Muslims, that's the fact of the matter.


----------



## Correll

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one is making or has made "excuses" for child rapists, merely pointed out that the "problem" spans all sectors of British society and is not limited to Asians or Muslims, that's the fact of the matter.
Click to expand...



What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed the rape rings to operate for years, and indeed punished one official that dared speak up on the issue, by sending her to diversity training?


----------



## Meathead

Vagabond63 said:


> No-one is making or has made "excuses" for child rapists, merely pointed out that the "problem" spans all sectors of British society and is not limited to Asians or Muslims, that's the fact of the matter.


"The 'problem'"?!

You're one sick chav.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> No-one is making or has made "excuses" for child rapists, merely pointed out that the "problem" spans all sectors of British society and is not limited to Asians or Muslims, that's the fact of the matter.




Or you can tell the truth, instead.

But, hey, if you want to continue with the sort of conditioned response rhetoric that helps ensure more British children are raped, go for it, Dude.

We all realize that your need to feel virtuous for defending the child rapists is so much more important than the lives of the children being raped.


----------



## Coyote

Meathead said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
Click to expand...

Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> But nobody does make an excuse for child rapists in the name or multi-culturalism or anything else.
> I don't understand your statement that someone is telling you "that not all thugs rape and kill." It's true that not all thugs rape and kill. Some deal drugs, rob people on the street; all kinds of crime. Most of us do refer to these people as "thugs," both in the U.S. and probably in Britain.
> Nobody on either side of the Pond wants anyone's life ruined because of "what is politically incorrect," whatever this actually means.
> Seriously, what are the Brits not doing that they should be doing, in your opinion?
> There has been plenty of news that the U.S. law enforcement and judicial systems are not dealing well with sex crimes against children, teenagers, or adults. I don't think that the British system is any worse off than the U.S. one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
Click to expand...



What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...merely a brainwashed Islamophobe, got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
Click to expand...

Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.

Individuals did these crimes.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if it weren't for the fact it is Muslims raping all these thousands of children, you would not be defending it like you have.
> 
> These Muslims called the children "easy meat", safe in the knowledge that they could rape the children with impunity since there were legions of those just like you ready to protect them.​
> 
> 
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
Click to expand...

I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
Click to expand...



NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Meathead said:


> You're one sick chav.




 The entire way low functioning leftists have been trained to derive pleasure from the rape of children is sick beyond belief.

It all boils down to Pavlovian conditioning. When they defend the rape of children, all their little peeps congratulate them for their "tolerance" and lack of "racism", so they feel good about themselves. The more children that are raped, the better they feel. Conversely, if they dare offer an opinion criticizing the cultural attitudes producing all the massive rape of children, they are condemned roundly by their little peeps and called the same names they call others like "bigot", "Islamophobe" and "racist":. . 

Who is really the phobic individual, though? Is it the one who is telling the truth about the Islamic attitudes producing this unprecedent level of child rape and want to confront those doing it, or the ones rolling on their backs and peeing on their belly in abject fear that they might possibly offend the rapists?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> 
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
Click to expand...


The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.


And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.


Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.




yep.  It's the entire climate of intimidation created to protect the rapists that enables the rapes. People indulge in such verbal abuse that getting to the heart of the problem becomes almost impossible.

It's like a hundred stupid townspeople lambasting that one brave kid who sees the Emperor is actually naked until the kid shuts up about it. 

The status quo is the rape of children brought upon by ideology and cultural misogyny. That status quo must be protected at all costs by those invested in preserving it so they can feel superior for supporting the status quo.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?



Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Rotherham, England, population 110,000 people.   Number of British rape victims (most being children) at the hands of Muslims 1400.

Number of those who are ready to swear up and down that the U.K. has no Muslim problem and who defend the rapists instead of the children involved?      Nearly limitless.


----------



## OldLady

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
Click to expand...

From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
Click to expand...

That was a different paedo ring. The perps were "white christians" so less of a problem.


----------



## OldLady

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is vulnerable kids who are easily preyed upon...they are usually already in fragile family circumstances.  In addition to going after the abusers, there needs to be some way to address the factors that make those kids vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
Click to expand...

Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rotherham, England, population 110,000 people.   Number of British rape victims (most being children) at the hands of Muslims 1400.
> 
> Number of those who are ready to swear up and down that the U.K. has no Muslim problem and who defend the rapists instead of the children involved?      Nearly limitless.



Is Tainant doing moral equivalence again?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vagabond63 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the subject of this thread dumb ass.
> 
> How long have you considered the rape of children a laughing matter, though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go again making stupid and slanderous remarks like that I, or anyone else, finds child-rape "a laughing matter" when none of us has ever said or implied such a thing. Stop lying and being hysterical.
> 
> The subject is "discussing the rape of Britain's children." Read the header. Moreover, when the article beneath speaks of the responsibility of only one religion for the crime, and states that somehow discussion of the crime of child-rape precludes further discussion of racism and Islamophobia, it is legitimate to discuss why these assertions are wrong.
> 
> You are totally in denial of the problem if you seek to pin it all on Muslims, which does two things: (1) fails to distinguish between innocent people who practice Islam, which might incite people against them, and (2) steers attention away from non-Muslim perps so that they can get away with even more crime.
> 
> Nobody is protecting, acting as an apologist for any perp, or pretending that child-rape is not a heinous crime or a "laughing matter," except in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is exacty disgusting attitudes like yours that allowed this scourge to fester for 11 years:
> 
> Why Did British Police Ignore Pakistani Gangs Abusing 1,400 Rotherham Children? Political Correctness
> 
> A story of rampant child abuse—ignored and abetted by the police—is emerging out of the British town of Rotherham. Until now, its scale and scope would have been inconceivable in a civilized country.  Its origins, however, lie in something quite ordinary: what one Labour MP called "not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat."
> 
> Impossible, you will say, that such a thing could happen in Britain. In fact it is only one of over 1,400 cases, all arising during the course of the last fifteen years in the South Yorkshire town of Rotherham, all involving vulnerable girls either in Council care or inadequately protected by their families from gangs of sexual predators. Almost no arrests have been made, no social workers or police officers have been reprimanded, and until recently the matter was dismissed by all those responsible as a matter of no real significance. Increasing public awareness of the problem, however, led to complaints, triggering a series of official reports. The latest report, from Professor Alexis Jay, former chief inspector of social work in Scotland, gives the truth for the first time, in 153 disturbing pages. *One fact stands out above all the horrors detailed in the document, which is that the girl victims were white, and their abusers Pakistani.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you expect the British authorities to do now? The Rotherham Scandal already blew up with repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want people to stop making excuses for child rapists in the name of multi-culturalism.
> 
> I would like to call a thug a thug without some self-righteous slag telling me that not all thugs rape and kill.
> 
> I don't want peoples lives ruined because of somebody's perception of what is politically incorrect.
> 
> You know, that kinda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No-one is making or has made "excuses" for child rapists, merely pointed out that the "problem" spans all sectors of British society and is not limited to Asians or Muslims, that's the fact of the matter.
Click to expand...

If the OP was serious about discussing this issue we would now be talking about deprivation in a post industrial society.


----------



## Lysistrata

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
Click to expand...

These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lysistrata said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do is somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
Click to expand...

They know that they are in the wrong but they dont care.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham, England, population 110,000 people.   Number of British rape victims (most being children) at the hands of Muslims 1400.
> 
> Number of those who are ready to swear up and down that the U.K. has no Muslim problem and who defend the rapists instead of the children involved?      Nearly limitless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Tainant doing moral equivalence again?
Click to expand...


Always.

Any excuse to enable the rapes will do.


----------



## Mindful

The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.

For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.





There you have it, folks -- opposing the right of Muslims to rape thousands of children in violent ways is "hateful", and oldlady is quite ready to submit anybody who objects to a jackbooted attitude adjustment clinic.


…...sheesh, and you sick creatures actually try to claim you are not defending the rape of children.


1400 British children in a town of 110,000 raped in very violent ways. Oldlady wants to send people away for opposing it.


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
Click to expand...



Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.


Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.


And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!





…..and those like the defenders of child rape such as those in this thread.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, folks -- opposing the right of Muslims to rape thousands of children in violent ways is "hateful", and oldlady is quite ready to submit anybody who objects to a jackbooted attitude adjustment clinic.
> 
> 
> …...sheesh, and you sick creatures actually try to claim you are not defending the rape of children.
> 
> 
> 1400 British children in a town of 110,000 raped in very violent ways. Oldlady wants to send people away for opposing it.
Click to expand...


It went on for years. And still is, in various areas.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
Click to expand...

You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> It went on for years. And still is, in various areas.



Yep, it's just the same old same old.

Instead of learning something from the Rotherham cases, these sick leftists have just intensified their efforts to ensure they continue.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
Click to expand...



Fallacious argument.

White non Muslim men would have been in jail long ago.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacious argument.
> 
> White non Muslim men would have been in jail long ago.
Click to expand...

No. I have shown you on this very thread that this is nonsense. Google "Lost in Care" and read it. I have. The very same issues came up. The victims lacked credibility and were not believed. Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> 
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
Click to expand...

The police failed. Period. 

Exactly what do you expect to happen ?  Mass roundup of the Muslim community in the name of anti-political correctness?  Are you going to round up the pedo Catholics too while your at or do they enjoy a protected status in your world cause its a muzzie problem?  Hiw about those (which is really most of them regardless of ethnicity or faith) who regard human flesh as a commodity to be bought and sold and brutalized?  And how is defining it as a muzzie problem going get at the MP's and celeberities protected by money and priveledge who are purchasing this "commodity"?

 Or...maybe...we should defining as a social problem.  *Yes, political correctness and fear of being labeled racist absolutely led to a huge FAIL here*.  But so did severe budget cuts that impacted not only policing but community programs that might have identified vulnerable kids and helped them BEFORE they were victimized.

But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs. 

Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?




What part of 1400 British children raped by Muslims out of a population of 110 thousand do you not understand?


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacious argument.
> 
> White non Muslim men would have been in jail long ago.
Click to expand...

But they arent.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacious argument.
> 
> White non Muslim men would have been in jail long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I have shown you on this very thread that this is nonsense. Google "Lost in Care" and read it. I have. The very same issues came up. The victims lacked credibility and were not believed. Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
Click to expand...


Two separate issues. 

People in Britain are scared stiff of offending Muslims.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
Click to expand...

That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacious argument.
> 
> White non Muslim men would have been in jail long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I have shown you on this very thread that this is nonsense. Google "Lost in Care" and read it. I have. The very same issues came up. The victims lacked credibility and were not believed. Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two separate issues.
> 
> People in Britain are scared stiff of offending Muslims.
Click to expand...

That is not the subject of this thread. I have read your shit and I realise that you are a deeply islamaphobic creature. But the facts do not support your froth. Rape gangs of all types have got away with it. We have failed kids over a century.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 1400 British children raped by Muslims out of a population of 110 thousand do you not understand?
Click to expand...

I have a much better understanding of it than yourself. And I have backed my views up with facts. You are just a frother with a dim grasp of the facts. It is not possible to discuss this issue with somebody so dense.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 1400 British children raped by Muslims out of a population of 110 thousand do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a much better understanding of it than yourself. And I have backed my views up with facts. You are just a frother with a dim grasp of the facts. It is not possible to discuss this issue with somebody so dense.
Click to expand...



yes, Tommy -- we know that you will do all in your power to ensure the rape of children continues.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacious argument.
> 
> White non Muslim men would have been in jail long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I have shown you on this very thread that this is nonsense. Google "Lost in Care" and read it. I have. The very same issues came up. The victims lacked credibility and were not believed. Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two separate issues.
> 
> People in Britain are scared stiff of offending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the subject of this thread. I have read your shit and I realise that you are a deeply islamaphobic creature. But the facts do not support your froth. Rape gangs of all types have got away with it. We have failed kids over a century.
Click to expand...


That's a personal attack/accusation. Not an argument or even a disagreement. Because of your own 'hobby horse'.

You know damn well in Britain, one has to be careful to open one's mouth, these days.

If you'd been paying attention, you would have read that I'd  put the onus of responsibility and culpability on the local authority.

It took the courage and integrity of a policewoman to believe those victims, and expose the whole sordid episode. She resigned shortly afterwards. You know this too.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
Click to expand...


When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.

If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
Click to expand...

Your American friends may be talking out of ignorance or may be projecting American issues on to this. I dont know. I do know that in the UK this issue has been seized on by the worst kind of racist trash. It is not possible to discuss child protection because of it. Paedos of all sorts are at work all over the world but only one group rate censure. That tells you who is racist.

We know yaxley is one of the big gobs on this and he is racist trash of long standing. BNP/EDL and all the other racist groups. 

Start a thread about a white rape gang in the UK and see what reaction you get.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 1400 British children raped by Muslims out of a population of 110 thousand do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a much better understanding of it than yourself. And I have backed my views up with facts. You are just a frother with a dim grasp of the facts. It is not possible to discuss this issue with somebody so dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Tommy -- we know that you will do all in your power to ensure the rape of children continues.
Click to expand...

This is the standard response when you have nothing of value to add. I have actually suggested some solutions. You just want to abuse your betters.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> .
> This is the standard response when you have nothing of value to add. I have actually suggested some solutions. You just want to abuse your betters.




That is exactly the problem, here.

You think your support for the rape of children at the hands of Muslims makes you "better".  You actually derive a sense of smug satisfaction over the rape of children. 

Healthy people hear about the rape of children and sympathize with the victims. Only an extremely disturbed individual's first inclination is to seek to protect the perps, ESPECIALLY when the perps in question raped 1400 children out of a population of 110000 and did so in some extremely sick and violent ways.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is the standard response when you have nothing of value to add. I have actually suggested some solutions. You just want to abuse your betters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly the problem, here.
> 
> You think your support for the rape of children at the hands of Muslims makes you "better".  You actually derive a sense of smug satisfaction over the rape of children.
> 
> *Healthy people hear about the rape of children and sympathize with the victims*. Only an extremely disturbed individual's first inclination is to seek to protect the perps, ESPECIALLY when the perps in question raped 1400 children out of a population of 110000 and did so in some extremely sick and violent ways.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  So what solutions have *you* proposed?  What ideas have you brought up to identify and protect vulnerable kids before they get victimized?  Where are your demands for better police funding, for increased community policing and programs to address the next generation if victims?  Where is any idea for really helping these kids?  Did Laxley come up ideas, create a movement to address change or is it all just me me me and noise?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!




What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.

Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.

If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
Click to expand...

Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.



Was Milly Dowler the result also of the tabloid News of The World being in trouble and then collapse?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
Click to expand...


To me no difference with Rotherham situation where the authorities knew what was happening and did zero and the Jimmy Saville situation where the authorities also knew and did zero, they also enabled and collaborate.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
Click to expand...

I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children . 

Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.

One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
own countrymen .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were described as easy meat because they were. Vulnerable young girls without any friends. This is not a new phenomena, it has been going on for over a century.
> The fact that you want to pin it all on one group shows that you have zero interest in the issue ,or indeed anything of value to add.
> 
> 
> 
> And no one...not a single one of those pretending to champion these children will ask - how can we prevent this?  How can we identify vulnerable kids and help them before they become "easy meat" for some pervert?
> 
> It goes back to the question.  What is more important...the kids or the ethnicity of the criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
Click to expand...


There are paedophiles in the police, there are also police who have the interest in underage girls so also perhaps they help cover it up because they are of the same persuasion as the grooming gangs, perhaps it was deliberate fail?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Dowler's killer Levi Bellfield 'was part of a Rotherham-style child sex gang | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Here is another one. They wont have heard of Milly Dowler or this monster. If he was a Paki they may get outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Milly Dowler the result also of the tabloid News of The World being in trouble and then collapse?
Click to expand...

Milly Dowler was kidnapped when she was 14 . She was murdered by the paedo who it now seems was part of a ring. The News of the World hacked her phone to read the messages. She was already dead but it gave cruel hope to her parents. The scandal, amongst others,  brought down the paper.  Murdoch was forced to grovel before parliament and it probably cost him the Sky deal. Free speech has its limits. The Dowlers understand what they are.

Milly Dowler killer Levi Bellfield 'was in child sex gang that's still at large'

Milly wasnt a typical victim though. Maybe thats why the case made so much news ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 1400 British children raped by Muslims out of a population of 110 thousand do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a much better understanding of it than yourself. And I have backed my views up with facts. You are just a frother with a dim grasp of the facts. It is not possible to discuss this issue with somebody so dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Tommy -- we know that you will do all in your power to ensure the rape of children continues.
Click to expand...


I think the problem is that there is an Institutionalised head in the sand approach to ALL child sex abuse, this because so many in politics, media, judges, celebrity are having sex with children and/or underage boys and girls and also because the situation is so horrific that many do NOT want to THINK about what is happening because it is that horrific and so with this you then get that child sex abuse continue across many decades and across many levels of a society and it's then all covered up etc. Again I refer to the Jimmy Saville paedophile situation if you read about it I posted a link in this thread.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children .
> 
> Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.
> 
> One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
> own countrymen .
Click to expand...

But muslims are a small part of a problem that is centuries old.  Most victims know their abuser. To follow your "logic" we need to kick out the catholics as well as middle aged men. You are not suggesting that ?

Why not ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children .
> 
> Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.
> 
> One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
> own countrymen .
Click to expand...


The thing is that if they did stop all Muslim immigration and also deported all Muslims out of Britain they still would have a problem with paedophiles and grooming gangs and paedophile rings. I now think it is not a good idea to put paedophiles and underage sex abusers into different compartments eg. Muslim paedophiles are not different from paedophile Priests and are not different from Methodist paedophiles and are not different from Jewish paedophiles etc they are ALL the SAME they are ALL monsters and I think more productive if a society begin to deal with paedophiles as ONE group it does not help I think to seperate these monsters into different groups based on skin colour and religion. This is now my opinion.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children .
> 
> Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.
> 
> One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
> own countrymen .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But muslims are a small part of a problem that is centuries old.  Most victims know their abuser. To follow your "logic" we need to kick out the catholics as well as middle aged men. You are not suggesting that ?
> 
> Why not ?
Click to expand...

Not to mention a portion of "our very own countrymen"...are Muslim....


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children .
> 
> Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.
> 
> One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
> own countrymen .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is that if they did stop all Muslim immigration and also deported all Muslims out of Britain they still would have a problem with paedophiles and grooming gangs and paedophile rings. I now think it is not a good idea to put paedophiles and underage sex abusers into different compartments eg. Muslim paedophiles are not different from paedophile Priests and are not different from Methodist paedophiles and are not different from Jewish paedophiles etc they are ALL the SAME they are ALL monsters and I think more productive if a society begin to deal with paedophiles as ONE group it does not help I think to seperate these monsters into different groups based on skin colour and religion. This is now my opinion.
Click to expand...

I dont know what the solution is...but it has to be holistic.  It has to be able to identify and protect vulnerable children and have stiff penalties to those who buy and sell.  Part of the problem to is many of these gangs cross borders.  Women and children are trafficked from Russia and Eastern European countries, from Libya and Syria where conditions are brutal and largely lawless, and Thailand and Myanmar so stopping these things is rather like fighting a hydra.  One the things I read is human trafficking overall generates a huge amount of money, more so rhan drugs so you can imagine the types of people involved for whom children for sex is nothing more than a financial transaction.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me no difference with Rotherham situation where the authorities knew what was happening and did zero and the Jimmy Saville situation where the authorities also knew and did zero, they also enabled and collaborate.
Click to expand...


That's the whole point. They knew, and did nothing. A conspiracy of silence.

In Savile's case, it was the might of the BBC.


----------



## Mindful

The 7/7 bombers were British born and bred.


----------



## Lysistrata

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
Click to expand...

Why are you so preoccupied by what happens in Britain when you do not respond to what is happening in the United States? Shall we jail or hang the likes of Bill Gothard or the Robertson "Duck" pedos or warren jeffs, or roy moore? Do you have anything to say to "Christian" cult leaders, and their grooming of young girls in "Quiverfull" and other fundie cults, and the "submissive" cult of fundies in "purity" cults right here in the U.S.? As well as cult guys who fight our attempts to stop child marriage?
There are plenty of cults right here in the U.S. who are grooming girls up through teenagers for early sex and sham "marriages" to older cult guys. Evil cult guys who try and prevent girls from growing up, becoming educated, seeing the world, and then deciding whether to marry and to whom.
The "Christian" cult guys here are trying to prevent girls from growing up and seeing the world before making crucial life decisions as to who to marry and how many children to have.
The "Christian" fundies here will not allow their daughters to take a road trip, move away from home and live in a college dorm, backpack across Europe, join the military for a couple of years and see the world, get a job, join a band, meet new people who are not like themselves. In the U.S., the "Christian" cults are only concerned with getting teenagers to spread their legs for older males, and then call this "marriage," when it is a total mockery of marriage.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive commented on the perps several times in my posting. Perhaps you could read it and respond like an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the way back to pg 12 all you have done is cry about how people are attacking Muslims, which is exactly what caused the police not to look into the crimes at Rotter-whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...the OP title is "lets discuss the rape of Britains children".  Then someone made it about Muslims.  As if they are the only responsible group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you read the link in the OP it's about the Muslim problem.
> 
> Interesting thread and about what I figured would happen. Deflect to the Catholic church, scream you're racist, etc etc
> 
> Every faction of people have their pedos and rapists and nobody seems to be disagreeing that harming a child is a horrible wrong but the fact remains Britain/UK has a Muslim rape problem, as do other European countries where they are immigrating to. That's not being Islamaphobic it's being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really about the refugee problem that started with US and European involvment in destabilising Iraq, Afghanistan and Syria. Before Sassam Hussein was overthrown there was no mass migration into Europe, thanks Yanks, how's that for honesty.
Click to expand...


Dandy, let's call the whole thing off and end our alliance. I'd be pleased as punch to be done with Europe entirely, and let you folks foot your own defense. Should be soooo interesting.


----------



## SweetSue92

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it's your problem, not ours. Yours has the cops so afraid to prosecute the "Asians" that the rape rings went on for years and years and years.
> 
> Because of "othering", of course. Don't you dare OTHER the child rapists. Yep. Progressives. What an "evolved" ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
Click to expand...


That's a flagrant lie and you should be ashamed for it. It's a Leftist, Progressive lie too. Quote me in the thread where I said or even implied that I "want to define them in entirety as bad". 

Do it, Coyote, or take it back!


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
Click to expand...


Because the problem in YOUR NATION was the police--the actual law enforcement agencies--were scolded for trying to bring justice to criminals because they were among "favored groups". Be honest about that and deal with the fact that Progressives STILL do that, as witnessed in this very thread!


----------



## SweetSue92

Lysistrata said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
Click to expand...


....while you scapegoat Christians like an absolute fiend.

I won't pick on you too much because I'm convinced you're not entirely well


----------



## SweetSue92

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments fail these vulnerable children, the Social Service departments fail these vulnerable children and have done so for decades, I do not think they give a crap about them and also there is the situation that for decades many politicians for example have been paedophiles and have sexually abused vulnerable children and it's all been covered up along with the organised Paedophile Rings involving politicians, judges, military, police and television personalities etc. Ask Tommy T Tommy Tainant about this bizarro English television and radio personality Jimmy Saville and the crowd he was involved with including politicians and the British Royal Family etc and how EVERYONE knew for FIFTY YEARS that he was a paedophile and ran a Paedophile Ring and only after he died they told the British public and it involved THOUSANDS of vulnerable children from Social Care establishments literally being Pimped to TOP British politicians, Royal Family, judges, Pop Stars, military, police etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children .
> 
> Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.
> 
> One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
> own countrymen .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is that if they did stop all Muslim immigration and also deported all Muslims out of Britain they still would have a problem with paedophiles and grooming gangs and paedophile rings. I now think it is not a good idea to put paedophiles and underage sex abusers into different compartments eg. Muslim paedophiles are not different from paedophile Priests and are not different from Methodist paedophiles and are not different from Jewish paedophiles etc they are ALL the SAME they are ALL monsters and I think more productive if a society begin to deal with paedophiles as ONE group it does not help I think to seperate these monsters into different groups based on skin colour and religion. This is now my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know what the solution is...but it has to be holistic.  It has to be able to identify and protect vulnerable children and have stiff penalties to those who buy and sell.  Part of the problem to is many of these gangs cross borders.  Women and children are trafficked from Russia and Eastern European countries, from Libya and Syria where conditions are brutal and largely lawless, and Thailand and Myanmar so stopping these things is rather like fighting a hydra.  One the things I read is human trafficking overall generates a huge amount of money, more so rhan drugs so you can imagine the types of people involved for whom children for sex is nothing more than a financial transaction.
Click to expand...


*"One the things I read is human trafficking overall generates a huge amount of money, more so rhan drugs so you can imagine the types of people involved for whom children for sex is nothing more than a financial transaction."*

This is why child sex trafficking never can be eradicated this because it is worth many many Billions each year, this in a different same way like the War On Drugs that is a TOTAL failure, Heroin, Cocaine worth many many Billions each year to the Drug Cartels and so with the Child Trafficking Cartels and I do not know how child trafficking you combat in the effective way to eradicate it, also paedophilia has existed for many thousands of years and I regret it always will exist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me no difference with Rotherham situation where the authorities knew what was happening and did zero and the Jimmy Saville situation where the authorities also knew and did zero, they also enabled and collaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the whole point. They knew, and did nothing. A conspiracy of silence.
> 
> In Savile's case, it was the might of the BBC.
Click to expand...


Also I think that Jimmy Saville perhaps blackmailing top peoples at the BBC, also perhaps blackmailing top politicians and police that he knew they were doing things that if public reveal this would destroy their life and career. The situation is that if you have a group and they all are doing something that 99% of society think heinous and if reveal the whole group is then destroyed on ALL levels then this the whole group PROTECTS ALL members of the group this because IF ONE member of that group go under then ALL members of that group also go under.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with most of that although I suspect it has been going on for a lot longer than 50 years. Sir Henry Mayhew did a study of London crime and the poor in the Victorian era. He found that prostitution was the biggest occupation for women apart from service. He identified child prostitutes as a large part of that.
> 
> The victims then were the same victims as now. The poor,the weak, people from dysfunctional homes.
> 
> The major report on all this was "Lost in Care" which was available on line.It focused on abuses in a Wrexham care home, Bryn Estyn, by a group of paedos. It went on for decades and I knew a couple of lads who went there. They are affected to this day.
> 
> The paedos included high ranking police officers, local politicians and supposedly national politicians. The thing is that nobody cared about these kids.They were "bad" kids from "bad" homes and they were sent there to sort the problem. They became easy meat for the predators, not least because they were also their "carers".
> 
> In this instance nobody would believe the kids because they were lying toerags"  . It wasnt until a whistle blower spoke up that the crimes came to light. Many , many cases were tried and there were a lot of low level convictions. Although the feeling locally was that those further up the food chain were never tried.
> 
> There was a witness account in the report where a police inspector visited a youth in the holding cells and buggered him. Nothing was done about it. The lad was not a credible witness, in fact he is in jail now for killing his wife. This officer went on to win substantial damages off Private Eye magazine (google Gordon Angelsea). How did he get access to the cells, what were the officers in charge doing ?
> 
> Move on to the Rotherham type scandals and much of the same problems exist. You have a group of dysfunctional youngsters that nobody cares about. And because of that they arent credible. They live in dysfunctional homes with druggie parent (s) or in shitty council run facilities where they get to run wild.
> 
> They have had a shit life and it looks like it wont get any better. So they meet a young lad who lends a sympathetic ear and tells her things she likes to hear. And there you go. I think there is a belief in the US that these girls were dragged down alley ways at knife point. There was no need for that when 20 fags and a couple of alcopops would do the trick.
> 
> So the problem is still the same as it always was. Protecting the vulnerable from predators.
> 
> Social services are generally overworked and underpaid. We could spend more money there.Better staff and more staff would help a lot.
> 
> Education needs to be looked at.Why do underage girls get pregnant ? Why are their aspirations so low ?
> 
> The predators will always be out there. Its about ensuring that there are no potential victims for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
Click to expand...

Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me no difference with Rotherham situation where the authorities knew what was happening and did zero and the Jimmy Saville situation where the authorities also knew and did zero, they also enabled and collaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the whole point. They knew, and did nothing. A conspiracy of silence.
> 
> In Savile's case, it was the might of the BBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also I think that Jimmy Saville perhaps blackmailing top peoples at the BBC, also perhaps blackmailing top politicians and police that he knew they were doing things that if public reveal this would destroy their life and career. The situation is that if you have a group and they all are doing something that 99% of society think heinous and if reveal the whole group is then destroyed on ALL levels then this the whole group PROTECTS ALL members of the group this because IF ONE member of that group go under then ALL members of that group also go under.
Click to expand...

Im not saying its not possible but more proof is needed. Saville and others operated at a time when awareness of this shit was low.
I was told that Saville was a perv in the late 80s, it was like an underground whisper. But nobody ever had any facts to back it up. I just dont think that thatcher would have put up with it. Remember she hated all minorities so pervs would have had no chance.
Same with Heath.Unmarried bachelor and all that. Easy target. Ive got mates who believe in it 100% and I get stuff sent to me every other day. None of it convinces me though.

Check out the Jeremy Thorpe case for a good idea of what things were like back then.


----------



## Lysistrata

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....while you scapegoat Christians like an absolute fiend.
> 
> I won't pick on you too much because I'm convinced you're not entirely well
Click to expand...




SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....while you scapegoat Christians like an absolute fiend.
> 
> I won't pick on you too much because I'm convinced you're not entirely well
Click to expand...


Please read my posts #249, et seq., including post # 318.  I have repeatedly stated that I do not hold all Christians responsible for the sexual excesses and the efforts of some fundie "Christians" to groom girls for early sex and "marriage" (their version of "marriage" as "spread your legs, obey my penis, and squirt my babies, my penis rules you).

I don't think that you are well, either, considering your support for such early sexual grooming and encouragement that female children are to be kept tied up and denied opportunities to see the world before making life-changing decisions, just so that they can provide flesh to cult men, who are too immature to try and marry a grown woman.

As I said before, why are you so opposed to female young people taking part in road trips, travel, college attendance, attendance at museums, opportunities to meet people from other walks of life, military service, et al. The woman will know when she wishes to be married and that she has met the right man. Why are you not supporting young people's freedom to explore the world before they settled down and instead trying to funnel youth straight from high school to "marriage"?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue with this tragic tale is; the years this scandal  was going on, with full knowledge of the local authorities, who did nothing about it, did not believe the complaints and testimony of the young girls.
> 
> For fear of upsetting the Muslim community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children .
> 
> Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.
> 
> One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
> own countrymen .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is that if they did stop all Muslim immigration and also deported all Muslims out of Britain they still would have a problem with paedophiles and grooming gangs and paedophile rings. I now think it is not a good idea to put paedophiles and underage sex abusers into different compartments eg. Muslim paedophiles are not different from paedophile Priests and are not different from Methodist paedophiles and are not different from Jewish paedophiles etc they are ALL the SAME they are ALL monsters and I think more productive if a society begin to deal with paedophiles as ONE group it does not help I think to seperate these monsters into different groups based on skin colour and religion. This is now my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know what the solution is...but it has to be holistic.  It has to be able to identify and protect vulnerable children and have stiff penalties to those who buy and sell.  Part of the problem to is many of these gangs cross borders.  Women and children are trafficked from Russia and Eastern European countries, from Libya and Syria where conditions are brutal and largely lawless, and Thailand and Myanmar so stopping these things is rather like fighting a hydra.  One the things I read is human trafficking overall generates a huge amount of money, more so rhan drugs so you can imagine the types of people involved for whom children for sex is nothing more than a financial transaction.
Click to expand...


For me to be on topic again in this thread this I refer to the Kincora Boys Home scandal, this in Northern Ireland during the 1960s and 1970s and in the 1980s again the situation that the police and authorities knew the sexual abuse including rape was happening for many decades and this did zero and also again top politicians, judges, military and the police visited the Kincora Boys Home to sexually abuse and rape boys.

What to think of this? I think the logical conclusion is that in Britain at a certain time it was Institutionalised Acceptance of sexual abuse of vulnerable children, of children who were disturbed in the mind and who they considered Trouble Children who did not behave as good children and so nobody wanted them and with this nobody care what happen to them and so they could be used and abused and it all accepted and covered up.

Kincora Boys' Home - Wikipedia

Boy sexually assaulted on first day at Kincora boys' home

The MI5 blackmail of top paedophile politicians:

Inquiry to examine abuse claims at Kincora Boy's Home

Kincora boys' home abuser 'tried to get child to have sex with animal'


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....while you scapegoat Christians like an absolute fiend.
> 
> I won't pick on you too much because I'm convinced you're not entirely well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....while you scapegoat Christians like an absolute fiend.
> 
> I won't pick on you too much because I'm convinced you're not entirely well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please read my posts #249, et seq., including post # 318.  I have repeatedly stated that I do not hold all Christians responsible for the sexual excesses and the efforts of some fundie "Christians" to groom girls for early sex and "marriage" (their version of "marriage" as "spread your legs, obey my penis, and squirt my babies, my penis rules you).
> 
> I don't think that you are well, either, considering your support for such early sexual grooming and encouragement that female children are to be kept tied up and denied opportunities to see the world before making life-changing decisions, just so that they can provide flesh to cult men, who are too immature to try and marry a grown woman.
> 
> As I said before, why are you so opposed to female young people taking part in road trips, travel, college attendance, attendance at museums, opportunities to meet people from other walks of life, military service, et al. The woman will know when she wishes to be married and that she has met the right man. Why are you not supporting young people's freedom to explore the world before they settled down and instead trying to funnel youth straight from high school to "marriage"?
Click to expand...

You are every bit as sleazy as the Paki child rapists inn you defense of them: low life!


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a flagrant lie and you should be ashamed for it. It's a Leftist, Progressive lie too. Quote me in the thread where I said or even implied that I "want to define them in entirety as bad".
> 
> Do it, Coyote, or take it back!
Click to expand...

I am not all sure what you think.  You have one post where you clearly state you wouldnt begin to say all Muslms are pedos yet you go on and on about Muslims.  When TT offers an indepth post breaking the problem down and proposing solutions you respond with " All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?"...so...what am I supposed to infer from this


SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was our mistake, pussy footing around what was considered a taboo subject, guess what, we got them in the end and have learned lessons as a result. One very important lesson we learned is that we shouldn't demonise a whole group because of the actions of a tiny minority within that group, but treat everyone equally, without fear or favour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a flagrant lie and you should be ashamed for it. It's a Leftist, Progressive lie too. Quote me in the thread where I said or even implied that I "want to define them in entirety as bad".
> 
> Do it, Coyote, or take it back!
Click to expand...

I searched for your posts and "muslim"...and they all seem to be trashing muslims so you do in practice seem to be defining them as bad.


----------



## Coyote

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....while you scapegoat Christians like an absolute fiend.
> 
> I won't pick on you too much because I'm convinced you're not entirely well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but Muslims also get assigned BAD attributes they also do not deserve, and I'm not tap dancing around anything; my worldview is clear in that all perpetrators should be pursued with equal vigour, regardless of religion or ethnicity. What part of that are you having a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that they do not understand what is going on and keep pushing the ridiculous view that anyone who does not want to scapegoat all people of the same faith like they do somehow constitutes defending the rapists and not caring for the victims, when we basically are defending the innocent people of that faith from a sleazy attempt to generate religious strife for whatever their purpose is. They will never acknowledge the fault in their logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....while you scapegoat Christians like an absolute fiend.
> 
> I won't pick on you too much because I'm convinced you're not entirely well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please read my posts #249, et seq., including post # 318.  I have repeatedly stated that I do not hold all Christians responsible for the sexual excesses and the efforts of some fundie "Christians" to groom girls for early sex and "marriage" (their version of "marriage" as "spread your legs, obey my penis, and squirt my babies, my penis rules you).
> 
> I don't think that you are well, either, considering your support for such early sexual grooming and encouragement that female children are to be kept tied up and denied opportunities to see the world before making life-changing decisions, just so that they can provide flesh to cult men, who are too immature to try and marry a grown woman.
> 
> As I said before, why are you so opposed to female young people taking part in road trips, travel, college attendance, attendance at museums, opportunities to meet people from other walks of life, military service, et al. The woman will know when she wishes to be married and that she has met the right man. Why are you not supporting young people's freedom to explore the world before they settled down and instead trying to funnel youth straight from high school to "marriage"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are every bit as sleazy as the Paki child rapists inn you defense of them: low life!
Click to expand...

Where has she defended them?  Oh wait.  She hasnt.  Carry on with the trainwreck


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The thing is that if they did stop all Muslim immigration and also deported all Muslims out of Britain they still would have a problem with paedophiles and grooming gangs and paedophile rings. I now think it is not a good idea to put paedophiles and underage sex abusers into different compartments eg. Muslim paedophiles are not different from paedophile Priests and are not different from Methodist paedophiles and are not different from Jewish paedophiles etc they are ALL the SAME they are ALL monsters and I think more productive if a society begin to deal with paedophiles as ONE group it does not help I think to seperate these monsters into different groups based on skin colour and religion. This is now my opinion.




Who are you, what happened to Lucy, and how were you able to hack her account?

 As far as you repeating the platitude you have been taught recently about "all the same" (which is the familiar call among all Islamopopligists), let me point out a few differences:

Typical pedophiles act alone. The Muslim rape gangs acted in concert.

Typical pedophiles select children from their own community. Muslim racists are not selecting children from their community, they are selecting Kaffir girls. THEY are the disgusting racists here. 

Typical pedophiles are not motivated by culture or ideology. These Muslims follow a doctrine that instructs them to rape those of the lands they invade.

Typical pedophiles do not indulge in gang rape. These Muslims are not only indulging in gang rape of the Kaffir girls, but doing so in some especially violent ways.

Typical pedophiles are reviled. As several people here have shown so very clearly, these Muslim pedophiles receive much support.

There has never been a case where typical pedophiles have accounted for a victim list of 1400 out of a population of 110000. Nothing even REMOTELY close. Muslims in Rotherham alone, racked up more victims in just Rotherham than all the non Muslim cases in the whole of the U.K.

In cases where non Muslim pedophiles are protected (such as Catholic Priests), the perps are part of the system that protects them. In the case of the Muslims, they were protected because they were considered the other. We are talking political correctness instead of an old boy network.

Typical Pedophiles do not rape in order to intimidate a wider audience. Rape is part and parcel of the Muslim drive to dominate. It has been a tool in the Islamization process for 1400 years.

 Why people indulge in this "it's all the same": nonsense is beyond me. THis is a very recent phenomenon with you, and it is almost like you have been trained by somebody else to say it. The truth of the matter, however, is that in terms of motivation and sheer magnitude, there is almost NOTHING similar between the THOUSANDS of children Muslims are raping in the U.K. and anything Britain has experienced before.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Meathead said:


> You are every bit as sleazy as the Paki child rapists inn you defense of them: low life!




In their world, the choice is clear -- either join them in supporting the violent rape of children or be accused of being racist.  There is no alternative.

 Prepare for them to turn around and immediately deny they have just supported child rape after offering that particular choice, as well. They all do it.

What is especially arch is their inversion of the meaning of racist. Here, a group that follows a supremacist ideology chooses the children of another race to rape most violently, and instead of calling out the actual racists involved, these child rape supporers JOIN them.

It is beyond sick in the head.


----------



## Coyote

Some notorious child sex trafficking rings involving gangs and large numbers of victims...but are not Muslim.  I guess Muslim child rapers are no different then non-muslim child rapers.  They are all beyond the pale. They all collect, groom, and brutalize children who's services they pimp to pedos.


Massive online pedophile ring busted by cops

84 children rescued, 120 human traffickers arrested across U.S., FBI says

Colombian authorities bust child sex trafficking ring in tourist city | Reuters

123 missing children found in Michigan during sex trafficking operation

Colombian authorities bust child sex trafficking ring in tourist city | Reuters

FBI busts nationwide child sex trafficking ring; 120 arrested, 84 kids rescued
This one is particularly horrific, the youngest victim was a 3 month old baby.

Sex-trafficking sting rescues nearly 160 children, authorities say


It is dismaying how common this seems to be once you look for it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that if they did stop all Muslim immigration and also deported all Muslims out of Britain they still would have a problem with paedophiles and grooming gangs and paedophile rings. I now think it is not a good idea to put paedophiles and underage sex abusers into different compartments eg. Muslim paedophiles are not different from paedophile Priests and are not different from Methodist paedophiles and are not different from Jewish paedophiles etc they are ALL the SAME they are ALL monsters and I think more productive if a society begin to deal with paedophiles as ONE group it does not help I think to seperate these monsters into different groups based on skin colour and religion. This is now my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you, what happened to Lucy, and how were you able to hack her account?
> 
> As far as you repeating the platitude you have been taught recently about "all the same" (which is the familiar call among all Islamopopligists), let me point out a few differences:
> 
> Typical pedophiles act alone. The Muslim rape gangs acted in concert.
> 
> Typical pedophiles select children from their own community. Muslim racists are not selecting children from their community, they are selecting Kaffir girls. THEY are the disgusting racists here.
> 
> Typical pedophiles are not motivated by culture or ideology. These Muslims follow a doctrine that instructs them to rape those of the lands they invade.
> 
> Typical pedophiles do not indulge in gang rape. These Muslims are not only indulging in gang rape of the Kaffir girls, but doing so in some especially violent ways.
> 
> Typical pedophiles are reviled. As several people here have shown so very clearly, these Muslim pedophiles receive much support.
> 
> There has never been a case where typical pedophiles have accounted for a victim list of 1400 out of a population of 110000. Nothing even REMOTELY close. Muslims in Rotherham alone, racked up more victims in just Rotherham than all the non Muslim cases in the whole of the U.K.
> 
> In cases where non Muslim pedophiles are protected (such as Catholic Priests), the perps are part of the system that protects them. In the case of the Muslims, they were protected because they were considered the other. We are talking political correctness instead of an old boy network.
> 
> Typical Pedophiles do not rape in order to intimidate a wider audience. Rape is part and parcel of the Muslim drive to dominate. It has been a tool in the Islamization process for 1400 years.
> 
> Why people indulge in this "it's all the same": nonsense is beyond me. THis is a very recent phenomenon with you, and it is almost like you have been trained by somebody else to say it. The truth of the matter, however, is that in terms of motivation and sheer magnitude, there is almost NOTHING similar between the THOUSANDS of children Muslims are raping in the U.K. and anything Britain has experienced before.
Click to expand...


This because I am attempting to be logical and intelligent in my responses and NOT resort to narrow things to ONLY Muslims are paedophiles, so according to Dogmaphobe IF you don't follow this you are an Islamophile and also probably a Communist 

So you mention that is correct that eg. Rotherham THOUSANDS of underage girls were groomed and raped for many years and zero was done to stop this and I to illustrate that this type of situation is NOT that shocking when you read about how ONE vile man Jimmy Saville groomed and raped THOUSANDS of boys and girls for FIFTY YEARS in Britain and zero was done to stop him, the number of Jimmy Saville victims ONE man is approx 2,500 they now he is dead and cannot be brought to justice they decide to have investigations into him.

No my account not hacked and this is me as always and I repeat that a paedophile is a paedophile and this that ALL are monsters and should be executed and paedophiles are NOT limited to ONE religion ONE skin colour ONE political persuasion ONE career.

As an example I posted in this thread links to the Jimmy Saville situation and the Kincora Boys Home situation and this to illustrate that paedophiles do NOT always operate solo that there are many times that it IS systematically organised in what we would term Grooming Gangs, Paedophile Rings etc

I think it do the injustice to VICTIMS of paedophiles IF we obsess and zero in on only ONE group of these monsters and this because we disagree and/or are repulsed by their religion which we consider backwards and non-constructive to Western Civilisation or whatever and doing this are we concentrating on thinking of ways to PROTECT the VICTIMS and the potential victims OR are we ignoring that because we are obsessed with the religion of the monsters who commit this heinous crimes? It is to me ridiculous to think that politicians give a CRAP about the victims of paedophiles if they DID care then they would DO something and that they do NOT do something this we have to conclude is because they have something to lose be this votes OR their access to the outside world ie that they are paedophiles and/or at least have the interest in children in a sexual way.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are every bit as sleazy as the Paki child rapists inn you defense of them: low life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In their world, the choice is clear -- either join them in supporting the violent rape of children or be accused of being racist.  There is no alternative.
> 
> Prepare for them to turn around and immediately deny they have just supported child rape after offering that particular choice, as well. They all do it.
> 
> What is especially arch is their inversion of the meaning of racist. Here, a group that follows a supremacist ideology chooses the children of another race to rape most violently, and instead of calling out the actual racists involved, these child rape supporers JOIN them.
> 
> It is beyond sick in the head.
Click to expand...


Oh well, a guy goes  on a knife stabbing rampage at a Manchester train station, New Year's Eve, screaming  "allahu akbar". Police treating it as  a terrorist incident.

Happy New Year. Welcome to Britain.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
Click to expand...


I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.

Huh.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lost in Care 
https://webarchive.nationalarchives...alassets/documents/digitalasset/dh_134777.pdf
Its a big read. Ive been flicking through it this morning and one of the first things to jump out at me was how ,back in the 70s, indecent assault and related crimes were seen as minor offences.

*Criminal proceedings prior to 1991 2.07 Before the major police investigation began in 1991 the following were convicted of relevant offences within the administrative areas of Clwyd and Gwynedd: 

(1) 1976 Anthony David Taylor was convicted on 6 January at Talgarth Magistrates' Court of two offences of indecent assault upon boys staying with the Bryn Alyn Community, the owner of private residential establishments for children in the vicinity of Wrexham. He was fined £20 for each offence3 . 

(2) 1977 Leslie Wilson, a house father at Little Acton Assessment Centre, Wrexham4 , who had been suspended on 15 July, was convicted on 22 December in Chester Crown Court of indecent assault, gross indecency and attempted buggery and sentenced to 15 months' imprisonment. 

(3) 1978 Bryan Davies, Warden of a residential unit at Ystrad Hall School, Llangollen5 , who had been suspended on 25 May was convicted on 4 September at Llangollen Magistrates' Court of three offences of indecent assault involving two pupils at the school, for which he was placed on probation for 12 months, with a condition of hospital treatment, and ordered to perform 160 hours' community service. 

(4) 1980 Reginald Gareth Cooke, known also by a number of different aliases but hereafter referred to as Gary Cooke6 , pleaded guilty on 30 June 1980 in the Crown Court at Mold to two offences of buggery, one of indecent assault and one of taking an indecent photograph. He was sentenced to a total of five years of imprisonment, from which he was released on parole on 23 November 1981. Cooke had been employed for two weeks only in a Clwyd children's home, Bersham Hall, probably in or about 1972. Later, he had been employed as a care worker for over a year by the Bryn Alyn Community in their children's homes, firstly at Marton's Camp, Winsford, Cheshire and then at Cotsbrook Hall, Higford; and he had then been Assistant Warden of a probation hostel in Ruabon, near Wrexham, for six months. None of the victims named in the 1980 convictions had been in care at the time when the offences against them were committed but they were all young persons, some of whom had been or were about to be children in care, and Cooke was known to have ready access to children in residential care in the Wrexham area. An associate of Cooke and a known paedophile,

(Arthur) Graham Stephens, was a co-defendant in the proceedings. He pleaded guilty to an offence of buggery and one of indecent assault and was sentenced to three years' imprisonment. 

(5) 1986 In July 1986 at Mold Crown Court Iain Muir, a deputy head of the Bryn Alyn Community7 , was convicted of an offence of unlawful sexual intercourse with a female resident at Bryn Alyn and was sentenced to six months' imprisonment. The following month, on 5 August 1986, at Wrexham Magistrates' Court, a full time residential child care worker, Jacqueline Elizabeth Thomas, who had been employed in another Clwyd children's home, Chevet Hey8 , and suspended on 3 January, received a three months' suspended sentence of imprisonment for indecent assault on a 15 years old boy resident at Chevet Hey. 

(6) 1987 On 16 January 1987, in the Crown Court at Mold, David John Gillison, linked with Jacqueline Thomas by family friendship, pleaded guilty to two offences of gross indecency with a male resident of Bersham Hall, aged 16 years9 . He was sentenced to three and a quarter years' imprisonment and was dismissed by Clwyd County Council from his employment as a social worker for the physically handicapped in the Rhuddlan area office (but it was not alleged that the offences had been committed on Council premises). Gillison's co-defendant on this occasion, William Gerry, a former resident of Bryn Estyn, was sentenced to two years' imprisonment for an offence of buggery with the 16 years old boy and four offences of gross indecency involving both the latter and the 15 years old boy referred to in (5) above. Gerry committed suicide on 1 December 1997. On 29 April 1987 Gary Cooke appeared again in the Crown Court, this time at Chester, and was sentenced to a total of seven years' imprisonment for four offences of buggery, three of indecent assault on a male person and one offence of taking an indecent photograph. These offences involved boys and young persons between the ages of 12 and 18 years, who had been taken by Cooke to his home in Wrexham. Two of the victims were in care at the time of the offences and the 18 year old, who was the victim of buggery, had been in care for over three years between 1980 and 1983. Cooke was not released on parole until 19 June 1991. 

(7) 1990 On 5 October 1990, in the Crown Court at Chester, Stephen Roderick Norris, who had been Officer-in-Charge of Cartrefle children's home at Broughton in Clwyd from 1 December 198410 and, earlier, a housemaster at Bryn Estyn children's home11, pleaded guilty to five specimen charges of indecent assault involving three boys who had been the victims successively of his indecent conduct almost throughout his period in charge until his arrest in June 1990. He received a concurrent sentence of three and a half years' imprisonment for each of the offences.

(8) 1991 On 30 July 1991, Frederick Rutter, a former police officer for a short period, who had been employed as a care worker by Clwyd County Council successively in two children's homes and then a hostel between 1982 and 198812 and who was an approved foster parent with his wife13, was convicted in Chester Crown Court of four offences of rape and two offences of indecent assault, for which he received a total of 12 years' imprisonment. The Rutters had provided approved lodgings for a young girl at their home from 1986 and had been approved as foster parents for another girl in May 1988. Then in September 1988 Rutter had become Warden of Pen-y-Lan Hostel at Connah's Quay, a private hostel owned by a housing association and catering for young homeless persons aged between 16 and 25 years. Two of the rape victims were the girl in care who lodged with him and his wife from the age of 17 years and the girl fostered by them, who was 16 years old when she was raped by him. The other victims named in the offences were all residents at the hostel, three of them being aged 17 and 18 years and the last 20 or 21 years.*


These characters were not major players in the ring.The first perv in the mid 70s got £20 fine for indecent assault which beggars belief. Today the punishment can be up to 20 years.

But its also worth noting that the last of them (8) only received 12 years for four rapes and two indecent assaults. One of the rape victims was a 16 year old girl who was also his foster daughter.

Its worth contrasting the light sentencing in these cases with the terms handed down in the recent Rotherham scandal.

Rotherham: six men jailed for sexually exploiting teenage girls

*Six men have been given jail sentences of between 10 and 23 years for sexually exploiting five teenage girls, after the biggest prosecution of a Rotherham grooming gang by the National Crime Agency.

A court heard how the group targeted the vulnerable schoolgirls, using drugs and alcohol to rape and sexually assault their victims between 1998 and 2005.
*
It looks like the courts have started to take crimes against children seriously.

It is probably worth looking at *Chapter 46 Basic Failings *because I suspect that the same problems have come up in recent cases. Poor quality care and supervision being the predators friend.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this blah blah about the victims. Nothing about the perpetrators. What say you about the perps, Tommy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
Click to expand...





THe atmosphere of fear, caused by your liberal witch hunt, ie Political Correctness, which you JUST DEMONSTRATED, is what caused this, and has allowed it to go on so long, and ensures that it will continue to happen.


Also, fuck you you fat faggot.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, you still do it. See your first post to me, about "othering", which is one of the absolute dumbest things Progressives have come up with in the history of ever. ONLY Progressives could make something fundamental to human thought processes from literally the moment we are born--this is me, I am not my mother, she is her, I am "other"--and make that morally bad. I mean that, ONLY Progs would cry about "othering".
> 
> You all cry about othering, by the way, WHILE you "other" the other-ers. It's absolutely some of the worst stone-cold stupidity I have ever seen. That you have not left Progressivism over it is proof positive that I am a superior thinker. If you left Progressivism today, simply for having seen the light on "othering", then we might be on an even playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.
Click to expand...



Fair enough, show me a regional Muslim culture that is* more* progressive on women's rights and/or dealing with the crime of rape. 


Instead of less.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacious argument.
> 
> White non Muslim men would have been in jail long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I have shown you on this very thread that this is nonsense. Google "Lost in Care" and read it. I have. The very same issues came up. The victims lacked credibility and were not believed. Why do you try and make it a Muslim issue when the evidence is that it is a class issue if anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two separate issues.
> 
> People in Britain are scared stiff of offending Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the subject of this thread. I have read your shit and I realise that you are a deeply islamaphobic creature. But the facts do not support your froth. Rape gangs of all types have got away with it. We have failed kids over a century.
Click to expand...



Officials knew the accusations were true, and the one that dared point out the ethnic aspect of the problem,was punished and silenced.


That is a different level of complicity than simply not believing the accusations.


AND the paradigm that led to that, is alive and well, as you have well demonstrated, with your use of accusations of racism to defend it.


----------



## Mindful

It's complicated.

The _Times_’ chief investigative reporter, Andrew Norfolk, who broke the fostering story last week, also first exposed, five years ago, the scandal of the Rotherham child abuse case. His reporting caused a national outcry and led eventually to an official inquiry that revealed that between 1997 and 2013, 1,400 young people, mainly white girls, had been abused and raped, largely by men of Pakistani or Kashmiri background, while the authorities turned a blind eye. Several other similar abuse cases have emerged since, including the conviction of 18 people in Newcastle last month.

Norfolk’s reporting on the Rotherham abuse was, unlike his coverage of the Tower Hamlets fostering case, meticulous and thorough. He was garlanded with awards, including the Paul Foot and Orwell prizes for journalism in 2013 and news reporter of the year and the Hugh Cudipp prize at the British Press Awards for 2014.

What distinguishes the Rotherham scandal and the Tower Hamlets case is not simply the care of the reporting but also the response to the abuse. Writing in the _Sun_, the former equalities chief Trevor Phillips claimed last week that the actions of Tower Hamlets council were “akin to child abuse”. It was nothing of the sort. The “abuse” was largely invented by the media.

In Rotherham, on the other hand, the abuse was distressingly real. One of the reasons it was allowed to run unchecked for so long was the fear of many in authority, from social workers to police officers, of being labelled “racist” were they to take seriously allegations against men of Muslim origin. After the story broke, there was continued nervousness among liberals of discussing the ethnicity and faith of the abusers, for fear of entrenching anti-Muslim abuse. The controversy over the Rotherham MP Sarah Champion, who resigned last month as shadow equalities minister, after writing an article in the _Sun_ claiming that “Britain has a problem with British Pakistani men raping and exploiting white girls”, reveals the continued difficulties liberals have in knowing how to discuss the issue.

There is a difference between saying that certain Muslims committed heinous acts and saying that they did so because they were Muslims or that many or most Muslims act in a similar fashion. But liberal nervousness only paves the way for bigots to ride roughshod over such distinctions and to target all Muslims as the Other.

It also feeds into a broader fear of criticising Islam. Progressive critics of Islam are often attacked as “Islamophobes” for challenging homophobia or misogyny within Muslim communities.

The blurring of the distinction between bigotry against Muslims and criticisms of Islam is dangerous. On the one hand, it enables many to condemn legitimate criticisms of Islam or of attitudes within Muslim communities as “Islamophobic”. On the other, it permits those who promote hatred to dismiss condemnation of that hatred as stemming from an illegitimate desire to avoid criticism of Islam. Conflating criticism and bigotry makes it more difficult to engage in a rational discussion about where and how to draw the line between the two.

The Rotherham and Tower Hamlets cases, and the debate around them, reveal the polarised ways in which Muslims are discussed in Britain. It is a discussion too often trapped between hostility towards Muslims and a fear of creating such hostility or of offending Muslims.

Neither side is able to talk about Muslims as a normal part of British life, with the usual range of achievements and inadequacies, but only as ciphers for other issues. More than simply bigotry, this failure to find an adequate language through which to discuss Muslims and Islam bedevils public debate.

Words still fail us when we attempt to talk about Muslims in Britain | Kenan Malik


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
Click to expand...



The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.


In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.


Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.


The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.


ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...



And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your American friends may be talking out of ignorance or may be projecting American issues on to this. I dont know. I do know that in the UK this issue has been seized on by the worst kind of racist trash. It is not possible to discuss child protection because of it. Paedos of all sorts are at work all over the world but only one group rate censure. That tells you who is racist.
> 
> We know yaxley is one of the big gobs on this and he is racist trash of long standing. BNP/EDL and all the other racist groups.
> 
> Start a thread about a white rape gang in the UK and see what reaction you get.
Click to expand...




Other pedos do not rate censure because they do not have defenders.


----------



## Vagabond63

I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:

"In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”

*“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*

*“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*

But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."

also

"He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, there will always be people who are sexually aroused by children.  I have read this whole damned thread and I still don't know what we're talking about here--teenagers, pubescent 11 year olds, six year olds, what?   But what Tommy said about who the vics are is dead on.  Same in this country, probably the same in most countries.
> That is the most we can do.  We can't rewire pedos.  We've tried and nothing works.  The only thing we can do is protect the victims.  That is what matters.  From all the numbers you've seen here, you know that this is not a problem isolated to one culture or religion.  Those who focus on the Muslim perpetrators are trying to broad brush all Muslims as bad, for their own political agenda.  I understand the frustration of the "whatabouts" who bring up other religions like Catholicism, but there is a reason for it--it is a _human_ thing, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
Click to expand...

Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, the problem is with the little girls. They probably  had it coming. And the Pakis who raped them? Well, like we said, the girls fault and there's multi-culturalism we  have  to protect so they may not be dissccussed.
> 
> Disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
Click to expand...



The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.



"
Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...." 


I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.

Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.

Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one. 





> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.




And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.

*
THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.


YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*








> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.




It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.


There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
Click to expand...



Much is due to the cultural and religious set-ups in Britain. Pakistani-Muslim enclaves, the Banlieus of Bradford; I've driven through them myself. There are some more in Reading, south England, I've seen. These people function only in this societal network, the women rarely going out and about. Some of  them not speaking English.

There is a gigantic mosque in Leeds.


----------



## Mindful

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
Click to expand...


Yes you are right. The political correctness was the villain. It has been discussed at length on English television.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
Click to expand...

Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ? 
You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
Click to expand...


Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?

Why do you make this personal?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
Click to expand...

Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.


----------



## Correll

Mindful said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are right. The political correctness was the villain. It has been discussed at length on English television.
Click to expand...



ANy serious change resulting, or are the people just accepting that their government is allowing the mass rape of their children with a, "Eh, that is the way it goes"?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.
Click to expand...


You want to talk about him?

Islam is not a race.


----------



## Mindful

Read this:

Out of the darkness: The woman who helped expose the Rotherham abuse scandal


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
Click to expand...




The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.


Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.


----------



## Correll

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
Click to expand...




They have to.


On some level, they know that they cannot defend their policies and positions honesty. 


Thus, they NEED Political Correctness to silence those that would speak the truth to the people.


To the point that they will rationalize away the rape of thousands of children, in the past and in the future, in order to maintain their power, and their vision of the future.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.
Click to expand...



Do you ever think about the shit you say, fucker?


----------



## Correll

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to talk about him?
> 
> Islam is not a race.
Click to expand...




They know that. THey just say shit to smear their enemies. It means no more than that.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.


This is why 1000s of children were raped over a period of 11 years. But it is also politically incorrect to point out the obvious.


----------



## Correll

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why 1000s of children were raped over a period of 11 years. But it is also politically incorrect to point out the obvious.
Click to expand...



And will be again.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.
Click to expand...



Why? Are my arguments so strong that you can't refute them without attacking my character?


The only risk you take, is that you have to address the points I actually make.


And that terrifies you to the point that you are willing to support a paradigm, that lead to the rapes of thousands of your nation's children.


----------



## Correll

Vagabond63 said:


> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.





The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.


----------



## Coyote

Lwq


Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. As I understand you, I'm somehow in the wrong for wanting to treat all people equally, regardless of ethnicity or religion, wheras you want to distinguish between some sort of "superior" us and an "inferior" them/other. In your world view therefore, it's fine to create a "demonised" group you can point to as "rapists" and "paedophiles". Surely you are the one "othering", not me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, show me a regional Muslim culture that is* more* progressive on women's rights and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> Instead of less.
Click to expand...

Most developing countries tend to be religiously conservative and suck ass when it comes to women's rights particularly when religion is mixed with the legal system. I would wager that most Muslim majority countries fall in that category ... Same with Hindu and Bhuddist majority nations. In much of Africa and Asia, and the Middle East womens rights are marginal. Islam is still a very conservative religion in many parts of the world and that seldim is good for women.

Where womens right's advance is where liberal values of human rights are recognized.  When there is stability, education and economic prosperity things tend to improve for women's rights regardless of religion and you can see that in Muslims in western countries where attitudes even in first generation eventually line up with mainstream America.

Short answer though is yes Islamic majority countries tend to be less progressive on women's rights.


----------



## Coyote

Lpl


Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the uk government officials let these rape rings go on for years, for fear of being called racist?
> 
> 
> Or the one brave soul who spoke up about it being sent to "training" as punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.
> 
> 
> In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.
> 
> 
> Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.
> 
> 
> The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.
> 
> 
> ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...
> 
> 
> 
> And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.
Click to expand...




By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape. 

What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.

Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?

Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?

The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
Click to expand...

No he isn't.  He is spot on.  Rape and especially child rape is not about sex it is about power.  He is not saying most men commit rape, when they do soans the entire spectrum of human culture.  He is absolutely right.

*"They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying that all human populations have their sick pedophiles and I wouldn't even begin to call all Muslims pedophiles. The problem here is obvious: the cops wouldn't even GO AFTER the Muslims in this and other cases--they were protected because of their "diversity". THAT is what is manifest on this thread.
> 
> If you think Muslim pedos are worse than Catholic pedos, you have a problem.
> 
> If you think Catholic pedos are worse than Muslim pedos, you ALSO have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
Click to expand...


You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgustong indeed.  It is a good thing no one is claiming they had it coming and no one wants to protect these criminals.  Do you have anpoint here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
Click to expand...

You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.

Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
Click to expand...

And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
Click to expand...


*"The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes." *

I agree the vast majority of men are not paedophiles and/or having sex with underage boys and girls, the paedophile is unique in a society the paedophile always in a minority the paedophile is a freak of nature.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
Click to expand...


Not agree that it has nothing to do with Political Correctness there is to much Political Correctness now on multiple levels about to many things, to many it is more important NOT to offend and/or upset X and so because of they are silent about situations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.  He is spot on.  Rape and especially child rape is not about sex it is about power.  He is not saying most men commit rape, when they do soans the entire spectrum of human culture.  He is absolutely right.
> 
> *"They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
Click to expand...


*"Rape and especially child rape is not about sex it is about power."*

You are correct that rape has zero to do with sex and that it is all about power over a vulnerable individual, if it was about sex then they would go to a prostitute if they wanted sex with a random woman and/or man - we also have to remember that men also are victims of male rape - I am not certain that child rape is about power in the way that adult rape is though I think paedophiles have deep psychological blocks that have prevented them from forming normal relationships with adults in a sexual way also there are the paedophiles who as children were sexually abused and psychologically conditioned to accept that adults having sex with children is as normal as adults having sex with adults. This is a very complex issue on many different levels it is not black and white and because normal peoples cannot relate on ANY level to a paedophile this is why it is so difficult to combat paedophilia.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Lwq
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, show me a regional Muslim culture that is* more* progressive on women's rights and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> Instead of less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most developing countries tend to be religiously conservative and suck ass when it comes to women's rights particularly when religion is mixed with the legal system. I would wager that most Muslim majority countries fall in that category ... Same with Hindu and Bhuddist majority nations. In much of Africa and Asia, and the Middle East womens rights are marginal. Islam is still a very conservative religion in many parts of the world and that seldim is good for women.
> 
> Where womens right's advance is where liberal values of human rights are recognized.  When there is stability, education and economic prosperity things tend to improve for women's rights regardless of religion and you can see that in Muslims in western countries where attitudes even in first generation eventually line up with mainstream America.
> 
> Short answer though is yes Islamic majority countries tend to be less progressive on women's rights.
Click to expand...



So, we are in agreement. The Muslim immigrant community in the UK was drawn on from culture(s) that were/are less progressive on women's rights.


In a sane world, such a problem would have been considered when the decision to have such immigration was made.


AND, the problem of having such a regressive subculture living in a society where women, and girls were allowed to roam around by themselves, would have been seriously considered.


INSTEAD, we have a situation where it was and still is literally taboo to even discuss the issue, and thousands of children were raped, tortured and even enslaved over the last few decades and will certainly be done so more in the future.


Unless we look at the reason this happened, ie the taboo against realistically discussing this problem, and destroy it, and marginalize those whom enforce that taboo.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Lpl
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how that "brave soul" put it, don't you think?  If she was as hateful about it as some of the folks here, I'd send her to diversity training, too, and be less likely to follow up on her suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.
> 
> 
> In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.
> 
> 
> Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.
> 
> 
> The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.
> 
> 
> ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...
> 
> 
> 
> And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape.
Click to expand...



Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.




> What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.




THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.





> Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?




Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.




> Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?




A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.




> The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.




I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Are my arguments so strong that you can't refute them without attacking my character?
> 
> 
> The only risk you take, is that you have to address the points I actually make.
> 
> 
> And that terrifies you to the point that you are willing to support a paradigm, that lead to the rapes of thousands of your nation's children.
Click to expand...

You dont have any argument because you are only interested in a narrow aspect of this. Your racism blinds you to the fact that the majority of rapists are white men. You have no interest in them because they are not brown.

I have provided you with enough information for you to see that you are wrong. Yet you ignore it.

Once again you are left alone on a thread, you and nutty sue, because reasoned argument defeats you.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you make of the fact that the UK government allowed these rapes to continue for years, because they were afraid of being called racist, and indeed, one official who did speak out, was punished by being sent to diversity training?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
Click to expand...




The way the muslim communities manifests rape rings is different than the older ones, and that alone is reason to discuss it as it's own issue with potentially it's owe solutions.


That it is PROTECTED by powerful government and cultural forces, is even more reason to discuss it separately.




Yes, labeling Muslim rape rings as a Muslim/PC problem, is a real discussion of policy.


For starters.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
Click to expand...



You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.


You are the one with no credibility.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not agree that it has nothing to do with Political Correctness there is to much Political Correctness now on multiple levels about to many things, to many it is more important NOT to offend and/or upset X and so because of they are silent about situations.
Click to expand...



Old lady was very clear about that. Being sensitive is more important that preventing the rape of children.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Are my arguments so strong that you can't refute them without attacking my character?
> 
> 
> The only risk you take, is that you have to address the points I actually make.
> 
> 
> And that terrifies you to the point that you are willing to support a paradigm, that lead to the rapes of thousands of your nation's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have any argument because you are only interested in a narrow aspect of this. Your racism blinds you to the fact that the majority of rapists are white men. You have no interest in them because they are not brown.
> 
> I have provided you with enough information for you to see that you are wrong. Yet you ignore it.
> 
> Once again you are left alone on a thread, you and nutty sue, because reasoned argument defeats you.
Click to expand...




Calling me names, is not reasoned argument. 


That you think it is, just shows that you are of the same group of people that sent that social worker to diversity training for mentioning the fact that all the rapists seemed to be muslim.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
Click to expand...

You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims. 

Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
Click to expand...





What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made? 


Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?


Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
Click to expand...


How is he 'stringing up Muslims'?

The fact of the matter is, that gang network was made up of Pakistani Muslims. Are you going to hurl expletives at me for saying such things?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be coherent? Or even intelligent and objective?
> 
> Why do you make this personal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its difficult to discuss anything with him without reference to his rabid racism. He lives on the racism thread and soils pretty much every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Are my arguments so strong that you can't refute them without attacking my character?
> 
> 
> The only risk you take, is that you have to address the points I actually make.
> 
> 
> And that terrifies you to the point that you are willing to support a paradigm, that lead to the rapes of thousands of your nation's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have any argument because you are only interested in a narrow aspect of this. Your racism blinds you to the fact that the majority of rapists are white men. You have no interest in them because they are not brown.
> 
> I have provided you with enough information for you to see that you are wrong. Yet you ignore it.
> 
> Once again you are left alone on a thread, you and nutty sue, because reasoned argument defeats you.
Click to expand...


*"Your racism blinds you to the fact that the majority of rapists are white men. You have no interest in them because they are not brown."*

The majority of rapists are MEN the skin colour should NOT come into the argument, but no the majority of rapists are NOT White men in the Western world the majority of rapists are Black men, Leftists ALWAYS insist that EVERYTHING bad is ONLY majority White men and that Brown and Black are Angelic creatures who can do NO bad EVER, Leftists crap on Whitey this because Leftists who are White are Self-Hating Whites who are psychologically and emotionally crippled with Muh White Guilt Complex because of CRAP like Muh Slave Trade and Muh Colonialism and so this turn inside and develop into Self-Hate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is he 'stringing up Muslims'?
> 
> The fact of the matter is, that gang network was made up of Pakistani Muslims. Are you going to hurl expletives at me for saying such things?
Click to expand...


The Rotherham situation was majority Pakistani Muslim to deny this is crapping on the VICTIMS because you deny WHO their rapists were and this is covering up FOR the rapists. If the same crowd have ZERO problem saying that X was a WHITE CHRISTIAN MAN RAPIST then why the fanaticism on covering up and to deny that Rotherham was majority PAKISTANI MUSLIM RAPISTS?

Leftists have a sinister fixation on PROTECTING ANYTHING vile done by MUSLIMS and at the SAME time have a sinister fixation on PROJECTING EVERYTHING on to WHITE CHRISTIANS.

In a different thread Tommy T post an OP about how Wales Muslims did whatever in the community to help, so Tommy Tainant are you saying that WALES WHITES do ZERO and CONTRIBUTE ZERO to Wales? Why the fanatical fixation on sucking Muslim buttocks ALL the time? Are the NATIVE WHITE WALES MEN AND WOMEN now SHIT? If so do YOU as a WHITE MAN consider yourself SHIT also as according to you Muslims and Islam are YOUR SUPERIOR and you are INFERIOR to Islam and Muslims.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lwq
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it breaking your brain?
> 
> "othering" is going to happen and it's not even wrong. _My family, my neighborhood, my coworkers, my friends,_ etc. Not even wrong; endemic to humanity. Again, ONLY the Progressives would take what is instinctive and natural and attempt (poorly) to make it evil.
> 
> It's what you DO with "othering" (cry and whine here, progs) that makes it wrong. If you think _"This is not my family/neighborhood/coworkers/friends, but that does not make them objectively wrong or evil people"_, then you have no problems with "othering". It's neutral. It's only when you assign to them attributes they don't deserve--for evil OR GOOD--that "othering" becomes a problem.
> 
> Conservatives are accused of assigning Muslims evil attributes they don't deserve. You have accused this of me in this thread but I have not done it. What HAS HAPPENED in the UK is this: Muslims get assigned GOOD attributes they do not deserve, and you are tap dancing around why that is. You cannot own up to it because it would break your worldview into little bits, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, show me a regional Muslim culture that is* more* progressive on women's rights and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> Instead of less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most developing countries tend to be religiously conservative and suck ass when it comes to women's rights particularly when religion is mixed with the legal system. I would wager that most Muslim majority countries fall in that category ... Same with Hindu and Bhuddist majority nations. In much of Africa and Asia, and the Middle East womens rights are marginal. Islam is still a very conservative religion in many parts of the world and that seldim is good for women.
> 
> Where womens right's advance is where liberal values of human rights are recognized.  When there is stability, education and economic prosperity things tend to improve for women's rights regardless of religion and you can see that in Muslims in western countries where attitudes even in first generation eventually line up with mainstream America.
> 
> Short answer though is yes Islamic majority countries tend to be less progressive on women's rights.
Click to expand...


*"Short answer though is yes Islamic majority countries tend to be less progressive on women's rights."*

Islam is Anti Womens Rights, in Islam women are treated like CRAP they exist ONLY as objects to be used they have ZERO respect on ANY level and it is not in Islamic nations this also is how it is in Western nations that have an Islamic community.

The thing is considering Islam is so Anti Womens Rights WHY do Western Leftists suck Islamic buttocks ALL the time? Western Leftists say they are Pro Womens Rights, so how can you be Pro Womens Rights and fanatically cheerlead for EVERYTHING Islamic and CRAP on Non Muslims at EVERY opportunity so you can suck Muslim buttocks and present Muslims as Angelic creatures who NEVER can do wrong but that EVERYTHING that is WRONG on this planet is WRONG because of WHITEY?


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lwq
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are like any other group of humans that exist across many cultures.  Good and bad.  The issue here is unlike any other group you want to define them in entirety as bad.
> 
> Individuals did these crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, show me a regional Muslim culture that is* more* progressive on women's rights and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> Instead of less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most developing countries tend to be religiously conservative and suck ass when it comes to women's rights particularly when religion is mixed with the legal system. I would wager that most Muslim majority countries fall in that category ... Same with Hindu and Bhuddist majority nations. In much of Africa and Asia, and the Middle East womens rights are marginal. Islam is still a very conservative religion in many parts of the world and that seldim is good for women.
> 
> Where womens right's advance is where liberal values of human rights are recognized.  When there is stability, education and economic prosperity things tend to improve for women's rights regardless of religion and you can see that in Muslims in western countries where attitudes even in first generation eventually line up with mainstream America.
> 
> Short answer though is yes Islamic majority countries tend to be less progressive on women's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are in agreement. The Muslim immigrant community in the UK was drawn on from culture(s) that were/are less progressive on women's rights.
> 
> 
> In a sane world, such a problem would have been considered when the decision to have such immigration was made.
> 
> 
> AND, the problem of having such a regressive subculture living in a society where women, and girls were allowed to roam around by themselves, would have been seriously considered.
> 
> 
> INSTEAD, we have a situation where it was and still is literally taboo to even discuss the issue, and thousands of children were raped, tortured and even enslaved over the last few decades and will certainly be done so more in the future.
> 
> 
> Unless we look at the reason this happened, ie the taboo against realistically discussing this problem, and destroy it, and marginalize those whom enforce that taboo.
Click to expand...

I see what you are saying and agree with parts and disagree with parts.

The Muslim immigrant community in Britain is not one community.  It is many different cimmunitees depending on where they came from.  And most of them aren't roaming the streets looking for women and children to rape.  These child trafficking rings are largescale criminal enterprises that have little to do with cultural attitudes towards women.  It is about money.  *And the fact that it occurs around the world in every culture ought to tell you something.  *

I agree with you that political correctness got in the way of good policing.  But I disagree with the way you are attempting to define it as a Muslim problem.  That would be like trying to identify the drug cartels on South America as a "Christian" problem because those countries are also strongly religious.   These are well organized criminal enterprises.

The other thing is what you refer to as a regressive subculture where women and girls walk freely.  That is very loaded.  We, the US and Canada, for example, are full of immigrants from regressive subcultures (as you term it) that integrate well and have created successful communities.  So...what is the difference?  

I think the differences are more complex then simply where they come from AND trying to label them that way, as an entire group where women and girls dare not walk runs the risk of doing what political correctness does...hinder policing.  Communities are afraid to cooperate with police because of potential violence from gangs on one hand and because of public sentinent towards them on the other.  Not every man is a rapist.  Not every man from a patriarchak conservative religious background is a rapist.


----------



## Coyote

Well Correll...looking at the posts you agree with it isnt a political correctness issue for you it is a muzzie issue isnt it?


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. *The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy*. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
Click to expand...


I didnt realize that, this is the one they said was horribly treated?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lwq
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, show me a regional Muslim culture that is* more* progressive on women's rights and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> Instead of less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most developing countries tend to be religiously conservative and suck ass when it comes to women's rights particularly when religion is mixed with the legal system. I would wager that most Muslim majority countries fall in that category ... Same with Hindu and Bhuddist majority nations. In much of Africa and Asia, and the Middle East womens rights are marginal. Islam is still a very conservative religion in many parts of the world and that seldim is good for women.
> 
> Where womens right's advance is where liberal values of human rights are recognized.  When there is stability, education and economic prosperity things tend to improve for women's rights regardless of religion and you can see that in Muslims in western countries where attitudes even in first generation eventually line up with mainstream America.
> 
> Short answer though is yes Islamic majority countries tend to be less progressive on women's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are in agreement. The Muslim immigrant community in the UK was drawn on from culture(s) that were/are less progressive on women's rights.
> 
> 
> In a sane world, such a problem would have been considered when the decision to have such immigration was made.
> 
> 
> AND, the problem of having such a regressive subculture living in a society where women, and girls were allowed to roam around by themselves, would have been seriously considered.
> 
> 
> INSTEAD, we have a situation where it was and still is literally taboo to even discuss the issue, and thousands of children were raped, tortured and even enslaved over the last few decades and will certainly be done so more in the future.
> 
> 
> Unless we look at the reason this happened, ie the taboo against realistically discussing this problem, and destroy it, and marginalize those whom enforce that taboo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying and agree with parts and disagree with parts.
> 
> The Muslim immigrant community in Britain is not one community.  It is many different cimmunitees depending on where they came from.  And most of them aren't roaming the streets looking for women and children to rape.  These child trafficking rings are largescale criminal enterprises that have little to do with cultural attitudes towards women.  It is about money.  *And the fact that it occurs around the world in every culture ought to tell you something. *
Click to expand...

* 


T*he rings were fairly diverse, in that muslims from many different areas were working together. 

I don't actually agree that it is about money. THe men in question, got a LOT of sex from their victims. 




> I agree with you that political correctness got in the way of good policing.  But I disagree with the way you are attempting to define it as a Muslim problem.  That would be like trying to identify the drug cartels on South America as a "Christian" problem because those countries are also strongly religious.   These are well organized criminal enterprises.




I actually an NOT defining this as a Muslim Problem. I am defining this as Political Correctness Problem. The rape aspect is only ONE of many social ills that liberals use Political Correctness to avoid addressing for political reasons.


The Drug Cartels of Latin America are worth discussing as aspects of Latin American culture. 

Anyone wanting high levels of immigration from Latin America needs to consider that they will be importing that problem into their nation when they do that. For example.





> The other thing is what you refer to as a regressive subculture where women and girls walk freely.  That is very loaded.  We, the US and Canada, for example, are full of immigrants from regressive subcultures (as you term it) that integrate well and have created successful communities.  So...what is the difference?




A good question and a strong claim. Give me the example you were thinking of when you made that claim.




> I think the differences are more complex then simply where they come from AND trying to label them that way, as an entire group where women and girls dare not walk runs the risk of doing what political correctness does...hinder policing.



Don't let complexity hide simple truths. It was utter madness to invite such a hostile culture into the UK with no thought as to the implications for the safety of the UK native citizens.




> Communities are afraid to cooperate with police because of potential violence from gangs on one hand and because of public sentinent towards them on the other.  Not every man is a rapist.  Not every man from a patriarchak conservative religious background is a rapist.






A community that wants to rally around the rapists, deserves the public sentiment they get.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lpl
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. More important to be sensitive than prevent the rape of children.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't really have any follow up to that. Thank you for your honesty.
> 
> 
> And that is the choice for the First World, one side considers being sensitive more important than preventing the rapes of children, and the other side wants is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.
> 
> 
> In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.
> 
> 
> Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.
> 
> 
> The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.
> 
> 
> ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...
> 
> 
> 
> And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
Click to expand...

If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?  

It is a FACT that child sex traffickers cross all religions and cultures.  I gave list of examples earlier of trafficking rings broken up.

It is also a fact that many of those kids are already vulnerable, making them easy orey for traffickers.

It seems to me that a SOLUTION needs to be looking at those facters first along with allowing police (and FUNDING police) to do their jobs rather thsn targeting an entire immigrant community.


----------



## Coyote

Mkb


Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the muslim communities manifests rape rings is different than the older ones, and that alone is reason to discuss it as it's own issue with potentially it's owe solutions.
> 
> 
> That it is PROTECTED by powerful government and cultural forces, is even more reason to discuss it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, labeling Muslim rape rings as a Muslim/PC problem, is a real discussion of policy.
> 
> 
> For starters.
Click to expand...

Specifically how is it different, can you give examples?


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already gave my thoughts on that on this thread.  The police failed big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the muslim communities manifests rape rings is different than the older ones, and that alone is reason to discuss it as it's own issue with potentially it's owe solutions.
> 
> 
> That it is PROTECTED by powerful government and cultural forces, is even more reason to discuss it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, labeling Muslim rape rings as a Muslim/PC problem, is a real discussion of policy.
> 
> 
> For starters.
Click to expand...

Here is an analysis of the overall muslim rape claims made about Europe...if you are intent on portraying it as a Muslim/immigrant problem it is worth a read.

Redirect Notice


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lpl
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use some bad decisions by low ranking officials to build a fantasy world that feeds your racist usges.
> Tell me this klan boy - are you aware that there are other rapists and will you join us decent folk in condemning all rapists ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.
> 
> 
> In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.
> 
> 
> Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.
> 
> 
> The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.
> 
> 
> ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...
> 
> 
> 
> And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
Click to expand...



1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.

2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.

3. Deport everyone that can be deported.

4. Stop importing more of them.






> It is a FACT that child sex traffickers cross all religions and cultures.  I gave list of examples earlier of trafficking rings broken up.




Would speaking out on any of them, put you in risk of being arrested on hate speech laws in the uk?



> It is also a fact that many of those kids are already vulnerable, making them easy orey for traffickers.



Addressing the breakdown of the family and society and morals, all face fierce resistance from the same forces that are in question in this issue.




> It seems to me that a SOLUTION needs to be looking at those facters first along with allowing police (and FUNDING police) to do their jobs rather thsn targeting an entire immigrant community.




That is the narrative the power structure is pushing. It is designed to maintain the status quo. 


And will ensure that this occurs again, and next time, it might never be blown up.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Mkb
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the muslim communities manifests rape rings is different than the older ones, and that alone is reason to discuss it as it's own issue with potentially it's owe solutions.
> 
> 
> That it is PROTECTED by powerful government and cultural forces, is even more reason to discuss it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, labeling Muslim rape rings as a Muslim/PC problem, is a real discussion of policy.
> 
> 
> For starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically how is it different, can you give examples?
Click to expand...



It's been a while since I reviewed the differences.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lwq
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOt all cultures are the same. SOme cultures are less progressive when it comes to women's rights, and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  But you are talking about a world religion that spans many different cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, show me a regional Muslim culture that is* more* progressive on women's rights and/or dealing with the crime of rape.
> 
> 
> Instead of less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most developing countries tend to be religiously conservative and suck ass when it comes to women's rights particularly when religion is mixed with the legal system. I would wager that most Muslim majority countries fall in that category ... Same with Hindu and Bhuddist majority nations. In much of Africa and Asia, and the Middle East womens rights are marginal. Islam is still a very conservative religion in many parts of the world and that seldim is good for women.
> 
> Where womens right's advance is where liberal values of human rights are recognized.  When there is stability, education and economic prosperity things tend to improve for women's rights regardless of religion and you can see that in Muslims in western countries where attitudes even in first generation eventually line up with mainstream America.
> 
> Short answer though is yes Islamic majority countries tend to be less progressive on women's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are in agreement. The Muslim immigrant community in the UK was drawn on from culture(s) that were/are less progressive on women's rights.
> 
> 
> In a sane world, such a problem would have been considered when the decision to have such immigration was made.
> 
> 
> AND, the problem of having such a regressive subculture living in a society where women, and girls were allowed to roam around by themselves, would have been seriously considered.
> 
> 
> INSTEAD, we have a situation where it was and still is literally taboo to even discuss the issue, and thousands of children were raped, tortured and even enslaved over the last few decades and will certainly be done so more in the future.
> 
> 
> Unless we look at the reason this happened, ie the taboo against realistically discussing this problem, and destroy it, and marginalize those whom enforce that taboo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you are saying and agree with parts and disagree with parts.
> 
> The Muslim immigrant community in Britain is not one community.  It is many different cimmunitees depending on where they came from.  And most of them aren't roaming the streets looking for women and children to rape.  These child trafficking rings are largescale criminal enterprises that have little to do with cultural attitudes towards women.  It is about money.  *And the fact that it occurs around the world in every culture ought to tell you something.  *
> 
> I agree with you that political correctness got in the way of good policing.  But I disagree with the way you are attempting to define it as a Muslim problem.  That would be like trying to identify the drug cartels on South America as a "Christian" problem because those countries are also strongly religious.   These are well organized criminal enterprises.
> 
> The other thing is what you refer to as a regressive subculture where women and girls walk freely.  That is very loaded.  We, the US and Canada, for example, are full of immigrants from regressive subcultures (as you term it) that integrate well and have created successful communities.  So...what is the difference?
> 
> I think the differences are more complex then simply where they come from AND trying to label them that way, as an entire group where women and girls dare not walk runs the risk of doing what political correctness does...hinder policing.  Communities are afraid to cooperate with police because of potential violence from gangs on one hand and because of public sentinent towards them on the other.  Not every man is a rapist.  Not every man from a patriarchak conservative religious background is a rapist.
Click to expand...


*"The Muslim immigrant community in Britain is not one community. It is many different cimmunitees depending on where they came from. And most of them aren't roaming the streets looking for women and children to rape. These child trafficking rings are largescale criminal enterprises that have little to do with cultural attitudes towards women. It is about money. And the fact that it occurs around the world in every culture ought to tell you something. "
*
Muslim Community in Western nations 90% by their own decision insular from Non Muslim Community as this the reason why Muslims in Western nations 90% conduct life as they would in their own Islamic nations and so that a majority HATE Western tradition and Western values it to be asked WHY they even WANT to be IN Western nations.

Yes child trafficking is a criminal enterprise that exist around the world in Islamic and Non Islamic nations but IF this thread the OP Topic was about Non Muslim grooming gangs, Non Muslim paedophile rings etc would YOU and the other Leftists get into this thread to DEFLECT from the OP with but but but WHAT about the MUSLIM grooming gangs, but but but WHAT about the MUSLIM paedophile rings? No you would NOT.

When we have and this thread is the latest in many HUNDREDS of threads as this that we have had at this forum in many YEARS but when we have a thread eg about paedophile Priests do ANY of you and your Leftists who have the Love In with Islam do ANY of you get into a paedophile Priest thread and post:

WHAT about the Muslim paedophile gangs? What about the Muslim grooming gangs raping boys and girls?

No you do NOT.

But EVERY time we have a thread that predominantly develop about MUSLIMS and ISLAM you and your Leftists IMMEDIATE in EVERY thread with:

WHAT about the paedophile Priests? What about the WHITE CHRISTIAN grooming gangs?

So their is a sinister motive for Leftists doing this deflection EVERY TIME it involve Muslims and Islam do fanatically deflect FROM Muslims and Islam to then PROJECT EVERYTHING on Non Muslims in specific WHITE CHRISTIAN MALES and Christianity ITSELF.

My responses in this thread are me wanting to illustrate how paedophiles, paedophilia, grooming gangs and child sex trafficking is NOT specific to ONE group.

The Leftists responses in this thread are different from my responses they are like in EVERY thread about Muslims and Islam are to DOWN PLAY the heinous and vile things that Muslims can do by saying BUT BUT BUT X DO IT ALSO and to DOWN PLAY the Medieval mindset that is within Islam that is NOT within Non Islamic religions in the 21st Century.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the muslim communities manifests rape rings is different than the older ones, and that alone is reason to discuss it as it's own issue with potentially it's owe solutions.
> 
> 
> That it is PROTECTED by powerful government and cultural forces, is even more reason to discuss it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, labeling Muslim rape rings as a Muslim/PC problem, is a real discussion of policy.
> 
> 
> For starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an analysis of the overall muslim rape claims made about Europe...if you are intent on portraying it as a Muslim/immigrant problem it is worth a read.
> 
> Redirect Notice
Click to expand...


Can't read it. Ad blocker, in german.


There has been a lot of disinformation pushback against the reports of muslim rape claims.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lpl
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it is defined as a problem of only one ethnic or religious group...then it is fair to ask the question "is racism a factor for some people"? (Disclaimer: racism is being used in it's broadest definition) ... Just as it is fair to ask if political correction is inhibiting policework.
> 
> If some one hates muslims so much he has to google Nassar + Muslim to try to and make a fake claim that that  pedo was a Muslim...then it is fair question motives of hate...not of the act but of the ethnicity of some of the criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.
> 
> 
> In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.
> 
> 
> Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.
> 
> 
> The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.
> 
> 
> ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...
> 
> 
> 
> And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
Click to expand...


So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?

In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...

Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Mkb
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police did not set that tone. They merely submitted to it.
> 
> 
> And it is still ongoing. You are still resisting discussing the issue, by question the motives of those who are trying to do so.
> 
> 
> Your political correctness is at fault for those rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the muslim communities manifests rape rings is different than the older ones, and that alone is reason to discuss it as it's own issue with potentially it's owe solutions.
> 
> 
> That it is PROTECTED by powerful government and cultural forces, is even more reason to discuss it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, labeling Muslim rape rings as a Muslim/PC problem, is a real discussion of policy.
> 
> 
> For starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically how is it different, can you give examples?
Click to expand...


Islamics in Western nations are 90% a Closed Community where discussion of raping and abusing is NOT discussed, also I add that in the situation of Non Muslim paedophiles they in general target boys and girls from their OWN type eg Christian, Jewish, Mormon, Whatever.

In the Rotherham thing the same as in ALL the Muslim Paedophile and Grooming Gangs the Muslim men ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE GIRLS, not ONE TIME is there a case of the Muslims running a Paedophile and Grooming Gang to target ONLY girls from their OWN community ie. Muslim.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lpl
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.
> 
> 
> In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.
> 
> 
> Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.
> 
> 
> The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.
> 
> 
> ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...
> 
> 
> 
> And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
Click to expand...




1. The policy of High Third World immigration was a bad idea, sold on lies, in an atmosphere of silencing any opposing voices. Minimizing the damage is obviously called for.

2. No, I don't. Illegitimacy and the state of the Family is a priority for me.

3. Depends on the specifics of the problem(s). IN the case of Rotherham, someone very early on such have been able to say, "we seem to have a problem with a number of muslim taxi drivers grooming white girls"  But it could not happen. And the witch hunt is still going on. Right NOW, a very narrow window of the witch hunt has been blown up, but what other problems are being ignored by the same mechanism, or will be ignored in the future by the same mechanism?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lpl
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of being accused of racism, was the stated CAUSE of these rape rings being allowed to continue for years.
> 
> 
> In that context, the obvious solution to the problem is to raise the bar on making such accusations.
> 
> 
> Consider this. LITERALLY, you are supporting the mechanism that lead to thousands of raped children, by your support of such accusations.
> 
> 
> The RISK you run of NOT doing that, is that you have to defeat some one's arguments, based on their merits or lack there of, instead  of attacking their motive.
> 
> 
> ON one hand, you support the rape of children, on the other, you risk, having to address a man's arguments...
> 
> 
> 
> And by and large our civilization is choosing to support the rape of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
Click to expand...


In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lpl
> By and large you (general you not specific you) are choosing to demonize an entire group of people and making it about Islam and not child rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important ...the crime or the religion of the perpetrator?  I actually agree with the point that political correctness enabled the continuation of this through the failure of law enforcement. On the hand consider this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over people here have pointed out several things:  child trafficking rings are not new.  There have been numerous and horrific cases that recieved little attention.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over it is pointed out that these kids are tyoically already vulnerable and it is never addressed.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you focus on the fact it is a muslim then the more you end up supporting and enabling the crime because the is defined as a Muslim thing and not child trafficking -  it is more important that the criminal be a member of a certain ethnic group than that he commited a horrendous crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
Click to expand...

They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?

Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
Click to expand...



The Rotherham Rape Ring did select by race. I dont' know about the others. 


That Muslims also have a separate issue with internal sexual abuse, is a separate issue.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police failed. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police followed the policies laid down from above. Especially the informal policy of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Exactly what do you expect to happen ? ...."
> 
> 
> I deleted your paragraph of strawmen and deflections to answer your actual question.
> 
> Publicly link Political Correctness and those who use it, to the results of their actions. Expel them from power.
> 
> Then have a real discussion on policy, the first honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a lot easier to just label it a muzzie problem and gin hate and anger towards the entire community then it is to implement programs to address the problem at it's source and fund better policing and community outreach programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here you use Political Correctness to lie about what people are saying. And to deny the existence of the problem.
> 
> *
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT CAUSED THE RAPE RINGS AND ALLOWED THEM TO CONTINUE, AND ENSURES THAT THERE WILL BE MORE.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is at fault for the rapes?  It wasnt politicsl correctness that underfunded police.  Nor was it political correctness that refused to look at the system as a whole that was failing these kids.  There is a lot of blame to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was political correctness that told the police to look away. It is political correctness that has prevented looking at the political and cultural source of that.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of blame to go around. But you are trying to *spread it around* to contain the damage to your power weapon, ie Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the rape rings did not start with muslims and are not confined to muslims and will continue when there are no Muslims?  And it has nothing to do with politicsl correctness.  It goes on everywhere.
> 
> Is labeling it a muslim problem "a real discussion of policy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way the muslim communities manifests rape rings is different than the older ones, and that alone is reason to discuss it as it's own issue with potentially it's owe solutions.
> 
> 
> That it is PROTECTED by powerful government and cultural forces, is even more reason to discuss it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, labeling Muslim rape rings as a Muslim/PC problem, is a real discussion of policy.
> 
> 
> For starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an analysis of the overall muslim rape claims made about Europe...if you are intent on portraying it as a Muslim/immigrant problem it is worth a read.
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't read it. Ad blocker, in german.
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of disinformation pushback against the reports of muslim rape claims.
Click to expand...


It is Spiegel Online they are in sympathy with Leftism, they also do Disinformation Propaganda this to paint Muslims as Angelic Creatures and Patriotic Germans as Literally Hitler and also to support Open Borders to Mass Immigration from the Middle East and Africa and ANYONE who disagree is again Literally Hitler etc, the article is about how the Islamic Migrants in general NOT responsible for sexual attacks and that only a tiny percentage of sexual attacks are by Islamic Migrants and that this is ALL Disinformation Propaganda for what they term Right-Wing websites and of course they also have to blame PEGIDA and the AfD, they conclude that if they want things safer the ONLY solution is MORE Integration ie. allowing MORE Muslims and Africans IN ie. Open Borders Unlimited Immigration = Integration. It would be excellent if a group of Spiegel Online writers would be gang raped anally by a group of their Muslim and African pets and we hope get HIV Positive, the human filth writers DESERVE that type of Cultural Enrichment and this we would celebrate with bottles of Champagne.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing honestly the issues of importing an alien culture is not "demonizing" anyone.
> 
> 
> THe goal should be to prevent this from occurring in the future. Trying to do this without honestly discussing the role culture and political correctness played in this, is choosing to fail at that and thus ensure that it happens, again and again, and more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons that are weaker and more easily dealt with than Political Correctness. Classism does not have the entire Power Structure pushing to make it stronger and stronger like PC does.
> 
> 
> A fair question. ONe that should be addressed and not just used to avoid tough questions.
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any time that has actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
Click to expand...


That article state the cases of 35 girls, so NOT MANY THOUSANDS as in White Non Muslim Rotherham girls. The majority sexually attack White Non Muslim girls first to get drunk and give drugs to and then gang rape in an organised group.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
Click to expand...

Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.

Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham Rape Ring did select by race. I dont' know about the others.
> 
> 
> That Muslims also have a separate issue with internal sexual abuse, is a separate issue.
Click to expand...


Again, your racism clouds your view. They targeted vulnerable girls as you have been shown multiple times on this thread. Asian families tend to have stronger family structures than white or Afro Carib families do there tend to be less of them in this category.

These blokes just wanted a shag not a race war.

Just addressing another of your loony points.How do you propose to deport a million British citizens ? Where are they going to ?  

And just another one of your loony points.......................how are you going to stop Muslims becoming taxi drivers ?
Of course you will be aware that they already have to pass a registration that filters out those with a criminal record. You also have to posses a clean driving license.

We are innocent till proven guilty in the UK. I understand that it is a similar proposition in the US. 

What you want to do is rip up Magna Carta in order to pursue some vision of a white society. Are there any other groups you would like to get rid of ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vagabond63 said:


> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.



*"He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,” he says*

Say it aint so !! That looks like a pretty shit cover up to me.


----------



## Mindful

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the goal is on PREVENTING this in the future then how will that goal be accomplished by defining this as a Muslim problem (and that is what you are doing) going to accomplish that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham Rape Ring did select by race. I dont' know about the others.
> 
> 
> That Muslims also have a separate issue with internal sexual abuse, is a separate issue.
Click to expand...


Those girls were white trash to them.


----------



## Mindful

Just wanted a shag?

It was organised. Highly!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham Rape Ring did select by race. I dont' know about the others.
> 
> 
> That Muslims also have a separate issue with internal sexual abuse, is a separate issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those girls were white trash to them.
Click to expand...


Racist Muslims that target ONLY White Non Muslim girls because they think as you say just White trash, do Coyote and Tommy Tainant AGREE with the Muslims they WORSHIP so much that White Non Muslim girls are White trash, the Leftists name call ANYONE who is WHITE and Non Muslim and NOT Leftist they name call them as RACIST and at the SAME time in a fanatical way DEFEND and make EXCUSES for Muslims who are RACIST against WHITE Non Muslims, they also say they are Pro Womens Rights and at the SAME time SUPPORT Islamists who are fanatically Anti Womens Rights, as with majority of situations there is ZERO logical and ZERO coherent about ANYTHING that Leftists comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Just wanted a shag?
> 
> It was organised. Highly!



The problem is that Britain there is not enough GOATS and so the Muslim pets have to gang rape in organised gangs White Non Muslim girls the solution to preventing White Non Muslim girls being gang raped by Muslim gang rape gangs is to IMPORT MORE GOATS TO BRITAIN!

Oh hold on, GOATS NEED protecting also #GoatLivesMatter #FuckIslam






What else? Oh this:


----------



## Mindful

Despite TT's over vigorous attempts to muddy the waters, this  particular issue was, or still is, about Pakistani Muslim rape gangs in  Great Britain, and peculiar to Britain *only.
*
If Tommy would like to open a thread about English  white rapists and paedos, and keep it contained to that context, feel free. The Rotherham gang had an extensive network system, organised so well for the activities to flourish.

As a Rotherham grooming gang survivor, I want people to know about the religious extremism which inspired my abusers


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
Click to expand...



Got it. No real change, just throwing little guys under the bus, while you rally around the power structure that is really to blame.


You are a disgusting vile person, you piece of shit, placing your agenda over the safety of your nations' children.



Fuck you, and your race baiting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
Click to expand...


I Google Shaun Wright south yorkshire and that is ONE politician but not high level as in Government, how many British MPs have lost their jobs over the DELIBERATE ignoring of organised paedophile gangs and the DELIBERATE orchestrated sexual abuse and rape of boys and girls? ZERO. How many British MPs have lost their jobs over the many sexual abuse and rapings at childrens homes for vulnerable children? ZERO. Shaun Wright is ONE man and not a top level politician as in the British Cabinet and that is the British Cabinet of both Conservative and Labour Governments.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham Rape Ring did select by race. I dont' know about the others.
> 
> 
> That Muslims also have a separate issue with internal sexual abuse, is a separate issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, your racism clouds your view
Click to expand...



You are supporting policies and actions that have already resulted in the rape of thousands of children, and obviously will do so again.

Even if I was a racist, as you falsely accuse me of, you vile piece of shit, I would still be a far better person than you, faggot.




> . They targeted vulnerable girls as you have been shown multiple times on this thread. Asian families tend to have stronger family structures than white or Afro Carib families do there tend to be less of them in this category.




Out of thousands of victims, I've not heard of any being from their own communities. Are you claiming that NONE of the "asian" families produce any vulnerable girls? 

It is pretty obvious that there was racism involved in the selection process. Funny, that you are so offended, or pretend to be so offended at such behavior when you claim to see it on a message board, 

but not when it results is thousands of your communities children's being raped, tortured, terrorized and even enslaved.


Did I mention that you were a piece of shit?




> These blokes just wanted a shag not a race war.




Again, you see racism in any white that opposes you, but these vile pieces of shit target white girls for rape by the thousands, and you give them a pass. (on the racism)




> Just addressing another of your loony points.How do you propose to deport a million British citizens ? Where are they going to ?



Start with all of the ones that are not yet citizens. Then move on to checking on those that obvious lied in the application process or are obviously not loyal citizens. Then any with dual citizenship that commit crimes. 





> And just another one of your loony points.......................how are you going to stop Muslims becoming taxi drivers ?



Investigate what mechanism is barring native UKers from the job, then address it. 

If such a move had been done in Rotherham, they likely would have discovered the rape ring, Just saying.

[/QUOTE]
Of course you will be aware that they already have to pass a registration that filters out those with a criminal record. You also have to posses a clean driving license.[/QUOTE]



Ahh, your giving them a pass on racial discrimination in hiring now too. Got it. Racist bigot.





> What you want to do is rip up Magna Carta in order to pursue some vision of a white society. Are there any other groups you would like to get rid of ?




Your vision involves the rape of thousands of young white girls. And who knows what else that has not yet been discovered.


ANd will again, as you have not altered the cause of this at all.


----------



## Mindful

From Sky News.

Some Muslim men involved in cases where young white girls have been abused view them as "worthless", the head of the UK's Ramadhan Foundation has said.

Mohammed Shafiq told Sky News: "There is a minority of criminals involved in sexual abuse of children in on-street gang grooming who view white girls as worthless.

"They think they can be used in this abhorrent sort of way where they can be seen as trash."


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> ...Pakistani-Muslim enclaves, the Banlieus of Bradford; I've driven through them myself...



Have you ever gotten out of your car and walked amongst them, talked to them?



Mindful said:


> Yes you are right. The political correctness was the villain. It has been discussed at length on English television.



Aah, English television, the arbiter of objective information. 

"Political correctness" whatever that is supposed to mean, may have played a minor role amongst some of the individuals involved but was only one factor. More influential was the attitude towards the victims and the victims themselves; many were too afraid to speak out and those who did were often not believed because of their mental and or socio-economic status along with a lack of concrete evidence that could be used in a court of law.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham Rape Ring did select by race. I dont' know about the others.
> 
> 
> That Muslims also have a separate issue with internal sexual abuse, is a separate issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, your racism clouds your view. They targeted vulnerable girls as you have been shown multiple times on this thread. Asian families tend to have stronger family structures than white or Afro Carib families do there tend to be less of them in this category.
> 
> These blokes just wanted a shag not a race war.
> 
> Just addressing another of your loony points.How do you propose to deport a million British citizens ? Where are they going to ?
> 
> And just another one of your loony points.......................how are you going to stop Muslims becoming taxi drivers ?
> Of course you will be aware that they already have to pass a registration that filters out those with a criminal record. You also have to posses a clean driving license.
> 
> We are innocent till proven guilty in the UK. I understand that it is a similar proposition in the US.
> 
> What you want to do is rip up Magna Carta in order to pursue some vision of a white society. Are there any other groups you would like to get rid of ?
Click to expand...


*"Asian families tend to have stronger family structures than white or Afro Carib families do there tend to be less of them in this category."
*
Why ONLY White with NO caps? Oh that's right because you HATE Whites, you are a Self-Hating White Man who would prefer to be Brown because of Muh Slave Trade and Muh Colonialism or whatever.

So now you also comment that not ONLY White but also Black families are CRAP, so much for you being Pro-Black, we now observe you are now Anti-White AND Anti-Black and ONLY Pro-Muslim on ANY level and that IF a Right-Winger commented what you have commented YOU would be FIRST in that thread to name call them a racist for trashing Blacks and commenting how CRAP they are at the family unit.

*"These blokes just wanted a shag not a race war."*

This is how you term RAPE? They in ORCHESTRATED fashion DELIBERATELY target YOUNG UNDERAGE GIRLS NOT of THEIR COMMUNITY, they plan in advance to give them alcohol and drugs and then 20, 30, 40, 50, 100, 200 PLUS Muslim men in a line up each to FORCIBLY RAPE THOUSANDS of these girls.

So Correll, Dogmaphobe, Mindful, The Hawk and others in this and other threads ARE ACCURATE when they tell YOU that you SUPPORT the rape of young girls by your Muslim loverboys. IF this was WHITE MEN would you comment:

*"These blokes just wanted a shag not a race war."*

No you would NOT.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pakistani-Muslim enclaves, the Banlieus of Bradford; I've driven through them myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever gotten out of your car and walked amongst them, talked to them?
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right. The political correctness was the villain. It has been discussed at length on English television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aah, English television, the arbiter of objective information.
> 
> "Political correctness" whatever that is supposed to mean, may have played a minor role amongst some of the individuals involved but was only one factor. More influential was the attitude towards the victims and the victims themselves; many were too afraid to speak out and those who did were often not believed because of their mental and or socio-economic status along with a lack of concrete evidence that could be used in a court of law.
Click to expand...


As objective as here?



Of course I've talked to them. I like those three on Gogglebox.

I also get lamb chops from the Pakistani butcher in DC.


----------



## Vagabond63

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
Click to expand...


He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what little I could figure out from the info in this thread, the pedo ring was full of high ranking officials, some in law enforcement.  THAT is why the ring wasn't broken up earlier.  No one was protecting Muslims, I'm absolutely sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
Click to expand...


 I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
Click to expand...


An objective type, aren't you?


----------



## Vagabond63

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you focus on a narrow point. You are obsessed with crimes by Muslims and airbrush the vast majority of the crimes which arent. Do you think your tired and bigoted contribution will do much to protect children ?
> You have no standing in this debate because you are a racist who is obsessed with hatred of brown people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
Click to expand...


The following people lost their jobs:
Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
also:
Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An objective type, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Yes, as much as I can be as a human being.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following people lost their jobs:
> Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
> Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
> Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
> Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
> also:
> Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party
Click to expand...


It took long enough. And it's still going on to this day.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An objective type, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as much as I can be as a human being.
Click to expand...


Oh? You're trying that one, are you? lol.


----------



## Mindful

The hypocrisy of the Left. Exposed by the Muslim grooming gangs.

Telford and the Left | The Spectator


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An objective type, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as much as I can be as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? You're trying that one, are you? lol.
Click to expand...

What one's that? I try and fact check whenever possible and take nothing reported in the media from whatever side, at face value, what does that make me then?


----------



## SweetSue92

Mindful said:


> The hypocrisy of the Left. Exposed by the Muslim grooming gangs.
> 
> Telford and the Left | The Spectator



The ending of this wonderful article is so true, and so apt:

_One piece of evidence was an incident in which one of the perpetrators was caught by a white, female ticket inspector travelling on public transport without a ticket. He yelled at her, ‘All white women are only good for one thing, for men like me to f–k and use as trash, that is all women like you are worth.’

To the minority of Muslim men who still subscribe to this attitude, white, unveiled females are neither chaste not protected, and are as such easy targets for sex. *But the Left, while perfectly happy to screech about ‘white male privilege’, launch royal commissions into the Catholic Church, and fabricate statistics about ‘rape culture’ in residential colleges, continues to turn a blind eye when bad behaviour comes from one of their protected identity groups. To the Left, Islam is immune from critique, no matter the crime.*

Politicians in the UK must join Lucy Allan and publicly condemn this appalling cultural trope. This archaic mentality must be identified for what it is, rooted out, and quashed. If not, the suffering of the Telford girls, and thousands like them, will continue to ooze along._


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An objective type, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as much as I can be as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? You're trying that one, are you? lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What one's that? I try and fact check whenever possible and take nothing reported in the media from whatever side, at face value, what does that make me then?
Click to expand...


You want to talk about _you?
_
So you are saying the whole thing was made up? A pack of lies?


_
_


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An objective type, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as much as I can be as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? You're trying that one, are you? lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What one's that? I try and fact check whenever possible and take nothing reported in the media from whatever side, at face value, what does that make me then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to talk about _you?
> _
> So you are saying the whole thing was made up? A pack of lies?
Click to expand...


Why not read my posts on this subject in this thread, might save us both a lot of time.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me. That has already happened in the UK, in the Rotherham rape scandals. The police were tipped off but did not follow through because "multi culti"...they were told they dare not. Are you ignorant to this, old lady?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
Click to expand...


Your attitude, from what I can gather, is very well described in the Spectator article Mindful linked. You're happy to discuss the crimes of radical Islam as long as you can drag Christianity into the mix as well, just as they said. 

Islam does not have the widespread occurrence of Imams molesting children. So when we talk about that in the Catholic church, we do not have to drag Islam into the discussion. Christianity does not have the widespread occurrence of rape rings going back for decades. So when we discuss that in UK Islam, we do not need to drag Christianity into the mix. Get it?


----------



## Mindful

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy of the Left. Exposed by the Muslim grooming gangs.
> 
> Telford and the Left | The Spectator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ending of this wonderful article is so true, and so apt:
> 
> _One piece of evidence was an incident in which one of the perpetrators was caught by a white, female ticket inspector travelling on public transport without a ticket. He yelled at her, ‘All white women are only good for one thing, for men like me to f–k and use as trash, that is all women like you are worth.’
> 
> To the minority of Muslim men who still subscribe to this attitude, white, unveiled females are neither chaste not protected, and are as such easy targets for sex. *But the Left, while perfectly happy to screech about ‘white male privilege’, launch royal commissions into the Catholic Church, and fabricate statistics about ‘rape culture’ in residential colleges, continues to turn a blind eye when bad behaviour comes from one of their protected identity groups. To the Left, Islam is immune from critique, no matter the crime.*
> 
> Politicians in the UK must join Lucy Allan and publicly condemn this appalling cultural trope. This archaic mentality must be identified for what it is, rooted out, and quashed. If not, the suffering of the Telford girls, and thousands like them, will continue to ooze along._
Click to expand...



Have you noticed the moral equivalence here?  Bringing the white  gang rapings and priest paedophiles into the mix. Spread the blame game around.

I wonder, if we were discussing one of those other issues, someone would mix metaphors by referring to the Pakistani Muslim activities during the argument.

I very much doubt it.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> An objective type, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as much as I can be as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? You're trying that one, are you? lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What one's that? I try and fact check whenever possible and take nothing reported in the media from whatever side, at face value, what does that make me then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to talk about _you?
> _
> So you are saying the whole thing was made up? A pack of lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not read my posts on this subject in this thread, might save us both a lot of time.
Click to expand...


Oh that old chestnut.

Guess what. I don't want to. 

It's too clichéd.


----------



## SweetSue92

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy of the Left. Exposed by the Muslim grooming gangs.
> 
> Telford and the Left | The Spectator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ending of this wonderful article is so true, and so apt:
> 
> _One piece of evidence was an incident in which one of the perpetrators was caught by a white, female ticket inspector travelling on public transport without a ticket. He yelled at her, ‘All white women are only good for one thing, for men like me to f–k and use as trash, that is all women like you are worth.’
> 
> To the minority of Muslim men who still subscribe to this attitude, white, unveiled females are neither chaste not protected, and are as such easy targets for sex. *But the Left, while perfectly happy to screech about ‘white male privilege’, launch royal commissions into the Catholic Church, and fabricate statistics about ‘rape culture’ in residential colleges, continues to turn a blind eye when bad behaviour comes from one of their protected identity groups. To the Left, Islam is immune from critique, no matter the crime.*
> 
> Politicians in the UK must join Lucy Allan and publicly condemn this appalling cultural trope. This archaic mentality must be identified for what it is, rooted out, and quashed. If not, the suffering of the Telford girls, and thousands like them, will continue to ooze along._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the moral equivalence here?  Bringing the white  gang rapings and priest paedophiles into the mix. Spread the blame game around.
> 
> I wonder, if we were discussing one of those other issues, someone would mix metaphors by referring to the Pakistani Muslim activities during the argument.
> 
> I very much doubt it.
Click to expand...


Of course not. However when Leftists go all vicious and Robin Hood over the Catholic priests, I often bring up their reactions on the Islamic rape rings, just to remind them of their own hypocrisy. Of course they want all the priests to fry, but the Muslims get a different set of laws and punishments.


----------



## Mindful

Oh well, "they" do it.

So.....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. No real change, just throwing little guys under the bus, while you rally around the power structure that is really to blame.
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting vile person, you piece of shit, placing your agenda over the safety of your nations' children.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your race baiting.
Click to expand...

Now you are moving the goalposts because your racist arguments have been shot down. (again) 

Lets get this straight. There are about 6 people on this thread who want to discuss the OP - The rape of Britains children. 

Then there are a bunch of low info American racists, like yourself,  who want to discuss one small group of offenders and ignore all of the others.

And yet we have the agenda ? Please.......................

Point out a high ranking US cabinet member who has lost his job over paedo rapes and we can take some learning from that.


----------



## sealybobo

Death Angel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in America. Here we worry about being shot by white male christians
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOU DONT. If you do, you have serious mental illness
Click to expand...

What about the 7 year old black girl who got shot by the white male in Texas?  

Texas drive-by shooting: Mother of 7-year-old girl shares her story - CNN

So you don't have to have a mental illness to be afraid of angry white males.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attitude, from what I can gather, is very well described in the Spectator article Mindful linked. You're happy to discuss the crimes of radical Islam as long as you can drag Christianity into the mix as well, just as they said.
> 
> Islam does not have the widespread occurrence of Imams molesting children. So when we talk about that in the Catholic church, we do not have to drag Islam into the discussion. Christianity does not have the widespread occurrence of rape rings going back for decades. So when we discuss that in UK Islam, we do not need to drag Christianity into the mix. Get it?
Click to expand...

I think that you will find that Christianity has decades of abuse by paedos. Certainly in the UK and I am guessing in the US as well. Why would you claim otherwise ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. No real change, just throwing little guys under the bus, while you rally around the power structure that is really to blame.
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting vile person, you piece of shit, placing your agenda over the safety of your nations' children.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are moving the goalposts because your racist arguments have been shot down. (again)
> 
> Lets get this straight. There are about 6 people on this thread who want to discuss the OP - The rape of Britains children.
> 
> Then there are a bunch of low info American racists, like yourself,  who want to discuss one small group of offenders and ignore all of the others.
> 
> And yet we have the agenda ? Please.......................
> 
> Point out a high ranking US cabinet member who has lost his job over paedo rapes and we can take some learning from that.
Click to expand...

Of course there is an agenda.

Yours is to lie about the extent of child rape being committed by Mulims in order to support the peeps .

1400 child rapes in Rothham, alone, yet all you supporters of Muslim rape gangs can do is to try to normalize them by comparing them to isolated acts that are magnitudes less frequent and with utterly different motivations and m.o. involved .


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Oh well, "they" do it.
> 
> So.....




….but it'd all the same, Mindful.

I mean, Rotherham has a population of around a hundred thousand, of which about 10000 are Muslim.  Muslims raped 1400 children, so since Brits are just the same, that means the other 90% HAD to have raped 14 thousand children. 

I mean, we keep hearing from the Muslim rape supporters about how Muslim rape of children is just a tiny minority of the child rapes in Britain, aren't we?

 Isn't amazing how that other 14 thousand child rapes have gone undetected for as long as they have?


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, "they" do it.
> 
> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but it'd all the same, Mindful.
> 
> I mean, Rotherham has a population of around a hundred thousand, of which about 10000 are Muslim.  Muslims raped 1400 children, so since Brits are just the same, that means the other 90% HAD to have raped 14 thousand children.
> 
> I mean, we keep hearing from the Muslim rape supporters about how Muslim rape of children is just a tiny minority of the child rapes in Britain, aren't we?
> 
> Isn't amazing how that other 14 thousand child rapes have gone undetected for as long as they have?
Click to expand...


And it's all about men wanting a cheap shag.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, "they" do it.
> 
> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but it'd all the same, Mindful.
> 
> I mean, Rotherham has a population of around a hundred thousand, of which about 10000 are Muslim.  Muslims raped 1400 children, so since Brits are just the same, that means the other 90% HAD to have raped 14 thousand children.
> 
> I mean, we keep hearing from the Muslim rape supporters about how Muslim rape of children is just a tiny minority of the child rapes in Britain, aren't we?
> 
> Isn't amazing how that other 14 thousand child rapes have gone undetected for as long as they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it's all about men wanting a cheap shag.
Click to expand...

One of the more repulsive rape supporters actually said the Muslims were just "tapping" those children (as in tapping some ass) and that the children involved were all indulging in consensual sex.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Google Shaun Wright south yorkshire and that is ONE politician but not high level as in Government, how many British MPs have lost their jobs over the DELIBERATE ignoring of organised paedophile gangs and the DELIBERATE orchestrated sexual abuse and rape of boys and girls? ZERO. How many British MPs have lost their jobs over the many sexual abuse and rapings at childrens homes for vulnerable children? ZERO. Shaun Wright is ONE man and not a top level politician as in the British Cabinet and that is the British Cabinet of both Conservative and Labour Governments.
Click to expand...



So, basically zero accountability or serious debate about changing the policies that caused it, as expected.


----------



## Correll

Vagabond63 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
Click to expand...



You are making a distinction without a difference.


----------



## Correll

Vagabond63 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the crimes do not have defenders such as you. That is why discussion must focus on this portion of the crimes.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you, you race baiting faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following people lost their jobs:
> Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
> Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
> Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
> Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
> also:
> Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party
Click to expand...



So, nothing that really changes anything.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. No real change, just throwing little guys under the bus, while you rally around the power structure that is really to blame.
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting vile person, you piece of shit, placing your agenda over the safety of your nations' children.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are moving the goalposts because your racist arguments have been shot down. (again)
> 
> Lets get this straight. There are about 6 people on this thread who want to discuss the OP - The rape of Britains children.
> 
> Then there are a bunch of low info American racists, like yourself,  who want to discuss one small group of offenders and ignore all of the others.
> 
> And yet we have the agenda ? Please.......................
> 
> Point out a high ranking US cabinet member who has lost his job over paedo rapes and we can take some learning from that.
Click to expand...




.Your use of race baiting, which is the very reason cited by the government for their allowing the rapes to go on for years,


shows that nothing has changed. 


The mechanism that caused the rapes in the first place, and allowed them to continue, is still in place.



And will thus ensure that similar atrocities will occur in the future.


Which your post, you demonstrate that the problem is still completely unchecked. 


That is my point.


Also, fuck you you piece of human garbage.


----------



## Correll

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. No real change, just throwing little guys under the bus, while you rally around the power structure that is really to blame.
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting vile person, you piece of shit, placing your agenda over the safety of your nations' children.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are moving the goalposts because your racist arguments have been shot down. (again)
> 
> Lets get this straight. There are about 6 people on this thread who want to discuss the OP - The rape of Britains children.
> 
> Then there are a bunch of low info American racists, like yourself,  who want to discuss one small group of offenders and ignore all of the others.
> 
> And yet we have the agenda ? Please.......................
> 
> Point out a high ranking US cabinet member who has lost his job over paedo rapes and we can take some learning from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is an agenda.
> 
> Yours is to lie about the extent of child rape being committed by Mulims in order to support the peeps .
> 
> 1400 child rapes in Rothham, alone, yet all you supporters of Muslim rape gangs can do is to try to normalize them by comparing them to isolated acts that are magnitudes less frequent and with utterly different motivations and m.o. involved .
Click to expand...



And that 1400 is an admitted LOW estimate by the government. Just saying.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> Are people still called racist for discussing the role that Muslim immigrants played in these and other social ills?
> 
> 
> Would such as statement be considered illegal Hate Speech under your lack of free speech laws?
> 
> 
> 
> Which "high level politician" has ever lost their job over a paedo scandal ? You see there you go again. You are showing your racism.
> 
> Actually just google Shaun Wright south yorkshire. So there you go klan boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. No real change, just throwing little guys under the bus, while you rally around the power structure that is really to blame.
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting vile person, you piece of shit, placing your agenda over the safety of your nations' children.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, and your race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are moving the goalposts because your racist arguments have been shot down. (again)
> 
> Lets get this straight. There are about 6 people on this thread who want to discuss the OP - The rape of Britains children.
> 
> Then there are a bunch of low info American racists, like yourself,  who want to discuss one small group of offenders and ignore all of the others.
> 
> And yet we have the agenda ? Please.......................
> 
> Point out a high ranking US cabinet member who has lost his job over paedo rapes and we can take some learning from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is an agenda.
> 
> Yours is to lie about the extent of child rape being committed by Mulims in order to support the peeps .
> 
> 1400 child rapes in Rothham, alone, yet all you supporters of Muslim rape gangs can do is to try to normalize them by comparing them to isolated acts that are magnitudes less frequent and with utterly different motivations and m.o. involved .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that 1400 is an admitted LOW estimate by the government. Just saying.
Click to expand...



Exactly.

Yet these child rape defenders try to justify them by pointing out some cases where non Muslims commit similar (and mostly far less violent) acts.

Whether defending Muslims raping children, Muslims indulging in mass murder of infidels or Muslims killing girls for honor, giving clitorectomies to girls, tossing gays off roofs, killing people for apostasy or any other 7th century behavior, it's always the same playbook -- defend the action by indulging in an intentionally false comparison to another group.

It is the fact that the deceit is quite intentional that provides the proof of support.  If they were fair minded individuals, they would note the  vast difference between 1400 (or more) BRITISH children being raped by Muslims out of a population of 10000 Muslims and a few dozen British children raped by Brits with few or NO Muslim victims out of a population of 60 Million Brits. They are all terrifying and horrible acts, but the Muslim ones are magnitudes more prevalent, much more violent (have any of these rape supporters read the reports?) and involve the rape of British children instead of children from their own community.

They are here to defend Muslim rape culture, however, and so they are unwilling to be even remotely honest about it. They call others racist for not supporting the rapists like they do, while ignoring the facts that the very acts they are defending are the most despicable acts of racism imaginable.

 Once again, if white people were raping Muslim children to this degree, these child rape supporters would be all over it in a heartbeat. Their tiny little brains cannot anything but identity politics, however and so the identity of the perps is all that matter, that identity making them inviolate. .


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy of the Left. Exposed by the Muslim grooming gangs.
> 
> Telford and the Left | The Spectator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ending of this wonderful article is so true, and so apt:
> 
> _One piece of evidence was an incident in which one of the perpetrators was caught by a white, female ticket inspector travelling on public transport without a ticket. He yelled at her, ‘All white women are only good for one thing, for men like me to f–k and use as trash, that is all women like you are worth.’
> 
> To the minority of Muslim men who still subscribe to this attitude, white, unveiled females are neither chaste not protected, and are as such easy targets for sex. *But the Left, while perfectly happy to screech about ‘white male privilege’, launch royal commissions into the Catholic Church, and fabricate statistics about ‘rape culture’ in residential colleges, continues to turn a blind eye when bad behaviour comes from one of their protected identity groups. To the Left, Islam is immune from critique, no matter the crime.*
> 
> Politicians in the UK must join Lucy Allan and publicly condemn this appalling cultural trope. This archaic mentality must be identified for what it is, rooted out, and quashed. If not, the suffering of the Telford girls, and thousands like them, will continue to ooze along._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the moral equivalence here?  Bringing the white  gang rapings and priest paedophiles into the mix. Spread the blame game around.
> 
> I wonder, if we were discussing one of those other issues, someone would mix metaphors by referring to the Pakistani Muslim activities during the argument.
> 
> I very much doubt it.
Click to expand...


You seem to be suggesting there is some sort moral difference in gang rapes depending on the race or ethnicity or religion of the perpetrator.


----------



## Coyote

Vagabond63 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
Click to expand...


And add to these evil men only represent something like  0.01% of the UK Asian population.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Convince police and social workers that they will not be punished for addressing the problem correctly. This should include repealing "hate speech" laws that put people (reporters) at legal risk.
> 
> 2. Make it acceptable to push back against developments such as all the taxis being Muslim.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone that can be deported.
> 
> 4. Stop importing more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it IS about Muslims. Deport every Muslim that can be? Is that what everyone means?
> 
> In the meantime you marginalize the more significant problems (police funding, social ills)...
> 
> Adressing the problem "correctly" means what...calling it a Muslim problem?  Scapegoating an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Western nations WHY do the Muslim paedophiles ONLY target Non Muslim WHITE girls? Why do they not target young Muslim girls to get drunk and give drugs to and gang rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do abuse Muslim girls, where do you get the idea they only target white girls?
> 
> Beyond Rotherham: Muslims are also silent victims of sexual abuse | Iman Amrani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Rotherham Rape Ring did select by race. I dont' know about the others.
> 
> 
> That Muslims also have a separate issue with internal sexual abuse, is a separate issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those girls were white trash to them.
Click to expand...

They were to a lot of people.  That is why they were not taken seriously.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy of the Left. Exposed by the Muslim grooming gangs.
> 
> Telford and the Left | The Spectator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ending of this wonderful article is so true, and so apt:
> 
> _One piece of evidence was an incident in which one of the perpetrators was caught by a white, female ticket inspector travelling on public transport without a ticket. He yelled at her, ‘All white women are only good for one thing, for men like me to f–k and use as trash, that is all women like you are worth.’
> 
> To the minority of Muslim men who still subscribe to this attitude, white, unveiled females are neither chaste not protected, and are as such easy targets for sex. *But the Left, while perfectly happy to screech about ‘white male privilege’, launch royal commissions into the Catholic Church, and fabricate statistics about ‘rape culture’ in residential colleges, continues to turn a blind eye when bad behaviour comes from one of their protected identity groups. To the Left, Islam is immune from critique, no matter the crime.*
> 
> Politicians in the UK must join Lucy Allan and publicly condemn this appalling cultural trope. This archaic mentality must be identified for what it is, rooted out, and quashed. If not, the suffering of the Telford girls, and thousands like them, will continue to ooze along._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the moral equivalence here?  Bringing the white  gang rapings and priest paedophiles into the mix. Spread the blame game around.
> 
> I wonder, if we were discussing one of those other issues, someone would mix metaphors by referring to the Pakistani Muslim activities during the argument.
> 
> I very much doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be suggesting there is some sort moral difference in gang rapes depending on the race or ethnicity or religion of the perpetrator.
Click to expand...


No I'm not.


----------



## Mindful

Some distinctions to be made:

A Sikh group is urging politicians not to describe the Rotherham grooming gang as “Asian” as the term is too vague and “besmirches” communities.

Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.


Bhai Amrik Singh, chairman of the Sikh Federation UK said he hoped their combined prison sentences of more than 100 years would give a measure of justice to “ victims that have endured more than a decade of violence and horrific sexual abuse”.

Police on Rotherham conviction

“We have learnt the perpetrators of these crimes regarded themselves as above the law as the authorities were supposedly worried about race relations and turned a blind eye despite repeated warnings,” he added

_“One of the demands in the Sikh Manifesto that we published a year ago before the General Election was that the government should encourage public bodies and the media to abandon the use of the term ‘Asian’ when describing perpetrators for reasons of political correctness.

“If the four men that have been found guilty and carried out the abuse were Pakistani Muslims, this is how they should be described and not called Asian.”


A Sikh group wants politicians to stop describing the Rotherham grooming gang as 'Asian'


_


----------



## SweetSue92

Mindful said:


> Some distinctions to be made:
> 
> A Sikh group is urging politicians not to describe the Rotherham grooming gang as “Asian” as the term is too vague and “besmirches” communities.
> 
> Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.
> 
> 
> Bhai Amrik Singh, chairman of the Sikh Federation UK said he hoped their combined prison sentences of more than 100 years would give a measure of justice to “ victims that have endured more than a decade of violence and horrific sexual abuse”.
> 
> Police on Rotherham conviction
> 
> “We have learnt the perpetrators of these crimes regarded themselves as above the law as the authorities were supposedly worried about race relations and turned a blind eye despite repeated warnings,” he added
> 
> _“One of the demands in the Sikh Manifesto that we published a year ago before the General Election was that the government should encourage public bodies and the media to abandon the use of the term ‘Asian’ when describing perpetrators for reasons of political correctness.
> 
> “If the four men that have been found guilty and carried out the abuse were Pakistani Muslims, this is how they should be described and not called Asian.”
> 
> 
> A Sikh group wants politicians to stop describing the Rotherham grooming gang as 'Asian'
> 
> _



That "Asian" moniker is one of the dumbest PC things I have ever read. Is Pakistan even technically an Asian nation? Here in the states we definitely consider it Middle Eastern, though I know "Middle East" is not a continent. But when we think "Asia" we think China, Japan, Indonesia, the island nations, definitely not Pakistan. 

Way to be so PC that you lump in an entire continent so as to avoid saying exactly who is at fault. Absolutely ridiculous, and I don't blame others for being upset.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I want to discuss all of the crimes. You are only concerned about a minority of them. You have no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following people lost their jobs:
> Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
> Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
> Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
> Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
> also:
> Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing that really changes anything.
Click to expand...

You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is jail time for those who knew about the rapes and did nothing, with very lengthy jail time for those who actually prevented others from doing something about it.
> 
> Muslims rape children in such enormous numbers as they do, do so as an act of intimidation aimed against the British and with full knowledge that there are so many like those in this thread who support their doing it.  The only way for the British to prevent it is for the good British people to round up all the snakes in their system who have been enabling it and do something about THEM.
> 
> If the Rotherham protective services people were behind bars for their role in collaborating with the Muslim rapists, you can bet that the next group responsible will think twice before collaborating with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you focus on Rotherham ? Could those solutions not apply to all the other scandals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I focus on it because it is so glaring and because it provides insight into the magnitude of the problem with Muslims raping children .
> 
> Of course, I would envision this as part of the solution for the whole country.  It would only be part of a solution and to be used with the curtailment of Muslim immigration until such a time as the current Muslim population is fully integrated (3/4 th are not), abandoning the stupidity of multiculturalism and ending the subjugation of liberal values to Islamic ones, but it would be a start.
> 
> One enormous problem is a fast growing Islamic population that wants nothing to do with liberal values the bigger problem lies with you brainwashed useful idiots that defend Islam over your very
> own countrymen .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is that if they did stop all Muslim immigration and also deported all Muslims out of Britain they still would have a problem with paedophiles and grooming gangs and paedophile rings. I now think it is not a good idea to put paedophiles and underage sex abusers into different compartments eg. Muslim paedophiles are not different from paedophile Priests and are not different from Methodist paedophiles and are not different from Jewish paedophiles etc they are ALL the SAME they are ALL monsters and I think more productive if a society begin to deal with paedophiles as ONE group it does not help I think to seperate these monsters into different groups based on skin colour and religion. This is now my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know what the solution is...but it has to be holistic.  It has to be able to identify and protect vulnerable children and have stiff penalties to those who buy and sell.  Part of the problem to is many of these gangs cross borders.  Women and children are trafficked from Russia and Eastern European countries, from Libya and Syria where conditions are brutal and largely lawless, and Thailand and Myanmar so stopping these things is rather like fighting a hydra.  One the things I read is human trafficking overall generates a huge amount of money, more so rhan drugs so you can imagine the types of people involved for whom children for sex is nothing more than a financial transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me to be on topic again in this thread this I refer to the Kincora Boys Home scandal, this in Northern Ireland during the 1960s and 1970s and in the 1980s again the situation that the police and authorities knew the sexual abuse including rape was happening for many decades and this did zero and also again top politicians, judges, military and the police visited the Kincora Boys Home to sexually abuse and rape boys.
> 
> What to think of this? I think the logical conclusion is that in Britain at a certain time it was Institutionalised Acceptance of sexual abuse of vulnerable children, of children who were disturbed in the mind and who they considered Trouble Children who did not behave as good children and so nobody wanted them and with this nobody care what happen to them and so they could be used and abused and it all accepted and covered up.
> 
> Kincora Boys' Home - Wikipedia
> 
> Boy sexually assaulted on first day at Kincora boys' home
> 
> The MI5 blackmail of top paedophile politicians:
> 
> Inquiry to examine abuse claims at Kincora Boy's Home
> 
> Kincora boys' home abuser 'tried to get child to have sex with animal'
Click to expand...


Kincora is still a live issue in my opinion. And more damning of the British state than any other scandal. Documents continue to be suppressed and some point soon all the victims will be dead.
And it goes right to the top of the establishment.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Some distinctions to be made:
> 
> A Sikh group is urging politicians not to describe the Rotherham grooming gang as “Asian” as the term is too vague and “besmirches” communities.
> 
> Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.
> 
> 
> Bhai Amrik Singh, chairman of the Sikh Federation UK said he hoped their combined prison sentences of more than 100 years would give a measure of justice to “ victims that have endured more than a decade of violence and horrific sexual abuse”.
> 
> Police on Rotherham conviction
> 
> “We have learnt the perpetrators of these crimes regarded themselves as above the law as the authorities were supposedly worried about race relations and turned a blind eye despite repeated warnings,” he added
> 
> _“One of the demands in the Sikh Manifesto that we published a year ago before the General Election was that the government should encourage public bodies and the media to abandon the use of the term ‘Asian’ when describing perpetrators for reasons of political correctness.
> 
> “If the four men that have been found guilty and carried out the abuse were Pakistani Muslims, this is how they should be described and not called Asian.”
> 
> 
> A Sikh group wants politicians to stop describing the Rotherham grooming gang as 'Asian'
> 
> _


Why does their religion need to be referenced?  Were the two women described as European Christians?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some distinctions to be made:
> 
> A Sikh group is urging politicians not to describe the Rotherham grooming gang as “Asian” as the term is too vague and “besmirches” communities.
> 
> Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.
> 
> 
> Bhai Amrik Singh, chairman of the Sikh Federation UK said he hoped their combined prison sentences of more than 100 years would give a measure of justice to “ victims that have endured more than a decade of violence and horrific sexual abuse”.
> 
> Police on Rotherham conviction
> 
> “We have learnt the perpetrators of these crimes regarded themselves as above the law as the authorities were supposedly worried about race relations and turned a blind eye despite repeated warnings,” he added
> 
> _“One of the demands in the Sikh Manifesto that we published a year ago before the General Election was that the government should encourage public bodies and the media to abandon the use of the term ‘Asian’ when describing perpetrators for reasons of political correctness.
> 
> “If the four men that have been found guilty and carried out the abuse were Pakistani Muslims, this is how they should be described and not called Asian.”
> 
> 
> A Sikh group wants politicians to stop describing the Rotherham grooming gang as 'Asian'
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Why does their religion need to be referenced?  Were the two women described as European Christians?
Click to expand...

The Sikhs have a point. The friends of tommy robinson are as thick as shit and cannot distinguish between sikhs and muslims.
They also struggle with identifying paedos. Read about this famous story.
BBC NEWS | UK | Magazine | Whispering game


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _




It's amazing the sorts of things western women end up supporting once they attach themselves to Islam, isn't it.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want vague, general and irrelevant discussions, where a bunch of government bureaucrats and social workers talk and talk and nothing is every actually done.
> 
> 
> You are the one with no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following people lost their jobs:
> Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
> Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
> Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
> Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
> also:
> Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing that really changes anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
Click to expand...



I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.


A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.


The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.


That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing the sorts of things western women end up supporting once they attach themselves to Islam, isn't it.
Click to expand...


Is Islam a religion, or a political system?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing the sorts of things western women end up supporting once they attach themselves to Islam, isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Islam a religion, or a political system?
Click to expand...

I see it as an all encompassing supremacist doctrine governing every aspect of people's lives and with the aim of extinguishing all other ways of life.

The serial rapist and mass murderer who created it intended it as manifesto for domination and it has not wavered from its mission ever since.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not open to any discussion that doesnt end with stringing up Muslims.
> 
> Even in this post you are blowing hot air. You have been shown that these people have been caught,tried and given appropriate sentences. And yet you still whine on about a conspiracy. The whistleblower now works for the police in helping to identify problems and frame policy. You ignore that. You ignore everything that doesnt fit your narrow racist viewpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The following people lost their jobs:
> Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
> Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
> Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
> Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
> also:
> Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing that really changes anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
Click to expand...

Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?

Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.

As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest level politician that lost his or her job for causing this? What serious policy changes were made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following people lost their jobs:
> Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
> Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
> Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
> Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
> also:
> Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing that really changes anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
Click to expand...




Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following people lost their jobs:
> Roger Stone, Labour leader of Rotherham Council,
> Martin Kimber, its chief executive.
> Joyce Thacker, the council's director of children's services,
> Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire Police from 2012 and Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council from 2005 to 2010.
> also:
> Councillors Gwendoline Russell and Shaukat Ali and Jahangir Akhtar, former deputy council leader who had lost his council seat in 2014, were suspended from the Labour party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing that really changes anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
Click to expand...


You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.

You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.

Is this part of your final solution ?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing that really changes anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
Click to expand...



1. I asked about politicians losing their jobs. You have morphed that into arresting. Are lying, or are you delusional?

2. "Innocent"? Is that the sole requirement to move to the UK, in your mind? That's a sure fire way to end your nation. Of course, that makes perfect sense, as you seem to hate yourself, and your own people.

3. I told you to shove your race baiting up you ass, and that still stands.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I asked about politicians losing their jobs. You have morphed that into arresting. Are lying, or are you delusional?
> 
> 2. "Innocent"? Is that the sole requirement to move to the UK, in your mind? That's a sure fire way to end your nation. Of course, that makes perfect sense, as you seem to hate yourself, and your own people.
> 
> 3. I told you to shove your race baiting up you ass, and that still stands.
Click to expand...

No one said "innocent" was any sort of requirement.  But it does seem as if not being from certain ethnic and religious backgrounds IS a requirement in the eyes of some here.  Would you disagree?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I asked about politicians losing their jobs. You have morphed that into arresting. Are lying, or are you delusional?
> 
> 2. "Innocent"? Is that the sole requirement to move to the UK, in your mind? That's a sure fire way to end your nation. Of course, that makes perfect sense, as you seem to hate yourself, and your own people.
> 
> 3. I told you to shove your race baiting up you ass, and that still stands.
Click to expand...


You fail to provide any documentation to back up your proposed ethnic cleansing. You havent named one politician or stated what laws they have broken. Please tell me who is responsible and I will join your lynch mob.

As far as I can tell "these people" are British citizens. They have British passports and the rights of British citizens. Moving away from the rapists the innocent people you want to deport to somewhere are also british citizens. How do you propose to deport them ? Maybe set up camps to hold them ? That has been done before. Outside of your foul, polluted klan view is any of this legal in the US ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing that really changes anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
Click to expand...


You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that. 

Good job you don't live in Germany.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the six people convicted offences including rape and assault as part of years of sexual abuse in the Yorkshire town were of Pakistani heritage, while two others were British women.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing the sorts of things western women end up supporting once they attach themselves to Islam, isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Islam a religion, or a political system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it as an all encompassing supremacist doctrine governing every aspect of people's lives and with the aim of extinguishing all other ways of life.
> 
> The serial rapist and mass murderer who created it intended it as manifesto for domination and it has not wavered from its mission ever since.
Click to expand...


Interesting distinctions between Indians and Pakistanis  in Great Britain.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are moving the goalposts again. Who else was left ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
Click to expand...


Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with Muslims raping children in your country?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.
Click to expand...


How much do you charge per hour for this crap?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you charge per hour for this crap?
Click to expand...

Why is it different ?


----------



## Meathead

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you charge per hour for this crap?
Click to expand...

Urban Dictionary: Rentboy


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I asked about politicians losing their jobs. You have morphed that into arresting. Are lying, or are you delusional?
> 
> 2. "Innocent"? Is that the sole requirement to move to the UK, in your mind? That's a sure fire way to end your nation. Of course, that makes perfect sense, as you seem to hate yourself, and your own people.
> 
> 3. I told you to shove your race baiting up you ass, and that still stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said "innocent" was any sort of requirement.  But it does seem as if not being from certain ethnic and religious backgrounds IS a requirement in the eyes of some here.  Would you disagree?
Click to expand...



1. Tommy complained that I supported deporting people who were innocent. That implies that his ONLY requirement for becoming a citizen of his nation, is being innocent of any crime, as he doesn't support deporting anyone who is "innocent".

2. You've admitted that Muslim cultures are regressive on women's issues. Why do we want to import cultures that will have trouble respecting the equality our woman have?

IMO, we should consider the impact of populations on our society and cultural fusion, BEFORE we import them and add them to our society. 

That has not been done in the past, and the mass rape, torture, slavery, ect of thousands of young white girls is one small result THAT WE KNOW OF.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked who was the highest level politician that lost his or her job, because of the government allowing the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> 
> A list was provided, which shows that liberals are incapable of understanding the simplest of terms, and the highest ranking politician on the list seem to be the head of the City Council.
> 
> 
> The policies and the Political Correctness that caused and protected those policies came from a lot higher than City Council.
> 
> 
> That is not moving the goal post, you ignorant lying defender of mass rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Which "high ranking politician" would have been responsible for this ? Which policies did they enact to facilitate the scandal ? Do you have a link ?
> 
> Its easy to call for heads on platters but a bit more difficult to put together a case to back it up.
> 
> As an example I would point to the case of Mr Kavanaugh. His accuser was seen as credible and yet he was appointed to the highest court in the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one that supports the policy of Third World Immigration and the Culture of Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have had 3 days to find a link or provide a name. But all you can come back with is a piece of Klan gibberish.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace mate. You move from deporting innocent people to locking up innocent politicians because you dont like their policies. That may be legal in the US but it doesnt work over here.
> 
> Is this part of your final solution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I asked about politicians losing their jobs. You have morphed that into arresting. Are lying, or are you delusional?
> 
> 2. "Innocent"? Is that the sole requirement to move to the UK, in your mind? That's a sure fire way to end your nation. Of course, that makes perfect sense, as you seem to hate yourself, and your own people.
> 
> 3. I told you to shove your race baiting up you ass, and that still stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail to provide any documentation to back up your proposed ethnic cleansing. You havent named one politician or stated what laws they have broken. Please tell me who is responsible and I will join your lynch mob.
> 
> As far as I can tell "these people" are British citizens. They have British passports and the rights of British citizens. Moving away from the rapists the innocent people you want to deport to somewhere are also british citizens. How do you propose to deport them ? Maybe set up camps to hold them ? That has been done before. Outside of your foul, polluted klan view is any of this legal in the US ?
Click to expand...



1. Deporting people to their home is not normally called ethnic cleansing.

2. It is not one politician that is at fault for the climate of Political Correctness that led to these multiple mass rapes and slavery.

3. Your implication that a politician has to break a law, to be removed from office, is noted and laughed at. Supporting policy that has resulted in the rape and slavery of thousands of your nation's white girls, is a fine reason for loss of office.

4. Deportation normally, is mainly something that is done to people without British Passports, so your confusion on this issue is likely pretense. Save it for someone who does not know how vile and dishonest you lefties are.

5. I TOLD YOU TO SHOVE YOUR RACE BAITING UP YOUR ASS, SO DO SO NOW, AND STOP YOUR RACE BAITING YOU RACE BAITING ASSHOLE.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't use rhetoric like that.
> 
> Good job you don't live in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you charge per hour for this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ?
Click to expand...


Being sent home is different that being put in an oven, you race baiting asshole.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see any similarities between his proposals and what other fascists have done ? 2 million people punished for he actions of a handful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you charge per hour for this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being sent home is different that being put in an oven, you race baiting asshole.
Click to expand...

I think you might find that these people have British passports I had a drink with a few friends last night  and discussed your proposal.
When they had stopped laughing they were able to sketch out a plan for you.

Firstly nobody has the authority to do what you are proposing. So you will need an act of parliament and for that you will need to win an election. For that you will need a party, dont worry I have a name in mind.

Once you get it through the commons you will have to get it through the Lords. There is only one nazi there so you will have to create about 500 life peers to push it through.

The work is distasteful to decent people so you will need to create a special elite force to do it. Again, dont worry, I have a name in mind for these heroes.

Are you going to compensate these people for losing their homes and businesses ? That would cost a lot so better to label them as an enemy of the state and just steal everything. Maybe any portable property could be sent to Switzerland  ? 

You will need large areas to keep them in. Football stadia are the obvious solution. Thatchers old chum Pinochet was 50 years ahead of the game in this respect.

So far so good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you charge per hour for this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being sent home is different that being put in an oven, you race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you might find that these people have British passports I had a drink with a few friends last night  and discussed your proposal.
> When they had stopped laughing they were able to sketch out a plan for you.
> 
> Firstly nobody has the authority to do what you are proposing. So you will need an act of parliament and for that you will need to win an election. For that you will need a party, dont worry I have a name in mind.
> 
> Once you get it through the commons you will have to get it through the Lords. There is only one nazi there so you will have to create about 500 life peers to push it through.
> 
> The work is distasteful to decent people so you will need to create a special elite force to do it. Again, dont worry, I have a name in mind for these heroes.
> 
> Are you going to compensate these people for losing their homes and businesses ? That would cost a lot so better to label them as an enemy of the state and just steal everything. Maybe any portable property could be sent to Switzerland  ?
> 
> You will need large areas to keep them in. Football stadia are the obvious solution. Thatchers old chum Pinochet was 50 years ahead of the game in this respect.
> 
> So far so good. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...


Why do you need to bring your friends into this?

You think it's of earth shattering importance to us what they think?

Or is your on-line life so tightly entwined with realtime?


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive posted examples on this thread where this has happened in cases not involving muslims. Yet you choose to ignore this and continue spouting crap. You have been laughed out of this thread more than once. How many times before it penetrates ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attitude, from what I can gather, is very well described in the Spectator article Mindful linked. You're happy to discuss the crimes of radical Islam as long as you can drag Christianity into the mix as well, just as they said.
> 
> Islam does not have the widespread occurrence of Imams molesting children. So when we talk about that in the Catholic church, we do not have to drag Islam into the discussion. Christianity does not have the widespread occurrence of rape rings going back for decades. So when we discuss that in UK Islam, we do not need to drag Christianity into the mix. Get it?
Click to expand...


Erm, yes they do, so do Rabbis, see below:
Imam jailed for home tutor sex attacks on sisters | News | West Midlands Police
Cardiff imam jailed for 13 years for abusing girls at Qur'an lessons
Child sexual abuse, cover-ups and intimidation — a global Jewish community snapshot
Rabbi inaction failed abuse victims in Yeshiva community, royal commission says

This is my point. Child abuse is not limited to Muslims, abusers exist in every religion. The problem is all about abusers, not religions, no matter how hard you try to make out otherwise.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it different ? Two groups of innocent people attacked by right wing authoritarian trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you charge per hour for this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it different ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being sent home is different that being put in an oven, you race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you might find that these people have British passports I had a drink with a few friends last night  and discussed your proposal.
> When they had stopped laughing they were able to sketch out a plan for you.
> 
> Firstly nobody has the authority to do what you are proposing. So you will need an act of parliament and for that you will need to win an election. For that you will need a party, dont worry I have a name in mind.
> 
> Once you get it through the commons you will have to get it through the Lords. There is only one nazi there so you will have to create about 500 life peers to push it through.
> 
> The work is distasteful to decent people so you will need to create a special elite force to do it. Again, dont worry, I have a name in mind for these heroes.
> 
> Are you going to compensate these people for losing their homes and businesses ? That would cost a lot so better to label them as an enemy of the state and just steal everything. Maybe any portable property could be sent to Switzerland  ?
> 
> You will need large areas to keep them in. Football stadia are the obvious solution. Thatchers old chum Pinochet was 50 years ahead of the game in this respect.
> 
> So far so good. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...




If I was in charge of your nation's immigration policy, there are thousands of your nation's young girls who would not have been raped, tortured, terrorized, and even enslaved.


And you see me as the enemy, you blind suicidal self hating fool.


AND, keep in mind, that you are fighting to keep the status quo so that it happens again, and again, until it becomes the norm.


----------



## Vagabond63

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
Click to expand...

No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am REFUSING to discuss other cases right now. I can, and I have, and I will again. But you seem incapable of discussing problems within Islam.
> 
> Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attitude, from what I can gather, is very well described in the Spectator article Mindful linked. You're happy to discuss the crimes of radical Islam as long as you can drag Christianity into the mix as well, just as they said.
> 
> Islam does not have the widespread occurrence of Imams molesting children. So when we talk about that in the Catholic church, we do not have to drag Islam into the discussion. Christianity does not have the widespread occurrence of rape rings going back for decades. So when we discuss that in UK Islam, we do not need to drag Christianity into the mix. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erm, yes they do, so do Rabbis, see below:
> Imam jailed for home tutor sex attacks on sisters | News | West Midlands Police
> Cardiff imam jailed for 13 years for abusing girls at Qur'an lessons
> Child sexual abuse, cover-ups and intimidation — a global Jewish community snapshot
> Rabbi inaction failed abuse victims in Yeshiva community, royal commission says
> 
> This is my point. Child abuse is not limited to Muslims, abusers exist in every religion. The problem is all about abusers, not religions, no matter how hard you try to make out otherwise.
Click to expand...


That's not the issue. You're muddying the waters. This particular case was peculiar to the British Pakistani community, and the long standing cover up by the authorities.

If you want to discuss the misdeeds of priests and rabbis, feel free. Start a thread.


----------



## Correll

Vagabond63 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
Click to expand...



The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> That "Asian" moniker is one of the dumbest PC things I have ever read. Is Pakistan even technically an Asian nation? Here in the states we definitely consider it Middle Eastern, though I know "Middle East" is not a continent.



I've heard Americans are normally quite bad regarding the world outside the USA, thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "Asian" moniker is one of the dumbest PC things I have ever read. Is Pakistan even technically an Asian nation? Here in the states we definitely consider it Middle Eastern, though I know "Middle East" is not a continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard Americans are normally quite bad regarding the world outside the USA, thanks for confirming that.
Click to expand...


What's that to do with anything?


----------



## Vagabond63

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
Click to expand...


Agreed.
Pedophilia In The US: More Than 200,000 Children Married In The Last 15 Years
A hidden crime: Child sex trafficking is on the rise
Thanks for your concern, but I think you'll find you have your own problems your side of the pond.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> Pedophilia In The US: More Than 200,000 Children Married In The Last 15 Years
> A hidden crime: Child sex trafficking is on the rise
> Thanks for your concern, but I think you'll find you have your own problems your side of the pond.
Click to expand...


Open a thread then, and discuss it in that context.


----------



## Mindful

*JULY 2018*

July 1. Mubarek Ali, a 35-year-old former ringleader of a Telford child sex abuse gang, was sent back to prison after breaching the terms of his parole. In 2012, Ali was sentenced to 22 years in prison for child prostitution offenses, but was automatically released in 2017 after serving only five years. Telford MP Lucy Allan said there are "many questions to be answered" about why Ali was released, and also about how the justice system treats so-called grooming cases:

"Now he is back in jail, justice demands that he must serve the remainder of his sentence in custody; anything less would show a casual disregard for the nature of his crimes and for the victims whose lives he changed forever."

July 2. Abdul Rauf, a 51-year-old imam from Rochdale, was imprisoned for one year and five months after admitting to assaulting more than 20 children at a mosque. Inspector Phil Key, of Greater Manchester Police, said:

"Abdul Rauf is a nasty, bully of a man who beat the children in his classes until it became normalized. The children were left cowering and holding onto their ears, their arms and their legs after he repeatedly used violence as a punishment. The parents of the children had no idea that they were leaving their children in the care of a man who would leave them writhing in pain and covered in marks and bruises."

(Rauf is different from Abdul Rauf, 49, formerly of Rochdale, who was convicted as part of a child sex gang that targeted girls as young as 13 in the town.)

July 3. A judge in Iraq said that British jihadis found in the country would be executed by hanging. Abdul Sattar Beraqdar, spokesman for the Supreme Judicial Council, said that such a form of capital punishment would be good for British security:

"The punishment, as much as it seems strong, will affect the security of your country. I am sure there are hundreds of people in Britain at this moment thinking of committing similar crimes. That's why we, as Iraqis, if we are tough in sentencing these people, they will think thoroughly before taking any action."

Some 800 Britons have journeyed to Syria and Iraq to fight for the Islamic State; 130 have been killed in the conflict, according to British officials. It is unclear, however, how many British jihadis have been captured or have faced the death penalty. "We oppose the death penalty in all cases," a British Foreign Office spokesman said.

Multiculturalism and the Transformation of Britain in 2018: Part II


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> I think you might find that these people have British passports I had a drink with a few friends last night  and discussed your proposal.
> When they had stopped laughing they were able to sketch out a plan for you.
> 
> Firstly nobody has the authority to do what you are proposing. So you will need an act of parliament and for that you will need to win an election. For that you will need a party, dont worry I have a name in mind.
> 
> Once you get it through the commons you will have to get it through the Lords. There is only one nazi there so you will have to create about 500 life peers to push it through.
> 
> The work is distasteful to decent people so you will need to create a special elite force to do it. Again, dont worry, I have a name in mind for these heroes.
> 
> Are you going to compensate these people for losing their homes and businesses ? That would cost a lot so better to label them as an enemy of the state and just steal everything. Maybe any portable property could be sent to Switzerland  ?
> 
> You will need large areas to keep them in. Football stadia are the obvious solution. Thatchers old chum Pinochet was 50 years ahead of the game in this respect.
> 
> So far so good. Hope this helps.



You have friends?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "Asian" moniker is one of the dumbest PC things I have ever read. Is Pakistan even technically an Asian nation? Here in the states we definitely consider it Middle Eastern, though I know "Middle East" is not a continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard Americans are normally quite bad regarding the world outside the USA, thanks for confirming that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that to do with anything?
Click to expand...

I am guessing that he is saying that you are a thick fucker.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate what specific "problems" exist within Islam, but do not exist in any other religious group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have already revealed the game: you will not and cannot do so without knee-jerking to Christianity. The giveaway is right in your "question".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a "no, I can't" from you then. Thanks for making my point for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attitude, from what I can gather, is very well described in the Spectator article Mindful linked. You're happy to discuss the crimes of radical Islam as long as you can drag Christianity into the mix as well, just as they said.
> 
> Islam does not have the widespread occurrence of Imams molesting children. So when we talk about that in the Catholic church, we do not have to drag Islam into the discussion. Christianity does not have the widespread occurrence of rape rings going back for decades. So when we discuss that in UK Islam, we do not need to drag Christianity into the mix. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erm, yes they do, so do Rabbis, see below:
> Imam jailed for home tutor sex attacks on sisters | News | West Midlands Police
> Cardiff imam jailed for 13 years for abusing girls at Qur'an lessons
> Child sexual abuse, cover-ups and intimidation — a global Jewish community snapshot
> Rabbi inaction failed abuse victims in Yeshiva community, royal commission says
> 
> This is my point. Child abuse is not limited to Muslims, abusers exist in every religion. The problem is all about abusers, not religions, no matter how hard you try to make out otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the issue. You're muddying the waters. This particular case was peculiar to the British Pakistani community, and the long standing cover up by the authorities.
> 
> If you want to discuss the misdeeds of priests and rabbis, feel free. Start a thread.
Click to expand...

This thread is about British children. He is very on topic.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JoeB131 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fight any battles, faggot. You talk shit on the internet and you're always wrong, fuck you.
> 
> You don't even own a weapon, how are you going to fight a battle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That your mind is so tiny that you only think battles are fought with weapons is your problem.
Click to expand...



Your dry-inked pen vs. My oiled 30-.06

Not a wise choice of weapons. Too bad more UK fathers don't own 30-.06s like I do.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come across an interesting article from an interview with Nazir Afzal OBE, one of the 13 chief Crown Prosecutors in England and Wales and who was responsible for the successful conviction of the Rotherham gang, who offers a more, dare I say, "superior" perspecive than that adopted by the MSM over here, often quoted by some of the more Islamophobi contributors to this "discussion" the full article can be seen here: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’ but here's some of the more interesting comments:
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Rochdale trial, Afzal was disturbed at the way that some responded by muddling the actions of those prosecuted with their religious backgrounds. “There is a lot of criticism of religion – namely: ‘Is this a Muslim thing?’” He recalls how after the Rochdale case, someone called the Radio 4 Any Answers programme. “He said the Qu’ran supports paedophilia. I’m not paraphrasing, that is what he said. He wasn’t cut off, he was allowed to say all manner of things.”
> 
> *“There is no religious basis for this. These men were not religious. Islam says that alcohol, drugs, rape and abuse are all forbidden, yet these men were surrounded by all of these things. So how can anyone say that these men were driven by their religion to do this kind of thing?*
> 
> *“They were doing this horrible, terrible stuff, because of the fact that they are men. That’s sadly what the driver is here. This is about male power. These young girls have been manipulated and abused because they were easy prey for evil men.”*
> 
> But he recognises that this will be a difficult issue for the British Asian community for some time. “In one case I dealt with, a British National party member was convicted of child sexual abuse. The response of the BNP was to say that he was no longer a member. The British Pakistani community cannot do that about members of their community that are involved in abuse,” he says, pointing out that they do not have the same option of neatly removing membership rights from community members involved in abuse."
> 
> also
> 
> "He notes that the amount of media attention devoted to child sex abuse cases is inconsistent. He led the legal teams that reopened and successfully prosecuted the Rochdale grooming case in 2012, over the abuse of 47 girls by a group of Asian men. “*A few weeks after the Rochdale case, we dealt with a case of 10 white men in North Yorkshire who had been abusing young girls, and they were all convicted and they got long sentences. It didn’t get the level of coverage,”* he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
Click to expand...

Pro-Brexit activist said all Muslims should be removed from UK

Here is another helmet who wants to deport all muslims.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-Brexit activist said all Muslims should be removed from UK
> 
> Here is another helmet who wants to deport all muslims.
Click to expand...



Thanks for admitting that your cannot deny my point.

Judging a community on how it controls it's men, especially it's bad men, is completely reasonable.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Child abuse inquiry refuses to publish evidence on Gove phone call claim

*A public inquiry has refused to publish evidence that could shed light on an allegation that Michael Gove intervened in a child sexual abuse investigation.

He has been accused of trying, during his time as education secretary, to find out about an investigation into a priest suspected of abusing a boy at a boarding school.

The accusation has been made by two witnesses who have testified to the Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Abuse (IICSA).

The environment secretary has denied the allegation, saying it was inconceivable that he would have done so. IICSA has looked at the allegation, but said there was insufficient evidence to come to a conclusion about its veracity.
*
There may be nothing in this but it doesnt help the enquiries reputation by behaving like this.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of men do not commit such crimes. That man is a bigoted fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-Brexit activist said all Muslims should be removed from UK
> 
> Here is another helmet who wants to deport all muslims.
Click to expand...


52% of them want to make homosexuality ILLEGAL Tommy. And you have nothing to say about that, except some weasel words about, oh, well, "evolve" or something. 

Exposed. You liberals are always so exposed when your crush on Islam comes on the scene.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He never said they did; he merely explained their motivations were based more on the fact that they were evil men as opposed to evil Muslims and as far as most people can tell, Nazir Afzal is neither a fool nor a bigot. He was, after all the man who led the successful prosecution of the Rochdale gang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-Brexit activist said all Muslims should be removed from UK
> 
> Here is another helmet who wants to deport all muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 52% of them want to make homosexuality ILLEGAL Tommy. And you have nothing to say about that, except some weasel words about, oh, well, "evolve" or something.
> 
> Exposed. You liberals are always so exposed when your crush on Islam comes on the scene.
Click to expand...


This post has nothing to do with child abuse, has it? Why not take your own advice and start a thread on the subject elsewhere...oh wait, you already have. 

Oh, in response assuming your poll data is accurate, that means 48% of Muslims *don't* think homosexuality should be made illegal. That means all we have to do is persuade 3% to change their minds and we have "evolved" a bit further.


----------



## SweetSue92

Vagabond63 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a distinction without a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-Brexit activist said all Muslims should be removed from UK
> 
> Here is another helmet who wants to deport all muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 52% of them want to make homosexuality ILLEGAL Tommy. And you have nothing to say about that, except some weasel words about, oh, well, "evolve" or something.
> 
> Exposed. You liberals are always so exposed when your crush on Islam comes on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post has nothing to do with child abuse, has it? Why not take your own advice and start a thread on the subject elsewhere...oh wait, you already have.
> 
> Oh, in response assuming your poll data is accurate, that means 48% of Muslims *don't* think homosexuality should be made illegal. That means all we have to do is persuade 3% to change their minds and we have "evolved" a bit further.
Click to expand...


And to put the fine point on this thread, along comes the UK Leftist who says, hey, a majority of UK Muslims think homosexuality should be ILLEGAL but if we work on three percent we'll be under that majority!!!

Way to go, Britain. Yep. Way to go.


----------



## Vagabond63

SweetSue92 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what you are doing; there are evil christians, muslims, jews, hindus, sikhs, etc. not all christians, muslims, jews, hindues, sikhs, etc are evil; the only thing they have in common is that they are evil. QED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way a community or a culture controls, or fails to control such men, reflects on that community, and that community can be judged on it's successes and/or failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro-Brexit activist said all Muslims should be removed from UK
> 
> Here is another helmet who wants to deport all muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 52% of them want to make homosexuality ILLEGAL Tommy. And you have nothing to say about that, except some weasel words about, oh, well, "evolve" or something.
> 
> Exposed. You liberals are always so exposed when your crush on Islam comes on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post has nothing to do with child abuse, has it? Why not take your own advice and start a thread on the subject elsewhere...oh wait, you already have.
> 
> Oh, in response assuming your poll data is accurate, that means 48% of Muslims *don't* think homosexuality should be made illegal. That means all we have to do is persuade 3% to change their minds and we have "evolved" a bit further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And to put the fine point on this thread, along comes the UK Leftist who says, hey, a majority of UK Muslims think homosexuality should be ILLEGAL but if we work on three percent we'll be under that majority!!!
> 
> Way to go, Britain. Yep. Way to go.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the compliment; it's called civilised behaviour. One of your greatest Presidents, a Republican to boot, said, 
*“Do I not destroy my enemies when I make them my friends?”* --Abraham Lincoln  All we need to do is persuade a small group and they will spread the word and persuade others, or as Margaret Meade once said, "Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world; indeed, it's the only thing that ever has."


----------



## justoffal

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought they were finally going to discuss Catholic Child abuse... but this is just another Islamaphobic thread.
> 
> Look out, there's a scary Muslim under your bed.



Only until I cut his junk off with my box cutter dude and feed it to my Rotty....

Jo


----------

